# Sticky  Welcome to Food Club



## egyptianreggae

Here are the rules of Food Club:

1. You do not talk about Food Club.
2. You do NOT talk about Food Club.
3. If this is your first time, you have to buy food.

OK, only joking. Here are the real rules:

1. The exchange is sorted out between participants - we will post here what we have and what we are looking for and take it from there via PM. Exchange as much or as little as you wish and organise paying postage charges or not with your exchange partner.

2. Exchange details at your own risk. 

3. No mod-bothering if things go wrong.

Let me know if there's anything I've forgotten or haven't thought about.

So here are my details, to start off with:

Name: Egyptianreggae

Cats: Tiny and Simba

I have: Bozita Tetra-Paks, reindeer and rabbit flavour, and a small, useless mint-flavoured chew toy that my cats won't have anything to do with but perhaps yours would like it.

I would like: 

Samples of dry food - Applaws, Orijen, Acana (ha, some hope of getting a sample of those last two, they're as expensive as gold dust)

Samples of wet food - Would really like to try Grau, Animonda Carny, anything really.


----------



## spid

I can send you a sample of Acana - bought it before I decided not to feed dry - using it for strays etc.


----------



## egyptianreggae

That would be marvellous, thank you! PMing you now.


----------



## chillminx

I have the following wet foods available:


Grau Grain-free 
turkey & lamb 100g x 1
poultry & seafish 200g x 3


Grau : poultry & whole grain rice 200g x 1


Bozita Tetrapacks: 
chunks in sauce with salmon 370g x 4
chunks in sauce (sensitive) 190g x 4


Animonda Carny 
Beef & Chicken 400g x 1
Turkey & Rabbit 200g x 1


Smilla 
Poultry & Poultry Hearts 185g x 6
Lamb 185g x 1
Poultry & Beef 185g x 4 
Tuna fish & poultry 185g x 1


----------



## lymorelynn

I am going to sticky this for folks to find more easily 
I know there are loads of stickies  but I think this one needs to be up there


----------



## Cazzer

Egyptian reggae would like to try the reindeer bozita. I can do you a bag of origen as I have a big bag of it but can only give a tiny amount to my lot as treats


----------



## egyptianreggae

Fantastico! I would love to try Origen and can send you a TetraPak of reindeer Bozita in exchange. I will PM you my details!


----------



## carly87

I have Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy, rabbit, chicken, chicken liver and various flavours (sorry, but can't remember specifics and as you know, I can't read the packs!). I also currently have Bozita chicken in tins, Grau turkey (I think it's turkey), Animonda poultry and Butchers both the meat and fish varieties. I have Purely, HiLife, Toplife (like Bozita, chicken chunks in jelly), Almo Nature (not complete), Shesir (not complete), Feline Fair chicken and ham (I don't think it's complete). I've got some Butchers classic pouches along with Felix (to try and coax the cats to eat some of the better food). I've also got some German foods, although I'll be honest and tell you that I'm not prepared to part with much of that unless it's a swap for another German brand or similar. Think I've got Cats Finefood, Taffys, Ropocat, Omnomnom, Macs, Tiger, PetNature, Power of Nature. If it was a one off or a single tin of this then I'd be able to part, I think, but I only placed a small order to see if the cats would eat it (which they do thankfully!).

In dry, I've got some samples of Royal Canin I think, Nutram kitten, Techni-Cal hairball control. I may also have some Nutram Finicky Indoor Cat around but I don't know. I know these aren't the best quality, but mine won't tolerate any other kind. I've got a little bit of Arden Grange (all flavours except their sterilised) and some Applaws (Well, it's Encore, but it's exactly the same thing). I've got some Royal Canin Persian kitten too, but please only request this if you really, really want it as it's in a bag that isn't open yet.

I regularly travel to cat shows (my next is likely to be the Bucks, Oxon and Berks in Reading but I might be out earlier). I'm happy to have folks pick up in person or, as long as postage is paid, to arrange for things to be posted out. There may be a delay in posting as I will rely on getting help to the post office to send food, so please be patient with me.

Hope some of that stash appeals to some of you! I'm absolutely disgusted at the amount of cat food I currently own!


----------



## Cats cats cats

I have .......

WET...


TONS of Animonda pure beef 400g
1 x smilla poutry with lamb 400g
1 x carney fish menu 400g
1 x butchers fish 400g
Whiskas supermeat 400g (3 flavours, chicken, beef, tuna)

DRY ...

Royal canin outdoor 30
Royal canin persian
Royal canin GASTRO intestinal moderate calorie
Royal canin Gastro intestinal
Hills natures best chicken
Hills Optimal Lamb
Hills optimal rabbit
Hills optimal KITTEN chicken
Hills optimal chicken
NutriCat adult chicken
Porta finest grain free


 And that's not even half of what i've bought recently ! fortunately my greedy kittens hoover most things up  

I would love to try Hi Life PETIT PATE as i can't find this anywhere locally and online, only in huge quantities .


----------



## MollyMilo

What an excellent idea Egyptianreggae


----------



## sharon7

Cats cats cats said:


> I have .......
> 
> WET...
> 
> 1 x 200g MACS duck, turkey & chicken
> 1 x Royal Canin Sensitivity control wet pate alutray
> TONS of Animonda pure beef 400g
> 1 x smilla poutry with lamb 400g
> 1 x carney fish menu 400g
> 1 x butchers fish 400g
> Science plan chicken x 1 x 200g
> Whiskas supermeat 400g (3 flavours, chicken, beef, tuna)
> 
> DRY ...
> 
> Royal canin outdoor 30
> Royal canin persian
> Royal canin GASTRO intestinal moderate calorie
> Royal canin Gastro intestinal
> Hills natures best chicken
> Hills Optimal Lamb
> Hills optimal rabbit
> Hills optimal KITTEN chicken
> Hills optimal chicken
> NutriCat adult chicken
> Porta finest grain free
> 
> And that's not even half of what i've bought recently ! fortunately my greedy kittens hoover most things up
> 
> I would love to try Hi Life PETIT PATE as i can't find this anywhere locally and online, only in huge quantities .


Hello

I would love to try Macs if possible pls


----------



## Cats cats cats

sharon7 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would love to try Macs if possible pls


Sure  Pm me your address and i'll send it out monday  x


----------



## maisiecat

I have 3 tins of Terra Felis 200g size in huhn flavour with hurbis & katzenminze which is apparently chicken with pumpkin & catnip. 

It is a soft pate.

I would like to maybe swap with someone who has Animonda to spare (not fish) would also like to try Macs or one of the other German foods, or some other arrangement.

Food suggestions welcome

I do not need Smilla, Grau or Bozita tetra packs.


----------



## carly87

Maisiecat, I'm more than happy to swap you Animonda for your chicken and pumpkin if you're interested. The Animonda doesn't go down too great here.

Also forgot to mention folks that I too have Royal Canin sensitivity control wet and Hills Science Plan kitten, although this needs using soon as the use by date is coming up.


----------



## maisiecat

Thanks Carly 

Will try messaging or you can message me


----------



## MollyMilo

ok i have 

Smilla (fish) 400g x8 tins

Bozita mit lachs x2 410g tin
bozita mit huhnchen x2 410g tins

grau x4 various flavours 

animonda carny poule + canard x 9 200g tins


----------



## tyrole

I have
Porta 21 100g pouches x 6 tuna with crab

Would love to swap for wet food but not Smilla, Grau or Animonda carny.
I'm happy to give Bozita another try or any of the German brands as long as they are not paste. Max has asked me to say he prefers fish
Thank you


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> I have .......
> 
> WET...
> 
> 1 x 200g MACS duck, turkey & chicken
> 1 x Royal Canin Sensitivity control wet pate alutray
> TONS of Animonda pure beef 400g
> 1 x smilla poutry with lamb 400g
> 1 x carney fish menu 400g
> 1 x butchers fish 400g
> Science plan chicken x 1 x 200g
> Whiskas supermeat 400g (3 flavours, chicken, beef, tuna)
> 
> DRY ...
> 
> Royal canin outdoor 30
> Royal canin persian
> Royal canin GASTRO intestinal moderate calorie
> Royal canin Gastro intestinal
> Hills natures best chicken
> Hills Optimal Lamb
> Hills optimal rabbit
> Hills optimal KITTEN chicken
> Hills optimal chicken
> NutriCat adult chicken
> Porta finest grain free
> 
> And that's not even half of what i've bought recently ! fortunately my greedy kittens hoover most things up
> 
> I would love to try Hi Life PETIT PATE as i can't find this anywhere locally and online, only in huge quantities .


hi val
would like to try your sensitivity control wet pate how much is there?
also am interested in the gastro intestinal how big a pck is this?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> hi val
> would like to try your sensitivity control wet pate how much is there?
> also am interested in the gastro intestinal how big a pck is this?


Hi  ooh i'm sorry , i should've updated my post , i don't have the sensitivity control now 

The gastro , i haven't listed the weight as i think most people just want a sample , but i have about 2kg  So you can have as little or as much as you like


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  ooh i'm sorry , i should've updated my post , i don't have the sensitivity control now
> 
> The gastro , i haven't listed the weight as i think most people just want a sample , but i have about 2kg  So you can have as little or as much as you like


assuming that i am paying postage (of course) i suppose i should try and sample weight to start off with to see how it goes. is that ok?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> assuming that i am paying postage (of course) i suppose i should try and sample weight to start off with to see how it goes. is that ok?


Yes of course that's fine pm your address and i'll send it out  would you like about 50g ? (an average portion)


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> Yes of course that's fine pm your address and i'll send it out  would you like about 50g ? (an average portion)


yes thats fine val, let me know how much


----------



## dagny0823

I'm sure postage for me to participate would be rather prohibitive, although I'm game if someone wants to try something we only have over here, but I did want to say that the idea of this is brilliant and the first post had me chuckling :lol: Nice job, ER


----------



## egyptianreggae

dagny0823 said:


> I'm sure postage for me to participate would be rather prohibitive, although I'm game if someone wants to try something we only have over here, but I did want to say that the idea of this is brilliant and the first post had me chuckling :lol: Nice job, ER


I'm glad it seems to be working out! My haul so far is very impressive, Orijen, Acana, Animonda, Grau... The only thing on my original shopping list I don't have is a lilac point Siamese kitten and that's probably for the best


----------



## Cloudygirl

I would like to try a couple of packs of lilys Kitchen - any flavour except the chicken

Happy to paypal for them, can't get them locally and don't want to have to pay the excessive postage on the website for just a couple of packs without knowing whether Mr fussy Boo will eat them. 

Or if anyone does want a swap I think I have a bozita chicken in jelly or bozita turkey pate knocking around somewhere


----------



## Pindonkey

Hello all! 

I'm looking to try some Animonda Carny(the wet tins) And some Porta 21 grain free dry. 
Just wondering if anybody has any and if they would be willing to send out a sample of each to south of ireland? (I'll pay delivery of course)


----------



## ellouisegrace

Hello i have some Royal Canin Sensitivity Control Duck & Rice dry food if any one would like to try just let me know xxx


----------



## Pindonkey

Pindonkey said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking to try some Animonda Carny(the wet tins) And some Porta 21 grain free dry.
> Just wondering if anybody has any and if they would be willing to send out a sample of each to south of ireland? (I'll pay delivery of course)


Its ok now,i don't need it anymore now! A local petshop has given me a sample of the Animonda Carny.


----------



## welshjet

Oooh what a fab idea ER.

A while back i managed to pass our uneaten bozita and smilia food to two fellow pf's down my way.

Have been looking at floyds but have been really loathed to just in case its not liked and stuck with non eaten food.

Have only got a small amount of unopened tins left but they are 

gourmet tins - will check flavours & update when home
whiskers pouches - need to check and update re flavours later

I also have some of alu-foils of RC Sensitive - chicken i think.

Willing to try anything except bozita/smilia/AC.

Not the best, but at the mo they are only eat sheba, and just the gravy version in pouches which is being discontinued i think.

If anyone has anything that may be suitable and i havent got anything suitable, i dont mind a paying a "sample fee!!!'


----------



## welshjet

Catzfine food

Hiya,

Will be cross posting in main post section as well,


Someone really nice and knowledgeable has suggested Catzfine food may be a possibility for my fussy furbies

Is there a kind soul out there who is currently feeding this and would be prepared to send me a sample, i will pay the postage and im on paypal so can pop something through and of course there will be a mystery pressie from a greatful slave to a furbie/s 

Thank you for reading

Clare xxx


----------



## K337

If anyone is around London then I generally have:

Animonda Carny
Bozita
Catz
Christopherus
GranataPet
Grau
Herrmanns
Honeys (raw)
Lily's Kitchen
Mac
Nature's Menu - Schmusy
NI (raw)
Om Nom Nom
Petnatur
Power of Nature
Ropocat
Taffys
Terra Faelis
ZiwiPeak

I'm always on the look out for great foods so I can add to the rotation. Happy to drop something off locally around W12 or Monument.


----------



## welshjet

K337 said:


> If anyone is around London then I generally have:
> 
> Animonda Carny
> Bozita
> Catz
> Christopherus
> GranataPet
> Grau
> Herrmanns
> Honeys (raw)
> Lily's Kitchen
> Mac
> Nature's Menu - Schmusy
> NI (raw)
> Om Nom Nom
> Petnatur
> Power of Nature
> Ropocat
> Taffys
> Terra Faelis
> ZiwiPeak
> 
> I'm always on the look out for great foods so I can add to the rotation. Happy to drop something off locally around W12 or Monument.


I still say you got a side line in cat food shop 

Btw - parcel number 2 has arrived

Thank you

Clare. Xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Would anyone have a smilla tin spare? Happy to pay. I don't really want to buy a pack in case he decides that he doesn't like it.


----------



## DreamRaiderr

i have two kittens (3 months) and i have available 65 feline fayre black pouches of cat food. 

15 Chicken fillets in jelly
20 chicken fillets and ham in jelly
30 chicken fillets and surmi in jelly

Looking for raw packets you mix with water, Holistic wet food/ packets or anything else of the sort.

Also, anything to do with making your own raw cat food, vitamin etc


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi life petit pate pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease ?  anyone ?


----------



## sweetpeach

Hi there

I really would like to try atleast half of the brands you have!
Can i purchase some samples and pay postage?
Thanks


----------



## DeltaD

I have 5 tetra packs of the the bozita duck Chunks

Happy to swap against any other bozita flavours, Grau or animonda carny or Lily's, pretty much anything high quality  thanks!


----------



## labydird

We had a nutrition consultation today for our cat and the lady recommended that we try Hills Science plan or Royal canin wet food. If anyone has any spare samples I would be grateful so we can try them out before buying in bulk and realising she dosn't like it!

Unfortunately I don't have a stash of exciting foods to swap with having only had a cat for a week! Some of them sound really interesting though!


----------



## Cloudygirl

labydird said:


> We had a nutrition consultation today for our cat and the lady recommended that we try Hills Science plan or Royal canin wet food. If anyone has any spare samples I would be grateful so we can try them out before buying in bulk and realising she dosn't like it!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a stash of exciting foods to swap with having only had a cat for a week! Some of them sound really interesting though!


where did you have the session with the nutrition consultant? Please read around this forum. Tons of foods are better than the Hills and Royal canin.


----------



## labydird

It was at the local petsathome store. I have read loads of posts but have never heard or seen some of the food brands in stores? this is all new to me, but am happy to hear any recommendations for an indoors 2.7year old, 3.4kg female, unneautered cat!


----------



## CharleyRogan

6x tuna with sardine
6xtuna
6x tuna and chicken

Dax isn't all that fussed and I end up throwing most away, so if anyone wants them, give us a PM or whatever


----------



## catcoonz

labydird said:


> It was at the local petsathome store. I have read loads of posts but have never heard or seen some of the food brands in stores? this is all new to me, but am happy to hear any recommendations for an indoors 2.7year old, 3.4kg female, unneautered cat!


you do know at the weight clinic of [email protected] they have a discount on the science plan and royal canin, maybe they are desperately trying to unload stock.
sorry for hijacking post....back over to food.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

Has anyone got a spare tin of grau grain free floating about? Want to see if tommy will eat it as he is a fussy git 
could swap a tin of animonda carny or bozita in beef for carny or prawn or salmon for bozita


----------



## Kelly35

Hi I've got some cans of Smilla if you still want to try some oh and some bozita


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nobody want my Smilla?


----------



## Jonescat

I have 5 sachets of Schesir kitten chicken fillet looking for a home.


----------



## sami87

I have a massive 7kg bag of Orijen.... so if anyone wants to try their cats on it I'm more than happy to send out some samples!!!


----------



## CAPA7

If anyone has a spare Bozita pate tin in prawn or beef flavour, I'd be more than happy to pay for it!


----------



## DeltaD

CharleyRogan said:


> Nobody want my Smilla?





CharleyRogan said:


> 6x tuna with sardine
> 6xtuna
> 6x tuna and chicken
> 
> Dax isn't all that fussed and I end up throwing most away, so if anyone wants them, give us a PM or whatever


Hey are those the smilla flavours you have? I'd like to try them! I only really have Bozita duck (tetra packs jelly) to swap you with?


----------



## Greyfilk

Hi I would love to be able to try any grain free tinned food on my 2 as trying to sort tummies out but never sure what they will eat !


----------



## Greyfilk

Oh yes pls as in previous post trying a grain free diet on my 2 but never sure what they will eat :O


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone got any salmon in jelly? He seems to love salmon treats, and I can't afford to buy salmon from the shop for the cat!


----------



## sarahecp

I also have some Smilla meat flavour tins, I'd be happy to post out for free


----------



## Sussexplumber

labydird said:


> It was at the local petsathome store. I have read loads of posts but have never heard or seen some of the food brands in stores? this is all new to me, but am happy to hear any recommendations for an indoors 2.7year old, 3.4kg female, unneautered cat!


Here`s a recommendation, get her neutered.


----------



## Alessa

Newbie here! I will be picking up my lovely colourpoint male Ragdoll from the breeder in a week's time. I am really excited and from follow up photo updates, it looks like he will be a very handsome boy!

After a lot of hours spent on planning his diet, I decided I want to switch him from his Royal Canin Persian Kitten 32 diet to any of the following daily combinations:

50% Orijen Chicken + 50% Bozita/Animonda Carny OR
50% Ziwipeak air dehydrated + 50% Bozita/Animonda Carny OR
Combination of Ziwipeak, Orijen and Bozita/Animonda Carny (% divisions not sure)

I need to decide which one would be best for him, and which one he would like the most! It would be great if anyone has any small sample of any of those, so I could get an idea if Mathias would like it without buying a whole pack of six cans, for instance. I doubt anyone would have Orijen to spare, so I might get one 400 g myself, and if that does not go down to well, I'd be willing to share!


----------



## Sussexplumber

Who knows which one he`d like most? lol This is a cat, so probably the most unhealthy! 

Don`t know about anyone else but I`d be feeding lots of variety of wet foods, fed in rotation. I feed several different foods each day and mine seems to thrive on it. Some people also mix a little drinking water into the tinned food, to give the cat added water in the diet.


----------



## sami87

Alessa said:


> Newbie here! I will be picking up my lovely colourpoint male Ragdoll from the breeder in a week's time. I am really excited and from follow up photo updates, it looks like he will be a very handsome boy!
> 
> After a lot of hours spent on planning his diet, I decided I want to switch him from his Royal Canin Persian Kitten 32 diet to any of the following daily combinations:
> 
> 50% Orijen Chicken + 50% Bozita/Animonda Carny OR
> 50% Ziwipeak air dehydrated + 50% Bozita/Animonda Carny OR
> Combination of Ziwipeak, Orijen and Bozita/Animonda Carny (% divisions not sure)
> 
> I need to decide which one would be best for him, and which one he would like the most! It would be great if anyone has any small sample of any of those, so I could get an idea if Mathias would like it without buying a whole pack of six cans, for instance. I doubt anyone would have Orijen to spare, so I might get one 400 g myself, and if that does not go down to well, I'd be willing to share!


I have a 7kg bag of Orijen so I can definitely spare a few 100 grams!!! PM me and I'll be happy to send you some


----------



## Alessa

sami87 said:


> I have a 7kg bag of Orijen so I can definitely spare a few 100 grams!!! PM me and I'll be happy to send you some


Ah silly me! I have already ordered a 400 g bag from zooplus after you posted the message just because I was being daft. Thank you very much for the offer though! This forum has loads of pleasant people!

I might eventually move him to wet, then to raw, but he has been fed Royal Canin from birth to now, so I am trying to make the transition slow. I'll let everyone know if Orijen does not work out, and I will also be willing to share some for those interested!


----------



## labydird

I'm thinking of trying this with my cats as part of their everyday food (mixed with their raw) However I'm unsure about spending so much on the multipacks if they end up not liking it! I had the problem before with other foods as well.

Would anyone happen to have one carton of rabbit or turkey and shrimp they could send to me to try? 

Thanks!


----------



## sarahecp

labydird said:


> I'm thinking of trying this with my cats as part of their everyday food (mixed with their raw) However I'm unsure about spending so much on the multipacks if they end up not liking it! I had the problem before with other foods as well.
> 
> Would anyone happen to have one carton of rabbit or turkey and shrimp they could send to me to try?
> 
> Thanks!


I have Bozita rabbit in the tetra pack I can send to you 

PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post.


----------



## Kelly35

I've got some of the following to swop with somebody local to me I'm in Leicestershire 

5 cans of Grau 
5 tetra packs of bozita 
5 cans of animonda carny 
5 cans of Smilla 

Will swop for some orijen


----------



## merlin12

Hi, would love to try a can of butchers classic (both flavours), lilly´s kitchen and any other UK brand that might be shredded. Would paypal the cost of the cans and postage.


----------



## hobbs2004

merlin12 said:


> Hi, would love to try a can of butchers classic (both flavours), lilly´s kitchen and any other UK brand that might be shredded. Would paypal the cost of the cans and postage.


Butchers Classic and Lily's Kitchen aren't shredded; just in case you didn't know.


----------



## merlin12

I know, I asked before but I thought if I could get a tin of each and just try...it seems better quality than what he has and if he doesnt like it my friend´s car will eat it.


----------



## hobbs2004

merlin12 said:


> I know, I asked before but I thought if I could get a tin of each and just try...it seems better quality than what he has and if he doesnt like it my friend´s car will eat it.


Lily's kitchen perhaps (but I thought he doesn't like pate food that is not a mousse); Butcher's Classic is on par with Whiskas imo and surely you can get stuff like that yourself. But hey, one thing I have learnt is that there is no way of stopping you on what slowly amounts to a search for the whole grail of cat food that Merlin will deign to eat.

Did none of the food you so painstakingly ordered from the US because they do complete shredded foods pass his muster? Not even with really really slow introductions?


----------



## merlin12

Lol, you might not believe it but I have almost given up searching. He did not like the food and one of them is really soft, I even warmed it up for him to entice him but I have read a few threads here talking about tough love and I´m thinking of closing my eyes and trying it. When I have mixed with the one he likes he didn´t eat, I think the smell. I just want to know if to take the dry food away, my dilema is that I´m not home the whole day and I dont want him to suffer or maybe I will suffer more thinking about it? Still in the past he has just refused eating when I havent put anything else. Since I´m not swimming in abundance I guess this is as far as I can go as he just wont eat good stuff.


----------



## hobbs2004

merlin12 said:


> Lol, you might not believe it but I have almost given up searching. He did not like the food and one of them is really soft, I even warmed it up for him to entice him but I have read a few threads here talking about tough love and I´m thinking of closing my eyes and trying it. When I have mixed with the one he likes he didn´t eat, I think the smell. I just want to know if to take the dry food away, my dilema is that I´m not home the whole day and I dont want him to suffer or maybe I will suffer more thinking about it? Still in the past he has just refused eating when I havent put anything else. Since I´m not swimming in abundance I guess this is as far as I can go as he just wont eat good stuff.


This really isn't the thread for it but I am all for tough love - he is now playing you like a well looked-after fiddle and it is time that he learns some boundaries. Might be worth creating a new thread (another one on the topic of Merlin's culinary peculiarities) but since he is a grown boy there is absolutely no reason why he needs to have access to some dry food during the day just because you are at work unless you do like 12 hour shifts... But your best bet is to create a new thread so as not to derail this...


----------



## merlin12

Done that Hobbs, please help us


----------



## Inkasmama

Hi, 

I feel a bit cheeky posting on this post, but at the moment every wet food I give Inka seems to give her the runs. So I have a few tetra packs of Bozita chunks in jelly chicken flavour and a few haddock flavour. I will happily post these out individually if someone wants to just try it in return for any good quality pate style food. Or do a physical swap if anyone is near Solihull.


----------



## yankeedo

I have a 2.5 kg bag of Orijen Fish - only a few bowlfuls taken from it. If you live reasonably local to Sevenoaks (NW Kent), I would like to exchange it for a mixture of the following wet foods for my kittens to try:

Animonda Carny Kitten
Macs
Catz Fine Food
Petnatur


----------



## RASH

Hey all,

Does anyone have a selection of wet food from the German group of foods?Just I want to test my cat on a few and see which she likes and she can keep down?

I would be willing to pay postage and for the food

Thank you 

ps: I am open to other wet foods too


----------



## RASH

Hello

I have 26 cans of bozita chicken that I need to get rid of,wondered if anyone wanted to swap for something else?

Let me know


----------



## Sirild

Just saw the Food Club thread today - what a brilliant idea!

I have the following wet food:

Schesir - 5 pouches chicken & seabass
Herrmanns Organic - 4 pouches mixed
Bozita - 2 x 370g tetrapaks reindeer in gravy
Bozita - 3 x 370g tetrapaks chicken & turkey in gravy
Bozita - 2 x 190g tetrapaks chicken in gravy for indoor /sterilised

Would like to trade for some of the "new & improved" Bozita rabbit in gravy. Kaya used to enjoy Bozita rabbit in gravy, but I would like to do a test run before ordering anything "new & improved". She can be a stubborn little sod...

Interested in anything *except tuna*, preferably in gravy. (She hates tuna)

Please PM me if you have anything to swap, or if you would like to try some from my list.

Siri


----------



## Steve Mitten

Hi

Due to the recent passing of my beloved cat, I have a quantity of Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Renal food to give away to someone who has a cat suffering with chronic kidney failure.

5no. 12x100g wet pouches Beef (60)
2no. 12x100g wet pouches Tuna (24)

You will, ideally, be able to collect from me in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.

Email me in the first instance.


----------



## Steve Mitten

Hi

Due to the recent passing of my beloved cat, I have a quantity of Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Renal food to give away to someone who has a cat suffering with chronic kidney failure.

5no. 12x100g wet pouches Beef (60)
2no. 12x100g wet pouches Tuna (24)

You will, ideally, be able to collect from me in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.

Email me in the first instance.


----------



## jenny armour

Steve Mitten said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to the recent passing of my beloved cat, I have a quantity of Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Renal food to give away to someone who has a cat suffering with chronic kidney failure.
> 
> 5no. 12x100g wet pouches Beef (60)
> 2no. 12x100g wet pouches Tuna (24)
> 
> You will, ideally, be able to collect from me in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.
> 
> Email me in the first instance.


pity you live too far from me and i dont drive but may have been interested in trying some of the beef, where did you buy it from anyway?


----------



## jenny armour

Steve Mitten said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to the recent passing of my beloved cat, I have a quantity of Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Renal food to give away to someone who has a cat suffering with chronic kidney failure.
> 
> 5no. 12x100g wet pouches Beef (60)
> 2no. 12x100g wet pouches Tuna (24)
> 
> You will, ideally, be able to collect from me in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.
> 
> Email me in the first instance.


by the way i am so sorry to hear about my baby


----------



## Steve Mitten

Pet planet online


----------



## Lilylass

Just want to say what a fantastic idea for a thread..... as the owner of 2 ridiculously fussy (spoilt?) cats and having tried literally every wet food there is to try to find something they'll eat - and spending a fortune in the process as it practically all comes in multi-packs.....

The rescue, however, have done very well from it - just can't afford to keep spending money on things that won't get eaten.

I have just ordered some Almo Nature to try ..... fingers crossed.

I do have:

Bozita tetra paks - various flavours *please see later post*
Royal Canin Instinctive pouches 3 boxes x 12 *gone*
Royal Canin Ultra Light pouches 2 boxes x 12

Open to suggestions of what they might eat / things to try.

Archie likes the lower end of the scale stuff like Whiskas  and Sheba (few flavours but not all) and I'm really struggling to get Mia to eat any wet (which I'd like to do) and will only eat Sheba Cod ...... told you!

Currently housebound so might take a couple of weeks before I could post but let me know if of interest.


----------



## RASH

Hello!

Anyone who has some Fishy food of good quality wanting to swap for 

10x Bozita 410g Chicken (Tinned)

My cat is in the transition phase of wet food and she is only keen on fishy tasting food,smelly is great as the smell encourages her massively!

Steve,If you wanted I could ask my friend if he would be willing to pay postage for your food?and you could post them up north to him?Up to you but I shall surely as him as his cat has Kidney Failure too,they wanted to put her down but no chance as he is spending fortunes keeping her alive and getting consultations but it appears that she wont last much longer!

So sorry for the loss when we lost our cat after 16 years it was a very hard time for the family!


----------



## DivineWind

Steve Mitten said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to the recent passing of my beloved cat, I have a quantity of Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Renal food to give away to someone who has a cat suffering with chronic kidney failure.
> 
> 5no. 12x100g wet pouches Beef (60)
> 2no. 12x100g wet pouches Tuna (24)
> 
> You will, ideally, be able to collect from me in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.
> 
> Email me in the first instance.


Hey Steve, 
Sorry to hear that mate 

Is this the S/O stuff?
If so are you willing to box it up and I can send a courier?


----------



## egyptianreggae

Lilylass said:


> Just want to say what a fantastic idea for a thread..... as the owner of 2 ridiculously fussy (spoilt?) cats and having tried literally every wet food there is to try to find something they'll eat - and spending a fortune in the process as it practically all comes in multi-packs.....
> 
> The rescue, however, have done very well from it - just can't afford to keep spending money on things that won't get eaten.
> 
> I have just ordered some Almo Nature to try ..... fingers crossed.
> 
> I do have:
> 
> Bozita tetra paks - various flavours
> Royal Canin Instinctive pouches 3  boxes x 12
> Royal Canin Ultra Light pouches 2 boxes x 12
> 
> Open to suggestions of what they might eat / things to try.
> 
> Archie likes the lower end of the scale stuff like Whiskas  and Sheba (few flavours but not all) and I'm really struggling to get Mia to eat any wet (which I'd like to do) and will only eat Sheba Cod ...... told you!
> 
> Currently housebound so might take a couple of weeks before I could post but let me know if of interest.


Hi! Do you fancy trying some Animonda Carny? I'd like to try the Royal Canin things (both kinds!)


----------



## RASH

I have 19 cans of bozita chicken 410g tins

I would consider anything for swaps or buy off me which ever 
You prefer.My cat just doesn't like these she prefers natures menu
And other stuff but need to test her on different foods so I can do a rotation.

Very open please PM if you want the bozita


----------



## dukey

Hi everyone

I am looking to buy any canned food from the favourite brands - grau, animonda carny, bozita etc. 

If you are near the Salisbury/Bath area this would be great as could collect but am willing to pay for them to be delivered too.

If you have any of these please contact me with a price

Thanks


----------



## Samaka

Hi,

Trying to get my very fussy cat onto some good quality food.

Wondered if anyone had a sachet or tin or two of Macs that I could buy to try to see if he likes it


----------



## RASH

Samaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to get my very fussy cat onto some good quality food.
> 
> Wondered if anyone had a sachet or tin or two of Macs that I could buy to try to see if he likes it


What is he currently Eating and what have you tried?Just curious


----------



## Samaka

He has a sachet of Royal Canin Urinary S/O a day and is currently having Hi-Life although he is not that keen and I know this is not the best of foods. 

Originally he was having the RC and cooked fish but I've realised from this forum what a terrible diet the fish was for him. 

He can probably come off the urinary food, especially if he is eating a decent wet food. 

Introducing any new food with him is a battle of wills. He walks away from anything new in his bowl. If I give him a food he was perhaps eating a month ago, its like he has never seen it before


----------



## Lilylass

egyptianreggae said:


> Hi! Do you fancy trying some Animonda Carny? I'd like to try the Royal Canin things (both kinds!)


Have PM'd you.

Now also have  Almo Nature Tuna & Chicken Almo Nature Daily Menu 6 x 170 g: Great Deals on Almo Nature Cat Food Pouches at zooplus

This has slightly annoyed me as it comes as a 6 x 170g pack *but* when it's arrived, the tins are actually packed in 2s ..... so there's no reason they couldn't have been sold like this for people to try 

It's a thickish pate style food - looked a bit odd in the tin so I did tip the whole thing out into a bowl & mix together properly (rice seemed to be separated a bit?) and it looks much better now.

Anyway - Mia did eat a bit of it which I was fairly surprised about  but I can't say she was tucking in like she absolutely loved it

Hopefully, we'll be able to use up the other tins but if someone wants to try one ......

I do also have Tuna & Sardine to try so I may be back:rolleyes5:


----------



## Inkasmama

Hi,
I was wondering if anybody would be willing to send me a tin of the foods only available from europe? Currently only Grau seems to agree with Inka, so anything similar to that would probably work. 
Obviously I would pay for both the food and postage cost.
Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004

Lilylass said:


> Now also have  Almo Nature Tuna & Chicken Almo Nature Daily Menu 6 x 170 g: Great Deals on Almo Nature Cat Food Pouches at zooplus


You know that this is complementary food, don't you?


----------



## Lilylass

hobbs2004 said:


> You know that this is complementary food, don't you?


Thanks *Hobbs*, yes & apologies as should've highlighted this (it's bolded in the link I provided earlier) for others.

She eats 99% dry atm & I am *really* struggling to find any kind of wet that she will eat more than a couple of mouthfuls of.

It's highly unlikely I'll ever be able to get her to eat a total wet diet (which I'd much prefer) so a complimentary wet food that she would at least eat a bit more of would be fine for us - but obviously may not suit others.

Pleased to say that she has actually gone back to her bowl and asked for a bit more of it - and had a few more mouthfuls  - fingers crossed she may eat it.

Still happy to post a tin out if someone wants to try it & not have to buy 6.


----------



## hobbs2004

Lilylass said:


> Thanks *Hobbs*, yes & apologies as should've highlighted this (it's bolded in the link I provided earlier) for others.
> 
> She eats 99% dry atm & I am *really* struggling to find any kind of wet that she will eat more than a couple of mouthfuls of.
> 
> It's highly unlikely I'll ever be able to get her to eat a total wet diet (which I'd much prefer) so a complimentary wet food that she would at least eat a bit more of would be fine for us - but obviously may not suit others.
> 
> Pleased to say that she has actually gone back to her bowl and asked for a bit more of it - and had a few more mouthfuls  - fingers crossed she may eat it.
> 
> Still happy to post a tin out if someone wants to try it & not have to buy 6.


You see it is only recently that Almo Nature openly declare that their food is complementary. Prior to that they were "hiding" imo behind their "natural" food claim.

See whether some kind soul would be willing to send you a pouch or two of CatzFineFood (if this is something that you would be willing to try). It is a pate food but appears to have some really good acceptance from cats. If she likes fish then perhaps the chicken and tuna flavour would be a good one to try.


----------



## CAPA7

hobbs2004 said:


> See whether some kind soul would be willing to send you a pouch or two of CatzFineFood (if this is something that you would be willing to try). It is a pate food but appears to have some really good acceptance from cats. If she likes fish then perhaps the chicken and tuna flavour would be a good one to try.


Talking of which, if anyone does have some CatzFineFood, I would be very interested too!


----------



## Lilylass

hobbs2004 said:


> You see it is only recently that Almo Nature openly declare that their food is complementary. Prior to that they were "hiding" imo behind their "natural" food claim.


Ahhhhh wasn't aware of that as haven't looked at it in any depth prior to ordering last week



hobbs2004 said:


> See whether some kind soul would be willing to send you a pouch or two of CatzFineFood (if this is something that you would be willing to try). It is a pate food but appears to have some really good acceptance from cats. If she likes fish then perhaps the chicken and tuna flavour would be a good one to try.


Willing to try anything TBH!
*
CatzFineFood*

Did have a quick look online but see it comes from Europe (which would be fine if I knew she'd eat it!)

If anyone does have a pouch or 2 I could try, I'd be more than happy to pay for it & postage. TIA


----------



## Lilylass

I have the following *Bozita Tetrapaks* available:

*Chunks in sauce*
Rabbit (07/04/2013)
Beef (27/04/2013)
Reindeer (06/04/2013)
Chicken & Turkey (31/05/2013) *gone*
Shrimp (30/03/2013) *gone*

*Chunks in jelly*
Perch (14/04/2013)
Rabbit (24/02/2013)
Turkey (23/02/2013) x 2 *gone*
Haddock (01/02/2013) *gone*

*Pate*
Turkey (27/03/2013) *gone*

Note: a couple are quite short dated (Feb 2013).

Mia has eaten most flavours / types of this *but* unfortunately only a couple of mouthfuls at once and I just can't get through a whole pouch before it goes off and am wasting loads  (Archie won't touch it - typical!).

Open to offers ....... CatzFineFood (as previous post) would be fantastic!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Hi everyone!

Geoffrey is being very fussy at the moment and as a result we have 6 Bozita tetra packs of chicken I jelly which he won't touch! Any takers let me know and I'll get them posted to you! 

Love from Geoffrey & Ruxpin


----------



## ChrisKon

Hi guys,

I'm very new to the feline world, and am still trying out different foods to see what agrees with my little ones...

Buena just recently tried Bozita tetra packs, however she had some poo problems...I did'nt slowly introduce into her new diet so that might be the main culprit! 

If it still disagrees with her, it's only logical that I introduce other foods...

What I have: 

10x Bozita jelly tetrapacks (Haddock) 370g

10x Bozita jelly Tetrapacks (Mackrel) 370g

If anyone has any suggestions what most kittens (9 weeks) like to eat or is gastric friendly, please let me know...

Thanks guys, and great idea Egyptian... :smile5:


----------



## butter_cup

I'm still trying to find the best food for my two girls and I'm thinking of maybe getting Granatapet and Macs to try- but I don't want to spend lots ordering from Germany for them not to like it! 

Would it be possible for someone to send me either of these to try? Thanks!


----------



## hobbs2004

Those of you who have asked for the likes of CatzFineFood and the other German brands to try, have you had any offered?


----------



## Inkasmama

hobbs2004 said:


> Those of you who have asked for the likes of CatzFineFood and the other German brands to try, have you had any offered?


No, I haven't but then to be honest I didn't expect to be, after someone has gone to the effort of having it shipped. In any case having just settled Inka's tummy again I think I'm going to leave her as she is for a while.


----------



## hobbs2004

Inkasmama said:


> No, I haven't but then to be honest I didn't expect to be, after someone has gone to the effort of having it shipped. In any case having just settled Inka's tummy again I think I'm going to leave her as she is for a while.


Well, if you change your mind then message me.

Just a little disappointed because quite a few people who now feed some of the other German brands got a little trial parcel from me (typically at my own cost as it was me who was telling them about all of the great food). I had hoped that they would now spread the "love" by doing the same (in a snow-ball type fashion) but it looks like that was hoping for too much. Never mind, eh?


----------



## Inkasmama

hobbs2004 said:


> Well, if you change your mind then message me.
> 
> Just a little disappointed because quite a few people who now feed some of the other German brands got a little trial parcel from me (typically at my own cost as it was me who was telling them about all of the great food). I had hoped that they would now spread the "love" by doing the same (in a snow-ball type fashion) but it looks like that was hoping for too much. Never mind, eh?


That's very generous of you Hobbs, it is a nice idea for people to share. I would do so and have posted above to that effect but the foods I have are all easily available on zooplus so I'll probably end up giving it to my mum and neighbours just to empty my cupboards.

As for Inka I'm just glad she is eating something better than supermarket stuff and not having any tummy troubles. I plan to try her on something else when she is a bit older and hopefully has a stronger stomach though I'm not really sure how realistic that is.


----------



## CAPA7

hobbs2004 said:


> Those of you who have asked for the likes of CatzFineFood and the other German brands to try, have you had any offered?


No, I have not been offered any either. To be honest, it is a rather big favour to ask and I do realise it. 
I would be more than happy to pay for it should you have any spare


----------



## hobbs2004

CAPA7 said:


> No, I have not been offered any either. To be honest, it is a rather big favour to ask and I do realise it.
> I would be more than happy to pay for it should you have any spare


Just pmed you.


----------



## merlin12

oh you lucky, lucky people making progress


----------



## Jenny1966

Just a quickie 


Is most of the German food mentioned a pate type consistincy?


----------



## Lilylass

hobbs2004 said:


> Those of you who have asked for the likes of CatzFineFood and the other German brands to try, have you had any offered?


Unfortunately a no from me too - on the CatzFineFood side (I had previously been offered a swap on some Animonda Carny)

I would happily pay postage & for the cost of the product.

As previously said, to keep buying multi-packs of stuff to try (and finding they won't eat it) just isn't feasible anymore so it would be fab to be able to buy 1 or 2 pouches / tins to try - they either eat it or not so really only need 1!


----------



## Lilylass

Jenny1966 said:


> Just a quickie
> 
> Is most of the German food mentioned a pate type consistincy?


This certainly is Almo Nature Daily Menu 6 x 170 g: Great Deals on Almo Nature Cat Food Pouches at zooplus

*Both* mine seem to be eating it  (which is a first!!!!) - the rice seems to settle on the bottom of the tin so I tip the whole thing into a plastic tub, stir thoroughly and then keep sealed in the box in the fridge. The whole tin is gone in 24 hours - which is a *lot* for my 2 to eat .... making progress!

If anyone can suggest a food similar to this, that would be fantastic!


----------



## maisiecat

Might I suggest that this thread is edited in some way so that we know what is still on offer?

And in reply to Hobbs, I haven't been offered any of the ones I wanted to try, or swapped any of the ones I was offering, so am giving them to the rescue, however am still interested in trying some of the German ones I haven't already bought. I gave up on this thread as no-one seemed to want my offerings.

I am willing to pay to try new ones.


----------



## dukey

Hi 

I am looking to try some Grau or similar.

I am willing to pay or otherwise I have Bozita canned, Bozita tetra, Animonda Carny, Smilla, Hi-Life (kitten), James Wellbeloved (kitten), RC Instinctive.

Please PM me 

Thank you


----------



## ChrisKon

Hi guys,

I'm very new to the feline world, and am still trying out different foods to see what agrees with my little ones...

Buena just recently tried Bozita tetra packs, however she had some poo problems...I did'nt slowly introduce into her new diet so that might be the main culprit! 

If it still disagrees with her, it's only logical that I introduce other foods...

What I have: 

12x Bozita jelly tetrapacks (Haddock) 370g

10x Bozita jelly Tetrapacks (Mackrel) 370g

If anyone has any suggestions what most kittens (9 weeks) like to eat or is gastric friendly, please let me know...

Thanks guys


----------



## butter_cup

I would like to try grau-grain free, Cosma and Macs, if anyone has any of these please message me, I am more than happy to cover postage costs


----------



## Notnowbernard

Hi All, 
I have several food items that I'm willing to either swap or just send to those who want to try their cats on a sample before buying:

1 x 800g can Carny Multi Fleisch Cocktail (mixed meat)
1 x 800g can Rind (beef)
4 x 85g pouches carny exotic ostrich
2 x 85g pouches carny exotic kangaroo
1 x 85g pouch carny exotic buffalo

I would really love to try my cats on some of the foods available from the german sites only, so if anyone would be kind enough to offer a sample or two of these, please let me know.

Butter_cup - I have some cosma on order which I'm expecting either today or Monday - will happily send you a couple of tins if you like?


----------



## Laurac

Notnowbernard said:


> Hi All,
> I have several food items that I'm willing to either swap or just send to those who want to try their cats on a sample before buying:
> 
> 1 x 800g can Carny Multi Fleisch Cocktail (mixed meat)
> 1 x 800g can Rind (beef)
> 4 x 85g pouches carny exotic ostrich
> 2 x 85g pouches carny exotic kangaroo
> 1 x 85g pouch carny exotic buffalo
> 
> I would really love to try my cats on some of the foods available from the german sites only, so if anyone would be kind enough to offer a sample or two of these, please let me know.
> 
> Butter_cup - I have some cosma on order which I'm expecting either today or Monday - will happily send you a couple of tins if you like?


I can send some macs and om nom nom if you pm me your address


----------



## butter_cup

Notnowbernard said:


> Hi All,
> I have several food items that I'm willing to either swap or just send to those who want to try their cats on a sample before buying:
> 
> 1 x 800g can Carny Multi Fleisch Cocktail (mixed meat)
> 1 x 800g can Rind (beef)
> 4 x 85g pouches carny exotic ostrich
> 2 x 85g pouches carny exotic kangaroo
> 1 x 85g pouch carny exotic buffalo
> 
> I would really love to try my cats on some of the foods available from the german sites only, so if anyone would be kind enough to offer a sample or two of these, please let me know.
> 
> Butter_cup - I have some cosma on order which I'm expecting either today or Monday - will happily send you a couple of tins if you like?


That would be amazing, thank you! Any flavour or type is good, it's just to see if the girls are ok with it


----------



## Notnowbernard

No problem, butter cup, I'll let you know when I receive my order and we can sort out posting it to you then


----------



## Alessa

Does anyone have 100g Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Dry to spare? I have Orijen 150 g dry in return, and even an unopened 400g Royal Canin Persian 32 (would trade it for 350 g Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Dry). I want to make sure my one likes and tolerates it before I buy a 2 kg bag!


----------



## butter_cup

Notnowbernard said:


> No problem, butter cup, I'll let you know when I receive my order and we can sort out posting it to you then


Thanks! I think I even have PM's working now


----------



## Cats cats cats

Alessa said:


> Does anyone have 100g Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Dry to spare? I have Orijen 150 g dry in return, and even an unopened 400g Royal Canin Persian 32 (would trade it for 350 g Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Dry). I want to make sure my one likes and tolerates it before I buy a 2 kg bag!


I do  no need to trade though, i don't need anything at the moment . Pm me , i have both the moderate calorie and the normal version


----------



## MissDiffo

Helloooo!!

This is a bit of a long shot ...but I have 10x 200gr Animonda Carny Kitten, all flavours except for poultry.My kitties don't seem to like it and so....as I am trying to convert them to raw, I would like to try one of Honey's products....anybody willing to exchange..let me know


----------



## ChrisKon

Hey MissDiffo!

Even though you said you're trying to convert them to raw, if you're interested in swapping for some Bozita tetra packs, I'd be more than happy to send these your way! (Also a long shot!) I have 22x 370g packs of Haddock and Mackrel. 

Thanks


----------



## MissDiffo

ChrisKon said:


> Hey MissDiffo!
> 
> Even though you said you're trying to convert them to raw, if you're interested in swapping for some Bozita tetra packs, I'd be more than happy to send these your way! (Also a long shot!) I have 22x 370g packs of Haddock and Mackrel.
> 
> Thanks


Hello ChrisKon ^_^

Many thanks for the kind offer ...but I really am after some Honey's 

p.s. why not try some Hilife?I find it really good and they do have the *compleate* version....my kitties love it


----------



## RASH

Hey guys 

I have bozita tinned food 25 cans of it,haddock bozita tetra pack x5,Grau beef x2 and 2 other flavours 

I am looking for food which is in jelly my day only seems to eat
Fish at the minute which is HiLIfe and some feline fayre chicken and ham.

I would be willing to swap


----------



## jenny armour

looks liker bozita doesnt do so well. mine dont like it and the ones that cant have it


----------



## adamjetkon

would like to try a couple of packs of lilys Kitchen - any flavour except the chicken. Happy to paypal for them, can't get them locally and don't want to have to pay the excessive postage on the website for just a couple of packs without knowing whether Mr fussy Boo will eat them. Or if anyone does want a swap I think I have a bozita chicken in jelly or bozita turkey pate knocking around somewhere


----------



## sk31

hi guys...im a new to this foroum and new to being a cat owner. i have two female five month old kittens and they are adorable. 
i have been reading all the food related posts and i am now also addicted to zooplus 

i have recently ordered bozita but they dont like the chunks so if anybody wants to swap with bozita cans plz get in touch with me

11 x rabbit in gravy


----------



## jenny armour

sk31 said:


> hi guys...im a new to this foroum and new to being a cat owner. i have two female five month old kittens and they are adorable.
> i have been reading all the food related posts and i am now also addicted to zooplus
> 
> i have recently ordered bozita but they dont like the chunks so if anybody wants to swap with bozita cans plz get in touch with me
> 
> 11 x rabbit in gravy


you're not the only one, i have two boxes of the stuff and 11 cats that dont like it


----------



## sk31

lol its a nightmare....i been reading so many posts to say how good bozita is and as soon as i ordered some now its a different story lol cats are funny things


----------



## jenny armour

i'll will probably give it the local rescue


----------



## jasminex

Got some Honeys for anyone in London who wants to try, also some Herrmanns chicken and some duck, Humph isn't too keen on it.

Jasmine


----------



## sharonchilds

I have quite a lot of Acana Pacifica dry, if anyone would like a sample.
Only just got it so fresh.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Got some Animonda Carny, Dax doesn't like the texture so refuses to eat it!


----------



## peacebabe

I've got about a third of a bag of Orijion fish flavour food. I've tried persevering but cats refusing to eat it! 
Alyson x


----------



## anjo19

sharonchilds said:


> I have quite a lot of Acana Pacifica dry, if anyone would like a sample.
> Only just got it so fresh.


If the offer for a sample is still available, then yes please.


----------



## anjo19

CharleyRogan said:


> Got some Animonda Carny, Dax doesn't like the texture so refuses to eat it!


Hi Charley, Bella loves Animonda so would be happy to take this off your hands.


----------



## anjo19

peacebabe said:


> I've got about a third of a bag of Orijion fish flavour food. I've tried persevering but cats refusing to eat it!
> Alyson x


Peacebabe, Yes please if I'm not too late!


----------



## RASH

CharleyRogan said:


> Got some Animonda Carny, Dax doesn't like the texture so refuses to eat it!


Hello

Pm me how much you want for them and I will try my cat on this food


----------



## peacebabe

anjo19 said:


> Peacebabe, Yes please if I'm not too late!


I've pm'd you anjo19 x


----------



## monkeymummy32

Does anyone in Wiltshire have any Bozita chicken or turkey tetrapacks? Urgently needed....thanks.


----------



## butter_cup

I have a whole box (12 pouches) plus another 8 pouches of Schmusy whole food flakes, found here: Schmusy Whole Food Flakes 12 x 100g Mixed Variety Pack: Great Deals on Schmusy Cat Food at zooplus.

I can send as many pouches as you like for postage costs, or will swap as many as you like for Cosma, Grau, Feringa, Terra Faelis or Nature's menu. Just message!


----------



## anjo19

I'm happy to send a sample of Porta 21 Sensible - Grain Free to anyone that wants to try. Only just opened the pack so it's fresh.


----------



## RASH

If anyone has any HiLife Fish range or any other flavors they want to get rid of please let me know

Also I am looking for other fish wet foods 

I will pay postage or whatever

Thank you


----------



## DeltaD

CharleyRogan said:


> Got some Animonda Carny, Dax doesn't like the texture so refuses to eat it!


Dax is a fussy one isn't he! First the smilla now this. My two love the animonda carny I feed them that and the smilla. I've got lots of Bozita rabbit which my two won't touch if any wants some?


----------



## disneyticket

It can be send as many pouches as you like for postage costs, or will swap as many as you like for Cosma, Grau, Feringa, Terra Faelis or Nature's menu.


----------



## jasminex

I've got 5 tins of Porta21 Chicken with Aloe (the first one I tried wasn't eaten at all.. so..) It's shreds of chicken in light jelly like stuff.


----------



## dukey

Jasminex what size tins are they and are you looking to swap or sell?


----------



## CharlieChaplin

I have several tins of bozita - chicken and beef if anyone wants them? and Grau grain free - various flavours. My cats won't eat them - would love them not to go to waste. Am happy to post - or swap. My cats are fussy so would love to try something new.


----------



## dukey

CharlieChaplin said:


> I have several tins of bozita - chicken and beef if anyone wants them? and Grau grain free - various flavours. My cats won't eat them - would love them not to go to waste. Am happy to post - or swap. My cats are fussy so would love to try something new.


Hi
How much grau do you have and what would you be willing to sell for including postage? Pm me if easier 
Thanks


----------



## CharlieChaplin

dukey said:


> Hi
> How much grau do you have and what would you be willing to sell for including postage? Pm me if easier
> Thanks


I have PM you


----------



## scooper163

CharlieChaplin said:


> I have several tins of bozita - chicken and beef if anyone wants them? and Grau grain free - various flavours. My cats won't eat them - would love them not to go to waste. Am happy to post - or swap. My cats are fussy so would love to try something new.


hi I would like to try some if you have any left. if you let me know how much you would like for them plz


----------



## CharlieChaplin

scooper163 said:


> hi I would like to try some if you have any left. if you let me know how much you would like for them plz


I have only Bozita left - chicken and Beef (5 tins of each 410g), if you would like them Pm me


----------



## anjo19

I have some cosma snackies that Bella isn't getting on with. They are the round tubes of freeze dried treats. I have opened them but not much has been used so happy to post on if someone wants to try...

Cat Snacks & Treats: Great deals now at zooplus

I bought the trial size so not the size as per the above link but have as follows

Chicken 17g
Duck 14g
Beef 15g


----------



## xxflair

CharlieChaplin said:


> I have only Bozita left - chicken and Beef (5 tins of each 410g), if you would like them Pm me


Hey hun I have pm'd you to see if you have any left. Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## yankeedo

hobbs2004 said:


> Those of you who have asked for the likes of CatzFineFood and the other German brands to try, have you had any offered?


Afraid it's a no for me too, Hobbs. I am more than happy to pay for shipping and the products themselves as I realise it's a big request asking someone to part with food that is ordered from a German website. If you know of anyone who wouldn't mind sharing some, could you point them in my direction please?

Edit - a lovely lady has offered me a tin of CFF after seeing one of my other posts. I would still like to try some other flavours if you know of anyone willing to share (I'll happily pay for product and shipping and mentioned above). Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

I've got some mixed tins of kitten Animonda Kitten, & cosma treats!


----------



## Isabellej

Oh, I'll take the tins of animonda kitten 

Isabelle


----------



## jasminex

dukey said:


> Jasminex what size tins are they and are you looking to swap or sell?


Hi, they're something odd like 185g I think. Will sell or swap, if it's for something my increasingly picky kitten will eat! Just need wo work out how to post tins...


----------



## peacebabe

Isabellej said:


> Oh, I'll take the tins of animonda kitten
> 
> Isabelle


I've emailed you back, will send you 2 to try if that's ok, in case anyone else wants to try them x


----------



## Skipperoo

I have, opened, kitten Applaws chicken flavour, kitten white fish and rice JW and kitten vet essential hills science plan (not sure if this is allowed to go out again, we got it from the vets for Tink...). They are all dried food and all open but barely used at all. Xx


----------



## Laurac

yankeedo said:


> Afraid it's a no for me too, Hobbs. I am more than happy to pay for shipping and the products themselves as I realise it's a big request asking someone to part with food that is ordered from a German website. If you know of anyone who wouldn't mind sharing some, could you point them in my direction please?
> 
> Edit - a lovely lady has offered me a tin of CFF after seeing one of my other posts. I would still like to try some other flavours if you know of anyone willing to share (I'll happily pay for product and shipping and mentioned above). Thank you!


I can send you a few things if you let me know brand and flavours you would like and pm me your address. 
Just to say though that posting about four tins of food in this country costs about £6. For £10 postage you could order a small selection from Floyds to see what your cat likes. With the expensive post costs in this country it does actually make more financial sense to do that.


----------



## peacebabe

I've now got Hermanns & Bozita tetra packs x 
As has just been mentioned postage is really high so just want postage costs


----------



## yankeedo

I have the following available:


Bozita tetrapacks in jelly:

6x kitten 190g
4x sensitive stomach 190g
4x fish 370g
6x rabbit 370g
6x turkey 370g
5x chicken 370g

Bozita tins:

5x chicken

I would like to swap them for:

Catz Finefoods - any tins or pouches in any flavour other than beef, wild or herring
Feringa - any other than beef
Terra Faelis - any other than beef


----------



## butter_cup

Firstly, what is the safest way to post pouches of food so they don't split?

Secondly, I have some Schmusy flakes pouches (Turkey, Chicken, Salmon and Game), some Feline fayre in all fish flavours (Pilchards, Ocean Fish, Tuna and one other...) and 4 pouches of Butchers food (Chicken) which I am happy to send for postage costs. 

I know someone messaged before about the schmusy but I can't find it, so if it was you please message again. I have enough to send to a few people though.

Message if interested!


----------



## peacebabe

I'm going to use a padded envelope to post pouches


----------



## ribbon

I know I don't post much on here, I'm more of a lurker but my cat is stupidly fussy so I have some food going if anyone wants it?

I've got:

Hermanns duck pouches
Purely ([email protected]) Chicken pouches
Hi-Life Naturs's Essentials Poultry selction (pouches)
Yarrah fish foil trays

If anyone wants anything to try just let me know cos they're just wasting space here!


----------



## sharonchilds

ribbon said:


> I know I don't post much on here, I'm more of a lurker but my cat is stupidly fussy so I have some food going if anyone wants it?
> 
> I've got:
> 
> Hermanns duck pouches
> Purely ([email protected]) Chicken pouches
> Hi-Life Naturs's Essentials Poultry selction (pouches)
> Yarrah fish foil trays
> 
> If anyone wants anything to try just let me know cos they're just wasting space here!


Hi ribbon
I would love to try the Hermanns, how many do you have? 
Oh and the Yarrah please.


----------



## ribbon

I have 6 of the hermanns and 3 of the yarrah. I just noticed i've got 1 pouch of defu as well that I missed out earlier. If you pm me exactly what you want and your address I'll send them over


----------



## jenny armour

hi ribbon many of the hilife poultry have you got and how much do you want for them or do you just want to pay the postage?


----------



## ribbon

jenny armour said:


> hi ribbon many of the hilife poultry have you got and how much do you want for them or do you just want to pay the postage?


i have 12! don't really remember how i ended up with so many. i only want postage if you'd like them.


----------



## jenny armour

yes pls
shall i pm you my address?


----------



## peacebabe

I've got various flavours of bozita tetra packs, only want postage or swap please x


----------



## ribbon

jenny armour said:


> yes pls
> shall i pm you my address?


Yes pm me your address and i'll send them over to you. i'd forgotten i'd promised someone else a coupe to try so there's 10 for you if that's ok?


----------



## ribbon

ribbon said:


> I know I don't post much on here, I'm more of a lurker but my cat is stupidly fussy so I have some food going if anyone wants it?
> 
> I've got:
> 
> Hermanns duck pouches
> Purely ([email protected]) Chicken pouches
> Hi-Life Naturs's Essentials Poultry selction (pouches)
> Yarrah fish foil trays
> 
> If anyone wants anything to try just let me know cos they're just wasting space here!


Just to update this is all pretty much spoken for now. I only have 1 pouch of hermanns left.


----------



## Jazzy Belle

Hi everyone, 
I have some tins of Butchers Classic that my cats won't eat. 3 x ocean fish, 3 x trout and 2 x haddock. 
Unfortunately i don't have time to post them but if anyone lives in the Liverpool area and would like to collect them then you're very welcome.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## jenny armour

ribbon said:


> Just to update this is all pretty much spoken for now. I only have 1 pouch of hermanns left.


thank you ribbon your cat food arrived today. please can i have your address so i can send you a cheque for postage


----------



## sharonchilds

butter_cup said:


> Firstly, what is the safest way to post pouches of food so they don't split?
> 
> Secondly, I have some Schmusy flakes pouches (Turkey, Chicken, Salmon and Game), some Feline fayre in all fish flavours (Pilchards, Ocean Fish, Tuna and one other...) and 4 pouches of Butchers food (Chicken) which I am happy to send for postage costs.
> 
> I know someone messaged before about the schmusy but I can't find it, so if it was you please message again. I have enough to send to a few people though.
> 
> Message if interested!


Hi, did you get my pm i sent you on Tuesday?


----------



## Dante

Ordered (quite a lot of) Dr. Alders Landfleisch from FMS foolishly and the cats won't touch it with a bargepole (I can't say I blame them, it looks vile!) Think I've probably got about 16 tins of various flavours if anyone is interested.


----------



## DeltaD

Hi there!

I have got a number of tins/tertrapacks to swap on offer:

Animonda Carny meat cocktail x 5
Animonda Carny chicken & duck x 1
Animonda Carny chicken & rabbit x 1
Bozita Tetrapack Rabbit x 6

I'd like to swap these for Grau, Terra Faelis, Lily's, feringa, Hermanns, Yarrah, Cosma, almo nature, or possibly smilla (although have a lot of those, but my two seem to get on with these) anything but duck or rabbit flavours thanks 

I can send it, or am based in London NW6


----------



## Laurac

Starting to think that beef doesn't suit my cat's stomach - therefore I have cans of beef flavour Grau, macs, fearinga and catz fine food going free to a good home. PM your address if you want to try these brands and I will send some on


----------



## Pep

Hi ive just joined the forum.
I have a ragdoll she will be one in april 
She wont eat any dried food at all, she will eat boiled fish and chicken maybe once a week.

She get 3 or 4 pouches of wet food a day what would you say would be the best food to feed her please and how much a day,
Ay advice would be great 
Thankyou pep


----------



## peacebabe

Pep said:


> Hi ive just joined the forum.
> I have a ragdoll she will be one in april
> She wont eat any dried food at all, she will eat boiled fish and chicken maybe once a week.
> 
> She get 3 or 4 pouches of wet food a day what would you say would be the best food to feed her please and how much a day,
> Ay advice would be great
> Thankyou pep


Hi pep & welcome to the forum,
This thread is for the swapping of foods, you need to post in nutrition x


----------



## K337

I'll have a few 800g tins left soon as my cats are flying to Sydney in a week! 
Not sure of what precisely, but Macs/Grau.
Available on the 19/20/21st - pick up from Wendell Road, W12.

Optionally a few litter trays, water fountain and the like...


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would like to try:-

Catz Finefoods, Power of Nature and Hermanns.

I have several pouches of Natures Menu to swap if interested :smile5:


----------



## Laurac

Deleted post


----------



## Treaclesmum

Laurac said:


> Having inspected all my tins - have realised that beef is sneakily put into quite a lot of flavours - so have more macs and Grau which is free (well, a charitable donation would be appreciated) to a good home. PM me your address if you want some.


Do you have any Catz Fine Food left Laura? 

What flavour is the Macs? I've got some on order, which is I think Poultry.


----------



## Laurac

Treaclesmum said:


> Do you have any Catz Fine Food left Laura?
> 
> What flavour is the Macs? I've got some on order, which is I think Poultry.


Poultry, heart and liver, lamb, turkey - they seem to sneak into everything.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Laurac said:


> Poultry, heart and liver, lamb, turkey - they seem to sneak into everything.


I will see what they think of the poultry I've ordered when it arrives and if they like it, might try some other flavours 

They don't often like alot of the high quality foods though! So I am hoping the softer textured ones will be popular (however, they wouldn't even eat Bozita!!) They usually seem to like the smell and give it a few licks, but then decide they don't know how to actually eat it...


----------



## Laurac

Treaclesmum said:


> I will see what they think of the poultry I've ordered when it arrives and if they like it, might try some other flavours
> 
> They don't often like alot of the high quality foods though! So I am hoping the softer textured ones will be popular (however, they wouldn't even eat Bozita!!) They usually seem to like the smell and give it a few licks, but then decide they don't know how to actually eat it...


Ok, let me know. I am a bit wary of donating food like this to shelters in case it is too rich for the cats - so it is best it gets used.


----------



## Roxxelana

Hi there, 

I'd like my girl Luna to try Grau, Smilla and Animonda... in fact any wet food of high quality. She's on Bozita at the moment with the odd junk food pouch - I'd like to feed her a variety and would like to find out what she likes before I bulk-buy and regret it. 

I bought a bag of Orijen (the chicken one) which she nibbles on when I'm out of the flat so I could either trade some of that or pay the postage and a little extra via bank transfer?

PM me if you can help )


----------



## Treaclesmum

K337 said:


> I'll have a few 800g tins left soon as my cats are flying to Sydney in a week!
> Not sure of what precisely, but Macs/Grau.
> Available on the 19/20/21st - pick up from Wendell Road, W12.
> 
> Optionally a few litter trays, water fountain and the like...


Might be able to pick up some Macs from you 
They don't like Grau though...

Really want to try The Power of Nature wet AND dry foods if anyone has any......


----------



## Laurac

Deleted post


----------



## KIALea

Hello

After posting in the nutritional forum i was told this thread could help  http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...t-nutritional-help-please.html#post1062788049

Im looking for wet food samples, my cats are very wasteful and have tried all the supermarket brands. Need something low cal as my girl cat is porky!

I have science plan complete care if anyone wants but im guessing its not recommended? Always thought we were feeding the best at £16 for 1.5 kilos!!!!


----------



## Matti

Does ANYONE have any Hills z/d wet I could try?? My little one has IBD and nothing is working so has been told to go onto z/d- but he can't eat the dry as he has a pancreas problem and he can't have his enzymes on dry food!

I would love anyone forever who can help! I also have some I/D dry if anyone wants it??


----------



## nicolaa123

Matti said:


> Does ANYONE have any Hills z/d wet I could try?? My little one has IBD and nothing is working so has been told to go onto z/d- but he can't eat the dry as he has a pancreas problem and he can't have his enzymes on dry food!
> 
> I would love anyone forever who can help! I also have some I/D dry if anyone wants it??


Matti, does your vet not stock it?? I know I got mine firstly from my vets, I can ask them if they have some in..


----------



## Matti

nicolaa123 said:


> Matti, does your vet not stock it?? I know I got mine firstly from my vets, I can ask them if they have some in..


Mine doesn't have it and I basically don't want to buy 24 cans of it til I see if he's eating!! I can get it online, jus hoping someone might have a single can for me to try first!!


----------



## Cazzer

Matti I've got stacks of the stuff [ok about 23 tins]. I bought it for my late persian Oska last year. I've been keeping it hoping to donate it to a good home!


----------



## Matti

Cazzer said:


> Matti I've got stacks of the stuff [ok about 23 tins]. I bought it for my late persian Oska last year. I've been keeping it hoping to donate it to a good home!


Omg Cazzer could I possibly have a few tins?? I don't think I have anything I can swap it for that you'd want, but I'll happily pay towards it! It just saves me having to order 24 tins and find he won't eat it!!


----------



## jenny armour

have approx 65 tetra packs of bozita all flavours, if someone can collect as it would cost a fortune to send. have tried about three rescues but after saying they would collect have not bothered. i think alot of the trouble is they probably havent heard of it maybe


----------



## Cazzer

Matti said:


> Omg Cazzer could I possibly have a few tins?? I don't think I have anything I can swap it for that you'd want, but I'll happily pay towards it! It just saves me having to order 24 tins and find he won't eat it!!


send me your address and I'll get some in post for you. I don't think it is the most palatable of foods sadly


----------



## Matti

Cazzer said:


> send me your address and I'll get some in post for you. I don't think it is the most palatable of foods sadly


Thanks Cazzer, you are officially my hero!! 

I know it's not paletable unfortunately but I at least want to see how bad it is before I invest in it!! Will send you my address separately  thank you again!!


----------



## Jazzy Belle

jenny armour said:


> have approx 65 tetra packs of bozita all flavours, if someone can collect as it would cost a fortune to send. have tried about three rescues but after saying they would collect have not bothered. i think alot of the trouble is they probably havent heard of it maybe


Hiya, where are you based?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sweetface

Hi all

I am looking for samples of Herrmanns, Grau, Yarrah Organic, Almo Nature Orange Bio, and Smilla to tempt my fuss pot Saski. 

I have a few pouches of Purely, Miamor, Animonda Rafine and JWB kitten for swap.

PM me if you can help me out! 

Thanks!


----------



## jenny armour

Jazzy Belle said:


> Hiya, where are you based?
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


hi jazzybelle
i am in derbyshire near matlock


----------



## Jazzy Belle

jenny armour said:


> hi jazzybelle
> i am in derbyshire near matlock


Aww that's too far away. Thanks for replying


----------



## jenny armour

thats ok, maybe i will get rid of this at sometime, i will try another few rescues


----------



## Laurac

Just have the last few cans of Macs to dispose of - nothing wrong with it, but the beef element doesn't agree with one of my cats - so if anyone wants them then please pm me (poultry and rice (contains beef) and beef/chicken hearts).


----------



## Cloverleaf1985

Does anyone have a tin of meat flavour butchers classic?
I don't want to go and buy 6 if the fussy gits don't like it!

I feed natures menu and applaws. Happy to send a sample or 2. Thanks.


----------



## Cloverleaf1985

Scratch that, I went and bought 6 tins from sainsburys today. They wolfed down a bit of the chicken flavour! So far so good.


----------



## jordanandmeeko

Cloverleaf1985 said:


> Scratch that, I went and bought 6 tins from sainsburys today. They wolfed down a bit of the chicken flavour! So far so good.


Mine loves butchers and i love the price and the higher than most meat content. The only thing youll find is that they dont have it in all supermarkets.. Ive never seen it in co-op and only sometimes tesco.. Also when ur stuck in sainsburys if they ever run out.. Even sainsburys own tinned branned has a meat content of 40 and thats the same price as butchers...


----------



## DivineWind

Anyone using Urinary wet foods?
Mine seems to be getting a bit bored of Royal Canin S/O and the looks I get from him when
I put out Hills Science I daren't lol

Have R/C in Beef and Chicken if anyone was wanting to swap 
Thanks
DW


----------



## claire8234

Hi 

I have a multi pack of 6 tins of butchers classic meat in jelly. my cat will not eat it. 

I am in Market Harborough - can be collected from surrounding area or from around Milton Keynes where my parents live (can leave tins with them). 

Will cost a lot to post so a collection would be better. will split the pack up if someone just wants a couple of tins or will keep it as a multi pack.

Will swap for some tins of animonda carny, grau or tinned bozita (not tetrapacks) or £2 for all six tins

Any takers?

x


----------



## claire8234

claire8234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a multi pack of 6 tins of butchers classic meat in jelly. my cat will not eat it.
> 
> I am in Market Harborough - can be collected from surrounding area or from around Milton Keynes where my parents live (can leave tins with them).
> 
> Will cost a lot to post so a collection would be better. will split the pack up if someone just wants a couple of tins or will keep it as a multi pack.
> 
> Will swap for some tins of animonda carny, grau or tinned bozita (not tetrapacks) or £2 for all six tins
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> x


Anyone???

Also have some tins of Animonda Carny (beef and Lamb) if there is someone who wants them


----------



## ribbon

Does anyone feed or want to try royal canin sensitivity control (wet)? I have chicken and rice pouches and duck and rice foil trays. I know it's not exactly approved of on here but for cats with digestive problems someone might want to try it.

Also if anyone wanted to try some nature's menu I feed that so would happily send a couple of pouches to be tried.


----------



## tlschof

Hi all
New to this forum

I have some Porta 21 Sensible Dry cat food (No Grain) if anyone wants to try some...

I would like samples of the following dry foods - Acana, Applaws, Nutrivet, Sannabelle No Grain & Taste of the Wild-Canyon River only, Max didn't like Rocky Mountain. I'd be happy with a handful just to see his reaction. 

At the moment he'll only eat the dry food if I hand feed it to him. Not sure if he's topping up elsewhere with junk like whiskas but I know he's not eating his full quota at home (I fed half wet & half dry)

Many thanks


----------



## KathinUK

Hi all,
Does anyone have a sample or two of Lily's Kitchen we could try please?

TIA
Kath


----------



## KathinUK

KathinUK said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have a sample or two of Lily's Kitchen we could try please?
> 
> TIA
> Kath


Hi Just to update this we've now got two trays to sample direct from LK .. so will see how that goes down.

Kath


----------



## KathinUK

Hi again,
Latest request is to see if anyone has any ziwipeak for my little Sallycat to try ... cos she's a singleton its just too risky buying in bulk in case it doesn't suit.


I do have a number of Bozita's in chunks and some Animonda etc if anyone would like a swap ......

TIA
Kath


----------



## CAPA7

Does anyone happen to have a tin of Tuna or Tuna and Chicken Smilla? Just to make sure my two, who seem to have recently decided they like fish flavours now, do like it! 
I would happily pay for it!


----------



## maisiecat

Does anyone have Power of Nature or Petnatur tins?
Happy to pay whatever the costs are.

Can swop for Animonda Kangaroo and Buffalo.


----------



## jaycee05

Has anyone got any samples of any grain free food i could try for my cat who has colitis, 
Nothing to exchange but happy to pay in advance for it and postage, 
I just dont want to buy packs of something she might not eat, and grain free was recommended on IBD thread
Thank yoiu


----------



## nicolaa123

jaycee05 said:


> Has anyone got any samples of any grain free food i could try for my cat who has colitis,
> Nothing to exchange but happy to pay in advance for it and postage,
> I just dont want to buy packs of something she might not eat, and grain free was recommended on IBD thread
> Thank yoiu


I can send you some vet-concept if you want..just pm me your name and address and will pop some in for you..


----------



## jaycee05

Thank you, are these pouches or tins? and where would i get them from, not heard of them, i will pm you my name and address


----------



## nicolaa123

jaycee05 said:


> Thank you, are these pouches or tins? and where would i get them from, not heard of them, i will pm you my name and address


It's from here Vet-Concept GmbH & Co KG. It's imported from Germany..delivery costs 5 to buy the food, they send an invoice and the only pain is you can only pay by bank transfer..however it works out really good on the 400g tins and you also get discounts on certain amounts and loyalty points..

My vet recommended for Riley for his ibd..


----------



## jaycee05

Oh,ok thankl you, how did your cat get on with it, and what else does he/she eat, and more importantly has it made a difference?


----------



## nicolaa123

jaycee05 said:


> Oh,ok thankl you, how did your cat get on with it, and what else does he/she eat, and more importantly has it made a difference?


He loves the kangaroo!! It's been the best food for him as he loves it and eats it, most other food we struggled to get him to eat.. With Riley it's not just a food related issue..but he is happy with the food and I am really happy with it also..


----------



## jaycee05

The problem with Chloe might not be food related, i will let you know what the vet says when she has been on monday, 
I sometimes wonder if she is going a bit senile,as sometimes she seems to be confused about which room she is going to at bedtime, she sleeps in my room, but shes also not always using her litter, but in front of the tray,but its the painful spasms she gets which worry me,
I had to put her friend to sleep a few weeks ago, my 17 year old tonkinese, and Chloe has been really clingy since, she sleeps next to me,and her face is touching mine,lol


----------



## nicolaa123

jaycee05 said:


> The problem with Chloe might not be food related, i will let you know what the vet says when she has been on monday,
> I sometimes wonder if she is going a bit senile,as sometimes she seems to be confused about which room she is going to at bedtime, she sleeps in my room, but shes also not always using her litter, but in front of the tray,but its the painful spasms she gets which worry me,
> I had to put her friend to sleep a few weeks ago, my 17 year old tonkinese, and Chloe has been really clingy since, she sleeps next to me,and her face is touching mine,lol


Oh sorry to hear about her friend.. it may well be stress related as well..keep us updated..


----------



## jaycee05

Took Chloe to the vets today[or yesterday now] he gave her a steroid injection, also another which i am afraid i have forgotten what it was a B12 i think? 
He said it was a long lasting one like the last one,so i will see how she is after a few days if it has kicked in
I really intended to ask him about the best food for her, and completely forgot,as he got rid of a little bit of matting on her back, i was so surprised he did that, as i was going to book her in seperately for it, that i forgot to mention the food


----------



## KathyM

I have a cat with cholangiohepatitis who I want to try on some of the less locally available wet grain free, low carb, high protein/fat foods. He's not a chicken fan or pate fan but can't have high fish content either. Can paypal costs and p&p. Justudon't want to do bulk order that's necessary with the German foods for example only to have him turn his nose up. Thanks!


----------



## loubyfrog

I have 3 pouches of Defu sensitive chicken,carrot and potato if anyone wants them (or just 1 to try)

Minky won't touch even smell it never mind try it.


----------



## KathinUK

KathyM said:


> I have a cat with cholangiohepatitis who I want to try on some of the less locally available wet grain free, low carb, high protein/fat foods. He's not a chicken fan or pate fan but can't have high fish content either. Can paypal costs and p&p. Justudon't want to do bulk order that's necessary with the German foods for example only to have him turn his nose up. Thanks!


Hi Kathy - what particular brands and flavours do you have in mind?

Kath


----------



## como29

Hi I am new to the forum and really enjoying browsing the site regularly. I have food I would like to swop if possible, I have ditched science plan dry and Hope is now on wet food and enjoys bozita tetra packs and natures menu. I ordered in grau and animonda carny as well as the above but she isn't keen....

I have spare:
animonda carny adult 800g x2 tins (rind pur!) x2 tins of 800g (rund+kip) x1 800g multi fish cocktail.

Grau tins in jelly, x3 200g meat options (3 different ones) x2 200g fish flavours.

If anyone has Bozita tetra packs or natures menu pouches we could do a straight swop, I live in the Manchester area. Alternatively if you want to buy them I have a pay pal account and send you postage charges if required.

Thanks!


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Wish I could feed bagpuss one of these but mum won't let me buy wet food because of what the vet says! so he has whiskas and iams dry  xxxx


----------



## jenny armour

do rc do a gastro intestinal for cats in pouches, would like to try charley on it?


----------



## mezzer

Hi
I have a mixed megapack of Animonda Von Feinstein Classic that I recently purchased from Zooplus.
I was hoping my 4 cats would like it but unfortunately they do not, so I have 30 x 100g of foil trays, the flavours are

Assorted Fish and Meat Variety 

 8 x with Salmon & Shrimps 
 6 x with Chicken & Ocean Fish 
 8 x with Beef & Potato
 8 x with Turkey 

I am looking for £10 with free delivery or you can collect from me in Reading, Berkshire.


----------



## Roxxelana

mezzer said:


> Hi
> I have a mixed megapack of Animonda Von Feinstein Classic that I recently purchased from Zooplus.
> I was hoping my 4 cats would like it but unfortunately they do not, so I have 30 x 100g of foil trays, the flavours are
> 
> Assorted Fish and Meat Variety
> 
> • 8 x with Salmon & Shrimps
> • 6 x with Chicken & Ocean Fish
> • 8 x with Beef & Potato
> • 8 x with Turkey
> 
> I am looking for £10 with free delivery or you can collect from me in Reading, Berkshire.


Hiya, has anyone snapped these up yet? If not I'm interested


----------



## JTK79

mezzer said:


> Hi
> I have a mixed megapack of Animonda Von Feinstein Classic that I recently purchased from Zooplus.
> I was hoping my 4 cats would like it but unfortunately they do not, so I have 30 x 100g of foil trays, the flavours are
> 
> Assorted Fish and Meat Variety
> 
>  8 x with Salmon & Shrimps
>  6 x with Chicken & Ocean Fish
>  8 x with Beef & Potato
>  8 x with Turkey
> 
> I am looking for £10 with free delivery or you can collect from me in Reading, Berkshire.


Also interested if they don't go


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> do rc do a gastro intestinal for cats in pouches, would like to try charley on it?


does anyone know pls?


----------



## Laurac

jenny armour said:


> does anyone know pls?


Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Feline Pouches 12 x 100g - £9.94

Not sure if that is the cheapest supplier though


----------



## ribbon

jenny armour said:


> do rc do a gastro intestinal for cats in pouches, would like to try charley on it?


i don't have the gastro intestinal pouches (from the link Laura gave) but i have lots of the royal canin veterinary diet sensitivity control if that's any help. Know it probably won't be if Charley needs a special diet though.


----------



## jenny armour

Laurac said:


> Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Feline Pouches 12 x 100g - £9.94
> 
> Not sure if that is the cheapest supplier though


thank you will google and find out.



ribbon said:


> i don't have the gastro intestinal pouches (from the link Laura gave) but i have lots of the royal canin veterinary diet sensitivity control if that's any help. Know it probably won't be if Charley needs a special diet though.


she isn't on a special diet its just that the gastro intestinal dry seems to work for her but I wanted to try the wet and see if she likes that not sure of the rc veterinary diet sensitivity control but thank you


----------



## mezzer

mezzer said:


> Hi
> I have a mixed megapack of Animonda Von Feinstein Classic that I recently purchased from Zooplus.
> I was hoping my 4 cats would like it but unfortunately they do not, so I have 30 x 100g of foil trays, the flavours are
> 
> Assorted Fish and Meat Variety
> 
>  8 x with Salmon & Shrimps
>  6 x with Chicken & Ocean Fish
>  8 x with Beef & Potato
>  8 x with Turkey
> 
> I am looking for £10 with free delivery or you can collect from me in Reading, Berkshire.


Thanks for the enquiries regarding this food, unfortunately it has gone now.


----------



## Cloverleaf1985

Does anyone have Hills TD I could have some of to try please?


----------



## jenny armour

Cloverleaf1985 said:


> Does anyone have Hills TD I could have some of to try please?


I have my cats on hills td and they love it, I cant send you a sample if you want, but the vets normally have free samples that you can try


----------



## jenny armour

sorry cloverlead I mean I CAN send you some lol.....


----------



## jenny armour

ribbon said:


> i don't have the gastro intestinal pouches (from the link Laura gave) but i have lots of the royal canin veterinary diet sensitivity control if that's any help. Know it probably won't be if Charley needs a special diet though.


hi ribbon, can I change my mind about trying the rc veterinary diet sensitivity control. just trying to find something that will agree with her tum, but in wet form. I know the dry rc gastro intestinal is fine with her, but I like them to have a little wet.


----------



## Weyhey

Hey guys,

Tried Dobby on some HiLife kitten pate but he will not eat it =( 

I'd like to try him on some of the Bozita kitten and Bozita chunks and also Animonda carny and refine. I can only get these in bulk though which will be a nightmare if he won't eat those either! 

I just need to get him off the Whiskas!

I can swap for the HiLife (poultry pate x7) or I can buy stuff off people if they have any to spare?

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## ribbon

jenny armour said:


> hi ribbon, can I change my mind about trying the rc veterinary diet sensitivity control. just trying to find something that will agree with her tum, but in wet form. I know the dry rc gastro intestinal is fine with her, but I like them to have a little wet.


Sorry i've only just seen this but of course you can . I ended up with loads after my fusspot point blank refused to eat it. I've got sachets and foil trays (i think they're different flavours/textures) so i can send you a few of both if you like?


----------



## jenny armour

yes please, I have three cats with tummy problems altho the nfcs I keep on gastro intestinal dry and it seems to work, but charley my raggie I would like to see if she will eat it.
will pm you my address ok?


----------



## ribbon

jenny armour said:


> yes please, I have three cats with tummy problems altho the nfcs I keep on gastro intestinal dry and it seems to work, but charley my raggie I would like to see if she will eat it.
> will pm you my address ok?


yep just pm me your addy and i'll get some sent over to you x


----------



## luke.twomey85

I have Smilla available, 1 x 185g of Thunfisch (tuna), and 5 x 185g of "mit geflügel herzen" (poultry hearts).

Ideally would like some Animonda, but I'd rather see this go to someone who needs it so let me know either way.


----------



## Lilylass

So .... still trying to find (unsuccessfully) a better quality dry my 2 will eat

Latest try (and think I have now tried everything from Zoo+) was Porta 21 Grain Free

Neither of them have even tried it :cursing: ....

If anyone has been thinking of trying this and would like a small sample to try, happy to do this


----------



## srj

I live near Newport in South Wales and I would like to try my two Birman kittens on Nutriment raw food. My problem is that I don't want to buy a huge amount until I know if they'll eat it and the transport costs are huge for a small amount .

Is there anyone out there who would be willing to let me put a small order in with their larger order (obviously I would be quite happy to share the delivery cost - so long as it's not £100!!!).

Thanks


----------



## sfocata

Animonda Carny, anyone?

I think there's about 24 x 200g tins in total, mostly beef, but also turkey/rabbit. Bought masses when two of my cats were obsessed, but they then decided they didn't like it!

In date until March or April next year (I'll double check that).

Collection from Epsom, Surrey... don't need anything in return, just help me regain some cupboard space!


----------



## xxxnickixxx

sfocata said:


> Animonda Carny, anyone?
> 
> I think there's about 24 x 200g tins in total, mostly beef, but also turkey/rabbit. Bought masses when two of my cats were obsessed, but they then decided they didn't like it!
> 
> In date until March or April next year (I'll double check that).
> 
> Collection from Epsom, Surrey... don't need anything in return, just help me regain some cupboard space!


My cat loves the stuff but sadly can't pick up


----------



## Temperance

sfocata said:


> Animonda Carny, anyone?
> 
> I think there's about 24 x 200g tins in total, mostly beef, but also turkey/rabbit. Bought masses when two of my cats were obsessed, but they then decided they didn't like it!
> 
> In date until March or April next year (I'll double check that).
> 
> Collection from Epsom, Surrey... don't need anything in return, just help me regain some cupboard space!


I'd take some off your hands gladly for Temperance to try, we are only down the road in Morden.


----------



## sfocata

All the Animonda is now gone and there's space in the cat food cupboard, thanks to Temperance


----------



## Temperance

Thanks again, very grateful and the first taste went brilliantly. Amazing given this is a cat that until recently wouldn't look at wet food.


----------



## rockabye

Hi,

I am brand new, just joined. Not sure if this is the right place to post this. Dors anyone have any *Hilife Petit Pate Or Essentials Turkey & Giblets cans 85g* each, willing to pay postage/collect or will swap for some of the multitude of other stuff I have!

My Rosie (16) so wont eat but will eat this and have to open my emergency reserve of two cans.

It was discontinued before I realised and stocked up.


----------



## RASH

Anyone have some tins of cat food must be high quality I can try my cat on?

Also if anyone has any Black Packet feline Fayre I will buy them off them!!

Thank you


----------



## inkymoggy

Name: inkymoggy

Cats: (Just the one) Eddy

I have: 
Gelert Cans Beef or Tuna (kind of junky but I use them for variation), Applaws Dry Kitten (chicken) samples - access to Almo Nature classic pouches which I'm more than happy to go out and pick up some of if you'd like to try them. There's another brand in the pet shop I've forgotten the name of.. will check next time I go but has also not heard of before.
There's also a very local Sainsburys to me that I can go and fetch stuff from their range.

I would like: 
I'd like to try some samples of raw food (ideally complete ones; Natural Instinct etc) also any High Quality wet foods. Hoping kitty will like packaged raw, but I can't justify the £30 spend until I've tried some.


----------



## alixtaylor

Offering: 
11 x 85g pouches of Herrmann's Menu - Venison with Apple & Pear 
10 x 85g pouches of Herrmann's Menu - Organic Chicken with Kamut 
14 x 85g pouches of Catz Finefood - Chicken & Tuna 
2 x 400g tins of Animonda Carny - Turkey & Rabbit
1 x 200g tin of Garu Gourmet Grain-Free - Chicken & Veal

Wanted:
Nutriment Raw - Chicken, Beef or Salmon in 500g boxes
Almo Nature tins or Labels
Applaws tins
Thrive tins
Lily's Kitchen

I live in London so can deliver/collect from most places in London. Or I can post if delivery costs are covered. Luna won't eat any of this lovely food I bought for her...


----------



## miu

Hi,

I have some Lily's kitchen Turkey trays (4) and also the canned Salmon and Turkey with Prawns (3).

Miu loves Lily's Kitchen and all the flavours except for the Turkey, she also won't eat the Lamb unless it is mixed with something else. Lately she has been very fussy with her food as I think she is a bit bored with eating the same thing all the time.

A swap would be welcome as I would like to add additional brands to the mix.
I live in London. Need to double check the quantities of food...


----------



## ribbon

I'm offering *Bozita tetrapaks* (and 1 tin) if anyone's interested. I have a few different flavours, think they're all the "in sauce" variety. I don't want anything for them, just postage or they can be collected from Manchester. At a guess I think I have about 10.

I also have pouches of *Animonda Rafine Soupe*, the green packet (beef, goose and mortadella??).

I'm aware neither of these are amazing quality foods, I bought them to try and tempt my very reluctant boy away from Gourmet/Sheba as he's already completely turned his nose up at any type of pate food. However, he isn't keen so if anyone wants them I'm more than happy to pass them on.


----------



## sashski

I have some NI that my girls have gone off. 

2x 500g Chicken and Lamb 
3x 500g Chicken and Beef

Collection only from Basildon SS15.

All I ask for is a donation to Catcoonz's rescue or one of the others that do such a great job on here!

Mooch bought the lot, so im off to catcoonz wishlist to buy something for her!


----------



## Dante

Donated to charity - please ignore


----------



## Guest

Hi I have a green multi pack of applaws pate which consists of 3 x chicken 2 x lamb and I also have 7x salmon 2 x lamb 5 x beef lose applaws pate all 100 g . I would like to try cosma or I will swap for applaws chicken and asparagus pouches, applaws chicken and wild rice pouches, or chicken and ocean fish flavoured applaws cans . If anyone wants to swap a large amount of pate then they can come and collect it form my home in Salisbury Wiltshire, Kind regards, Megan.


----------



## Guest

Posh puss has turned her nose up at chicken and duck animonda carny adult  I have five 200g tins of it , one 85g tin of cosma thai tuna and crab, three 150g of applaws seafood fish and one tin of applaws tuna which anyone can have if they are willing to pick them up from Salisbury .


----------



## Roxxelana

Hiya, my two have decided they no longer like the canned Bozita at all and would rather starve, even if it's mixed with their current favourite (Smilla), so...

I have up for grabs:

6x Mit Lachs (Salmon)
6x Mit Hühnchen (Chicken)

I can arrange to post a couple of these to somebody if they would be willing to cover the postage cost themselves, alternatively a collection could possibly be arranged from Birmingham, B7.

On a side note, I'd really like to try my girls on Animonda vom Feinsten or Animonda Carny if anyone has some kicking about getting dusty.

Fussy creatures, but we love them :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Naughty cats mum

Hi 

You do have a lot lol, I noticed you go to the cat show in Reading. Where and when does that happen please?  many thanks


----------



## Alisa25

Hi all,

I have 4 x 200g of Grau - Poultry gizzards in jelly (light); Turkey, salmon and mackerel; Turkey and lamb; Rabbit, beef and duck. Two of the tins are a tiny bit dented but look fine otherwise (got them from zooplus). 

Also have a 300g bag of Happy Cat Junior Poultry. 

I have got mine off the dry now and they really dont like Grau. 

I would really like to try anything from the Happy Kitty Company (Macs/Granatapet/om nom nom) or Feringa or Thrive. 

I am in the Nottingham area, will collect/drop off if you are not too far. However I can also post if needed.


----------



## ForeverHome

Up for grabs, 250g tub of Felini Complete, only about 10g missing out of it. 

It makes Bobby sick, unfortunately.

I do get around the country for work so may be able to arrange to drop it off on my travels.


----------



## Jango

I have a few 140g tins of Almo Nature Kitten Complimentary food up for grabs as I bought in error thinking it was complete. Looking for anything else (e.g. Macs, Grau, Almonda Carny etc) to try with our Kittens.

We're in North Warwickshire but do travel to Wolves on occasions.


----------



## Jango

Jango said:


> I have a few 140g tins of Almo Nature Kitten Complimentary food up for grabs as I bought in error thinking it was complete. Looking for anything else (e.g. Macs, Grau, Almonda Carny etc) to try with our Kittens.
> 
> We're in North Warwickshire but do travel to Wolves on occasions.


Anyone interested?


----------



## Jango

I've still a few cans left if anyone's interested. No time wasters please, not sure why those who've said they'd have some can't just respond with a simple 'sorry, I've changed my mind' but nevermind.


----------



## Ely01

Hello lovelies,
I have 
- 20 pouches of Nature's Menu Chicken and Turkey
- 3 boxes of (x 12) Nature's Menu Beef and chicken 
- 3 Lilly's Kitchen organic Lamb dinners 

I would love to swap any or all of those for some meals from the Sainsbury's Delicious Collection or any wet food with high meat content by HiLife or by the Happy Kitty Company. 

Alternatively I would love to try anything that's high meat content and grain free with no veggies whatsoever (Oleg is really not into them apparently). 
Open to suggestions!

Let me know and thanks, 

El


----------



## maisiecat

Does anyone have any Power of Nature chicken small tins they don't want please? Floyds is out of stock and so is the other site I found. I am happy to pay the going rate.


----------



## Ely01

Ely01 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> I have
> - 20 pouches of Nature's Menu Chicken and Turkey
> - 3 boxes of (x 12) Nature's Menu Beef and chicken
> - 3 Lilly's Kitchen organic Lamb dinners
> 
> I would love to swap any or all of those for some meals from the Sainsbury's Delicious Collection or any wet food with high meat content by HiLife or by the Happy Kitty Company.
> 
> Alternatively I would love to try anything that's high meat content and grain free with no veggies whatsoever (Oleg is really not into them apparently).
> Open to suggestions!
> 
> Let me know and thanks,
> 
> El


Anyone?


----------



## Rosylee1976

Wow, just found this thread. I have only recently acquired my first pet, a beautiful kitten called Tilly. When we got her 4 weeks ago aged 12 weeks, she was being fed kite Kat adult food!!! I am trying to find a few ranges of food with a high meat content, with as little cereal as possible. I don't just want Tilly to only eat 1 range. She is on royal canin at the moment and I have the two hi life ranges for kittens to try. I tried 1 pouch of natures menu but she did not seem to like it. I have seen some of the other ranges online but I don't really want to buy loads until I know she actually likes it. Ideally I would like complete food as I have not quite worked out how to balance the complete and complimentary together. Happy to pay for postage via PayPal and willing to try anything as long as it has a high meat content. Having said that, the range of food for kittens appears to be limited or am I just being ignorant :001_huh:


----------



## Ely01

Rosylee1976 said:


> Wow, just found this thread. I have only recently acquired my first pet, a beautiful kitten called Tilly. When we got her 4 weeks ago aged 12 weeks, she was being fed kite Kat adult food!!! I am trying to find a few ranges of food with a high meat content, with as little cereal as possible. I don't just want Tilly to only eat 1 range. She is on royal canin at the moment and I have the two hi life ranges for kittens to try. I tried 1 pouch of natures menu but she did not seem to like it. I have seen some of the other ranges online but I don't really want to buy loads until I know she actually likes it. Ideally I would like complete food as I have not quite worked out how to balance the complete and complimentary together. Happy to pay for postage via PayPal and willing to try anything as long as it has a high meat content. Having said that, the range of food for kittens appears to be limited or am I just being ignorant :001_huh:


Well Rosylee, if you would like to try Lily's kitchen for Tilly, after double checking I have 3 'organic dinners with lamb' and also I could probably let go of one can of 'wholesome chicken' and could send them to you in exchange for a little thingy perhaps if you have any suggestions? 

Funny, my little Oleg never had kitten food ever since he's been with me (since the age of 8 weeks), just grown up food! I didn't know kitten food existed in the first place and then he was eating what he was getting so I kept him at that. He's now 6 months.

Let me know if you're interested in Lily's Kitchen.


----------



## Rosylee1976

Ely01 said:


> Well Rosylee, if you would like to try Lily's kitchen for Tilly, after double checking I have 3 'organic dinners with lamb' and also I could probably let go of one can of 'wholesome chicken' and could send them to you in exchange for a little thingy perhaps if you have any suggestions?
> 
> Funny, my little Oleg never had kitten food ever since he's been with me (since the age of 8 weeks), just grown up food! I didn't know kitten food existed in the first place and then he was eating what he was getting so I kept him at that. He's now 6 months.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in Lily's Kitchen.


Hi Ely, yes I am very interested in your offer. As i have not done this before, I am not sure about how the exchange process works. Do you want me to exchange food or reimburse your costs? I don't have a great selection of food as I am just starting out. I have some royal canin kitten instinctive, and hi life natures essentials and hi life tempt me - both kitten range. So would be happy to send you a 1 royal canin ( don't have many left, so can't send more, as this seems to be what she likes), and a couple of the other two ranges if you like? If these are no good, happy to reimburse your costs. Can't PM as yet as I have not reached the required posts as yet


----------



## Ely01

Rosylee1976 said:


> Hi Ely, yes I am very interested in your offer. As i have not done this before, I am not sure about how the exchange process works. Do you want me to exchange food or reimburse your costs? I don't have a great selection of food as I am just starting out. I have some royal canin kitten instinctive, and hi life natures essentials and hi life tempt me - both kitten range. So would be happy to send you a 1 royal canin ( don't have many left, so can't send more, as this seems to be what she likes), and a couple of the other two ranges if you like? If these are no good, happy to reimburse your costs. Can't PM as yet as I have not reached the required posts as yet


Hey, I am not sure either how thing work, I'm a bit of a newbie too. 
I'll check the cost of sending a little parcel over, etc

If you were up for a swap, I could try some natures essential as I was looking into hi life, the kitten range should still be ok for young Oleg, I presume the recipe is not drastically different anyway (just a few tweeks). I've got some Tempt Me! ready for trying already.

I think I can send you a message (just!) so I'll do so.


----------



## lorien

Not sure if people still check/use this that much but in case anyone is interested...

I have:

x2 tins of cosma fruits (1 chicken, 1 tuna - can't recall the fruits but can check on request

tins of applaws (ocean fish and chicken and pumpkin)

dried applaws (chicken and salmon - its a massive bag so i can do samples)

various bozita tetra paks 

catessy pouches (in veg jellies)

butchers really fishy cans (400g)

I would be interested in swaps for grain free foods, in particular: catz, animonda carny, feringa, grau. 

Feel free to PM - am in Lancashire so can arrange swaps with anyone local which may save on hefty postage.


----------



## Kensington

Ely01 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> I have
> - 20 pouches of Nature's Menu Chicken and Turkey
> - 3 boxes of (x 12) Nature's Menu Beef and chicken
> 
> El


I am interested in the NM pouches especially if they are the older formula ones!

Chicken (43%) and Turkey (28%)
Beef & Chicken - Beef (40%) Chicken (31%)

Happy to paypal etc or whatever you want in exchange. Fingers crossed its the old stuff.:crying:


----------



## Kensington

ForeverHome said:


> Up for grabs, 250g tub of Felini Complete, only about 10g missing out of it.
> 
> It makes Bobby sick, unfortunately.
> 
> I do get around the country for work so may be able to arrange to drop it off on my travels.


I would be interested in the Felini Complete - let me know what you want for it i.e. paypal or I can pick something up. I only have the NM pouches and (2 ?) tubs of Nutriment Beef.


----------



## Kensington

Kensie was eating NM raw Chicken/Rabbit (they changed something now wont touch it)
and NM pouches (same as above) and is on the fence about Nutriment


Wanted:
Honey's raw for cats - Lamb & Rabbit
I am trying a few of the flavours below so let me know what you have. 
Smilla (various flavours) 
Carny (various flavours)
Catz Finefood (various flavours)
Grau (various flavours)
Lily's Kitchen (various)

I have:
Brand new - Pet Plus (only 1/4 tsp taken out)
FortiFlora Feline Nutritional Complement for Cats (only 2 sachets tried)
or happy to pay by Paypal for postage etc.

I work in the London area (St. Paul's)


----------



## Kensington

jasminex said:


> Got some Honeys for anyone in London who wants to try, also some Herrmanns chicken and some duck, Humph isn't too keen on it.
> 
> Jasmine


If you still have the Honey's I wanted to try Kensie on it before putting an order in.


----------



## GingerNinja

I have:
butchers really meaty x 5
Animonda carney, beef & chicken x 5
Schmusy kitten tins, salmon lamb & rice x 5
Catz poultry & prawns x 2
Bozita in jelly mackerel (5) and elk (3)

I'm in South east London or happy to post


----------



## Kensington

como29 said:


> Grau tins in jelly, x3 200g meat options (3 different ones) x2 200g fish flavours.
> 
> Alternatively if you want to buy them I have a pay pal account and send you postage charges if required.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi which Grau ones do you have. I am getting some from another member but wanted to try more flavours before I order online. I have paypal.


----------



## Britt

I wish I'd live in the UK. You guys have cat food that I would like to give Pooh.


----------



## Kensington

Does anyone have any Orijen Cat dry they could send to me for Kensie to try. I am happy to pay postage and additional cost for the food itself. I only put dry down as an emergency or if wet/raw isn't convenient. She on Hills now as her emergency dry and I just really want to switch as I hate even putting Hills down now that I read on the forum how bad it is. I am trying to convert my husband on not giving dry but if he does occasionally want the better stuff.


----------



## Lilylass

Kensington - you can get a sample of the Granatacat from the Happy Kitty Company to try


----------



## Lilylass

Britt said:


> I wish I'd live in the UK. You guys have cat food that I would like to give Pooh.


Britt - anything in particular?

Most of the great ones we get have to be imported from Germany so it should be possible for your to get them there?


----------



## Kensington

Lilylass said:


> Kensington - you can get a sample of the Granatacat from the Happy Kitty Company to try


I think I have to place an order though. I am still trying Kensie on all the nice cans/pouches I received and was going to order a 400g size with the canned of the stuff she likes once I could try her on them.


----------



## sharonchilds

Kensington said:


> I think I have to place an order though. I am still trying Kensie on all the nice cans/pouches I received and was going to order a 400g size with the canned of the stuff she likes once I could try her on them.


I can send you a sample of the Thrive chicken dry food?
Its 90% chicken and grain free, I have to give a small handful to Joey, then he will eat his wet food...strange cat


----------



## Kensington

Hi,

Thanks for the offer  I've picked up the Thrive and I think we at somepoint had tried the Salmon one.  They were not so keen on the Salmon so must take after me. I order 2 400g bags of the GranataPet so will see how she gets on. Also got MAC's, Ropocat and Om Nom Nom. Fingers cross. I just wondered how the Orijen was if its better than the GranataPet.


----------



## bogie

Hi there - just reposting this from the health and nutrition forum 

Anyone in Lincolnshire 

I bought the trial packs of Nature's menu raw chunks, but Henry isn't having any of it 

He picks at it reluctantly, even if it's mixed in with his normal wet food, and just keeps looking up at me with pleading eyes!

So I'm abandoning this, and just going to give him the odd bit of raw whatever meat we're eating along with his normal natures menu stuff and other bits I rotate it with.

I hate to throw food away and I have 4 boxes of this stuff in the freezer still.

If anyone is in the Lincoln area and wants it, just let me know and you can pick it up. We're in the city itself.

All free


----------



## Kensington

I can swap some Grau and Catz for Animonda Carny Exotic, Smilla or Granatapet. We have been trying Kensie on all of the different brands and she seems pretty happy with the Exotic so now have some Catz, Grau, Ropo & Om Nom Nom laying around. I havent tried the MAC I ordered so that might be up in the swap also.


----------



## Rosylee1976

I thought I would try to get Tilly to eat better, with a greater variety and to that end I bought Smilla, Animonda carny, and schesir. She does not seem to like any of it. This is the kitten version. The only thing I have ever seen her enjoy is Royal Canin so I have decided we will be sticking to that and no more trials for a while. 

So, if anyone has royal canin instinctive for kittens in gravy and you would like to swap that would be great. I live in Coventry, so if anyone is local that would be good as I really can't afford to post the tins. 

She doesn't seem to like the consistency of tinned food or even shredded food which is great quality. What to do ....big sigh....

Many thanks


----------



## KittyBimble

Anyone up for some swapsies?

Sookie has gone off Animonda Carny Kitten  which is annoying as its a great cost effective food. So I have:

Poultry Cocktail x5
Veal & Chicken x6

I also have one 70g tin of Cosma Nature Tuna & Shrimp flavour. 

Happy to swap any amount for any wet food you may have that is suitable for kittens. I am also happy to pay postage on anything I send out if you do the same.

Also I have Pets at Home vouchers I don't need:

Free Pro Plan junior Cat 400g Voucher 
Free Wainswright's Kitten Food Turkey 300g
Only 50p Baby Bea Kitten Treats
33% off Kitten Furminator
25% off Selected Kitten Toys
£2 off Pets at Home Deodorising Kitten Shampoo
25% off Cream Kitten Bowl
50p off Pets at Home Kitten Litter
25% off Selected Litter Accessories and Kitten Starter Kits
£5 off Atlas Deluxe Cat Carrier
£2 off Frontline Spot on Cat 3 pack
£1.50 off QuickTag Pet ID Tags - Premium and Diva Pet Tags only.

All expire on 31st October 2014 and you need a VIP card to use them. Let me know if you want any of the vouchers with the food you want to swap.

Thanks


----------



## Zephodi

Unfortunately it seems my boys are now sensitive to their Bozita after having a tummy bug so up for swap, preferably Feringa as they seem to be ok with that (I'm trying them on Grau once they get a bit better again, so potentially that too).

I have a variety of flavours in both jelly and sauce:

- Rabbit
- Mackerel 
- Crayfish
- Lamb
- Duck
- Salmon
- Chicken and Turkey
- Reindeer
- Shrimp


----------



## Gembobs

Hi,

I've recently bought a load of Natures Menu kitten food (Chicken) as I had a 20% off voucher. I had to buy 48 though and then had a panic......
WHAT IF MY TWO DON'T LIKE IT????? Aaaaaaaarrrggggghhhhhh!

I can send it back unopened but wondered if anyone out there has 1 pouch I can try? I have a tin of Grau grain free kitten (I'll have to check what flavour) I can swap and some Science Plan vouchers for £5 off a 1.5kg bag/12 pouches , and £10 off £5kg or larger/24 tins or pouches. 

I've also got some Lamb James Wellbeloved pouches X4

I'm in Bristol but happy to post. 

X Gem


----------



## knuckingfuts

Anyone willing to post me a single tin of Animonda, so I can see if my boy likes it?

Was just about to order a bulk lot from Zooplus but thought its tempting fate a bit!

Can send money to you or donate some (more) money to a rescue/animal charity if prefered.


----------



## Joy84

knuckingfuts said:


> Anyone willing to post me a single tin of Animonda, so I can see if my boy likes it?
> 
> Was just about to order a bulk lot from Zooplus but thought its tempting fate a bit!
> 
> Can send money to you or donate some (more) money to a rescue/animal charity if prefered.


Hi
I've got animonda carny- all flavours below:

Beef & Poultry Flavours:
- Meat Saucer
- Chicken & Duck
- Turkey & Shrimp
- Turkey & Rabbit.

200g tins so hopefully not extremely expensive to post, let me know which one would you be interested in


----------



## Joy84

As I'm on it ...
Does anyone have Vet Concept horse or reindeer that Phoebe could try?


----------



## Forester

Joy84 said:


> As I'm on it ...
> Does anyone have Vet Concept horse or reindeer that Phoebe could try?


I'm sorry that I don't have either VC variety that you're looking for ,Joy. I did however wonder , if you're doing an elimination diet, whether Ropocat venison might serve the purpose. I haven't got that one either but with HKC you could always get a trial pack of 4 x 400g to try. It might save you some expense if the food doesn't meet Phoebe's standards.


----------



## Forester

Just had another idea, Joy. If Pheobe doesn't like too much of the same food perhaps you could alternate the VC reindeer and Ropocat venison. I would imagine that the proteins in each would be pretty similar but you would have the benefit that Pheobe would get a change in taste.


----------



## Joy84

Forester said:


> I'm sorry that I don't have either VC variety that you're looking for ,Joy. I did however wonder , if you're doing an elimination diet, whether Ropocat venison might serve the purpose. I haven't got that one either but with HKC you could always get a trial pack of 4 x 400g to try. It might save you some expense if the food doesn't meet Phoebe's standards.





Forester said:


> Just had another idea, Joy. If Pheobe doesn't like too much of the same food perhaps you could alternate the VC reindeer and Ropocat venison. I would imagine that the proteins in each would be pretty similar but you would have the benefit that Pheobe would get a change in taste.


Thanks Forester!
I did think there was some single protein foods from HKC, but wasn't sure as I've never tried it.
I'm still not sure if I should go the elimination diet route as I'm not convinced it really is food allergy ...
Could give some other foods a try I suppose, but have to say I'm not very hopeful for venison- she had Hermanns venison before and wouldn't eat it


----------



## ClareBear203

egyptianreggae said:


> Here are the rules of Food Club:
> 
> 1. You do not talk about Food Club.
> 2. You do NOT talk about Food Club.
> 3. If this is your first time, you have to buy food.
> 
> OK, only joking. Here are the real rules:
> 
> 1. The exchange is sorted out between participants - we will post here what we have and what we are looking for and take it from there via PM. Exchange as much or as little as you wish and organise paying postage charges or not with your exchange partner.
> 
> 2. Exchange details at your own risk.
> 
> 3. No mod-bothering if things go wrong.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything I've forgotten or haven't thought about.
> 
> So here are my details, to start off with:
> 
> Name: Egyptianreggae
> 
> Cats: Tiny and Simba
> 
> I have: Bozita Tetra-Paks, reindeer and rabbit flavour, and a small, useless mint-flavoured chew toy that my cats won't have anything to do with but perhaps yours would like it.
> 
> I would like:
> 
> Samples of dry food - Applaws, Orijen, Acana (ha, some hope of getting a sample of those last two, they're as expensive as gold dust)
> 
> Samples of wet food - Would really like to try Grau, Animonda Carny, anything really.


Hiya, I'm in the UK, I've just got a kitten (Bengal) loves his meat but struggling to find a dry food for him. We've only had him less than a week so don't want to keep changing his food as I don't want to upset his tummy. We've tried him with Whiskas kitten with chicken and Eukanuba but he doesn't want to eat either. Is there anything you would recommend? Also why is he refusing to drink water and only wanting kitten milk? He's such a rapscallion lol


----------



## animaland

Animaland.ro va propune *hrana premium pentru toate tipurile de pisici*. Hrana uscata si hrana umeda pentru pisici junior si adulte la cele mai avantajoase preturi.


----------



## Vanessa131

Hello ladies and gents I hope you're having a nice Sunday, I wondered if anyone would possibly sell me a tin/tetrapak of bozita? I would like to try my cat on some but I'm worried about buying a large quantity from zooplus only for pain in the bum not to like it. 

Or in return I could offer, Ziwipeak beef, lamb, venison or venison and fish. I also have a variety of natures menu pouches, and 200g tins of grau, catzfinefood and feringa.


----------



## Forester

Wanted to try- any lamb based single protein , food for cat with IBD, particularly keen to try Ziwipeak , Animonda Integra, Vet Concept or Grau. I've already tried Macs Sensitive lamb which he refuses, Ropocat lamb - tolerated reluctantly ,and JWB lamb - loves it.

I can offer Thrive Complete- chicken, Meowing Heads chicken wet, Ropocat chicken , Royal Canin Sensitivity Control chicken and rice pouches, Miamor Sensitive chicken , Miamor Mild Meals chicken and rice
or money.


----------



## Vanessa131

Forester said:


> Wanted to try- any lamb based single protein , food for cat with IBD, particularly keen to try Ziwipeak , Animonda Integra, Vet Concept or Grau. I've already tried Macs Sensitive lamb which he refuses, Ropocat lamb - tolerated reluctantly ,and JWB lamb - loves it.
> 
> I can offer Thrive Complete- chicken, Meowing Heads chicken wet, Ropocat chicken , Royal Canin Sensitivity Control chicken and rice pouches, Miamor Sensitive chicken , Miamor Mild Meals chicken and rice
> or money.


I can send you a tin of ziwipeak venison and fish, I also have some 200g tins of grau grain free, I have the grain free trial pack so if you pop onto zooplus you can see the flavours. Exchange for ropocat?


----------



## Forester

Vanessa131 said:


> I can send you a tin of ziwipeak venison and fish, I also have some 200g tins of grau grain free, I have the grain free trial pack so if you pop onto zooplus you can see the flavours. Exchange for ropocat?


Thank you for your very kind offer, unfortunately its only " lamb " foods that I'm looking for. My boy has IBD and , at the moment this is the only protein he can tolerate/ is allowed.  This is why I have mountains of chicken based foods. I'm happy to send you some chicken Ropocat anyway , whether you have anything lamb based or not. Please PM your details and I'll put a couple of cans in the post.


----------



## nicolaa123

Joy and Sylvia..I'm not due a order for vc as yet but if you want anything send me a pm and I can order at the same time I do an order..I can order horse or any flavour just let me know..


----------



## Forester

nicolaa123 said:


> Joy and Sylvia..I'm not due a order for vc as yet but if you want anything send me a pm and I can order at the same time I do an order..I can order horse or any flavour just let me know..


That's really, really kind of you, @nicolaa123. I'll send a PM


----------



## nicolaa123

No problem!! It will be a little while before I order so no rush have a good look on their site, even email them for their recommendation as they will talk with their vet too x


----------



## Forester

nicolaa123 said:


> No problem!! It will be a little while before I order so no rush have a good look on their site, even email them for their recommendation as they will talk with their vet too x


Thanks, the reason for me not having PM'ed yet is because I'm trying to work out which cans would be most practical but also cost effective postage wise.


----------



## mardatha

I'm looking for a wee sample of Orijen dry kibble cat food . I want to put Beeglie on it but she's a very fussy Persian and it will be bigger kibble than she is used to - on Zooplus it's £25 for the smallest size and I'm not sure she will eat it. If anybody would send me a wee sample I'd gladly pay postage and throw in some Scottish tablet....


----------



## chillminx

I have available a number of 400g size cans of Vet Concept single protein kangaroo, and a number of 200g cans single protein goat.

I also have a number of 200g size cans of Grau grain free in the fish flavours.

Happy to send any number or combination if recipient is able to pay postage. If interested please PM me, Thanks.


----------



## mardatha

I've got sample size of Orijens 6 fish and Orijens chicken if anybody can use it and pays postage


----------



## Lilylass

mardatha said:


> I've got sample size of Orijens 6 fish and Orijens chicken if anybody can use it and pays postage


Oh dear, did she not like it then?


----------



## mardatha

Noooo, the wee ratbag did NOT ! lol - got her on Applaws though, she likes that


----------



## BritishBilbo

ClareBear203 said:


> Hiya, I'm in the UK, I've just got a kitten (Bengal) loves his meat but struggling to find a dry food for him. We've only had him less than a week so don't want to keep changing his food as I don't want to upset his tummy. We've tried him with Whiskas kitten with chicken and Eukanuba but he doesn't want to eat either. Is there anything you would recommend? Also why is he refusing to drink water and only wanting kitten milk? He's such a rapscallion lol


A lot of people here will tell you to stick too a meat only diet and only feed kibble as a treat or as a must. If you need to feed dry go for a grain free like applaws, orijen or acana, i'd defo stay away from Whiskas kitten! If you're struggling i've never known a kitten turn away from royal canin kitten, its not grain free but defo better than whiskas.

If he is a real meat lover maybe he is an ideal candidate for a raw diet. If you google cat raw food diet theres a lot of info out there, plus if you search the threads here there will be lots to read about it.

Hope you find something to his tastes! Last bengal kitten i looked after really liked James Wellbeloved kitten .


----------



## Vanessa131

Would anyone be able to send any variety of wet cat food from the happtkittycompany or single tins/tetrapacks of bozita?

In exchange I can do natures menu pouches including the new country hunter, applaws pate, ziwipeak, catz finefood 200g and feringa 200g I have quite a few flavours.


----------



## Lilylass

@Vanessa131 I could do a couple of Granatapet - Lamb & Turkey and Duck & Chicken and a couple Ropocat - Game and Poultry (400g cans)

Mia's in an 'off' phase for these (after eating them happily for over a year )

I'd be interesting in trying the Country Hunter (I use the canine one for the dog & it's great), Applaws and Ziwipeak - what flavours have you got please?


----------



## Vanessa131

Lilylass said:


> @Vanessa131 I could do a couple of Granatapet - Lamb & Turkey and Duck & Chicken and a couple Ropocat - Game and Poultry (400g cans)
> 
> Mia's in an 'off' phase for these (after eating them happily for over a year )
> 
> I'd be interesting in trying the Country Hunter (I use the canine one for the dog & it's great), Applaws and Ziwipeak - what flavours have you got please?


I have each flavour of the country hunter, applaws I have the complete pates, chicken, salmon, lamb and rabbit, ziwipeak I have venison and fish and lamb 85g tins, I also have some 170g beef ziwipeak on the way in the post if it is a flavour you would like to try.


----------



## Lilylass

Vanessa131 said:


> I have each flavour of the country hunter, applaws I have the complete pates, chicken, salmon, lamb and rabbit, ziwipeak I have venison and fish and lamb 85g tins, I also have some 170g beef ziwipeak on the way in the post if it is a flavour you would like to try.


Ohhh that sounds interesting!

Would love to try any of the Country Hunter ones - and Applaws Chicken or Salmon

What texture is the Ziwipeak? If pate would also love to try the Venison & Fish

So anything out the above would be fabby! (she's totally gone off Lamb & Rabbit which she used to eat & has never been keen on Beef)

Just discovered a can of OmmNomNom Chicken & Rabbit if you'd rather have that than one of the others?


----------



## urbantigers

Vanessa131 said:


> Would anyone be able to send any variety of wet cat food from the happtkittycompany or single tins/tetrapacks of bozita?


I have plenty of Mac's from HKC if you'd like to try a couple of flavours? I also have a tetra pack of bozita lurking somewhere I'd be happy to send. I think it's chicken flavour.

I have lots of renal food still in date if anyone wants to try - mainly RC pouches but some tins of Eukenuba also

Does anyone have any odd tins or pouches of wet food containing single, novel protein? I'm particularly trying to find something with venison, kangaroo, horse or goat but I am also looking at lamb since I've not fed that much in the past.


----------



## Lilylass

@urbantigers have you got any Macs Chicken & Salmon? (it's the only one she'll eat )

I'd happily trade you for a Ropocat Venison or Lamb?


----------



## Vanessa131

I wou


Lilylass said:


> Ohhh that sounds interesting!
> 
> Would love to try any of the Country Hunter ones - and Applaws Chicken or Salmon
> 
> What texture is the Ziwipeak? If pate would also love to try the Venison & Fish
> 
> So anything out the above would be fabby! (she's totally gone off Lamb & Rabbit which she used to eat & has never been keen on Beef)
> 
> Just discovered a can of OmmNomNom Chicken & Rabbit if you'd rather have that than one of the others?


l would be happy with any 

The ziwipeak is a very firm rough chop, almost a coarse pate.


----------



## Vanessa131

urbantigers said:


> I have plenty of Mac's from HKC if you'd like to try a couple of flavours? I also have a tetra pack of bozita lurking somewhere I'd be happy to send. I think it's chicken flavour.
> 
> I have lots of renal food still in date if anyone wants to try - mainly RC pouches but some tins of Eukenuba also
> 
> Does anyone have any odd tins or pouches of wet food containing single, novel protein? I'm particularly trying to find something with venison, kangaroo, horse or goat but I am also looking at lamb since I've not fed that much in the past.


I don't have any of those things unfortunately, i'm happy to pay for a few tina before commiting to a proper HKc order.


----------



## urbantigers

@Lilylass - I have a 200g tin of Macs chicken and salmon - would be happy to trade for a ropocat lamb? (just discovered I have a tin of ropocat venison in with my last order)


----------



## urbantigers

@Vanessa131 - happy to send you a couple of small tins to try - any flavour preference?


----------



## Vanessa131

urbantigers said:


> @Vanessa131 - happy to send you a couple of small tins to try - any flavour preference?


No, luckily he will eat anything, the only thing I have found he doesn't like is trout and I'm fairly sure it isn't in any HKC food.


----------



## Lilylass

Vanessa131 said:


> I would be happy with any
> 
> The ziwipeak is a very firm rough chop, almost a coarse pate.


Great!

I can get 4 x 400g cans in a box so what about the ONN Chicken & Rabbit and either 2 GP & 1 Ropocat or 1 GP & 2 Ropocat (let me know which flavour(s) you'd prefer - I discovered the Venison earlier so have that as well as the Game & Poultry)

Happy with any combination in return as all sound good!



urbantigers said:


> @Lilylass - I have a 200g tin of Macs chicken and salmon - would be happy to trade for a ropocat lamb? (just discovered I have a tin of ropocat venison in with my last order)


Sounds good! If you can PM your address, I'll get it off to you (and vise-versa!)


----------



## Swirlycat

I'm looking for samples of bozita, animonda carney, Grau, Lily's kitchen..etc. all the zoo plus classics


----------



## Lilylass

@Swirlycat sorry I don't use any of the above (apart from one of the LK cans and I'm afraid it's been discontinued & I can't get anymore so need to hang onto it) - I do know you can get LK trays at Tesco so that might be worth a look if you've one nearby.


----------



## Mackerel2012

Hi! I'm trying to get Mackerel onto a more varied diet and he's a fussy one so I am looking for samples of the following before I commit:

Bozita chunks in Gravy or jelly - gravy is the preference, not rabbit of lamb flavour
Miamor Ragout Royale in gravy or jelly

I can send in return:

Applaws Pate with ocean fish (only got 1 of these)
Natures menu Adult complete - Beef and chicken, Chicken with salmon and tuna, chicken and tuna
Hi Life temp me Just tuna flakes in sauce
Science plan Optimal care - ocean fish, liver with chicken
Almo nature daily menu - trout, chicken with duck
Royal Canin Urinary S/O - beef, chicken

We've worked our way through a few!

PM me if you prefer, I'm happy to pay for them, donate to Cats Protection, or just do a straight postal swap.

Rachel

...opps, one less packet of Hi Life, Mac just stuck his jaws into it!


----------



## BritishBilbo

Hi guys i have a list of things I would be happy to swap. I'm looking for kitten or adult food thats suitable for a kitten, the usual Zooplus/HKC stuff. Wet food ideally but would consider dry foods like kitten applaws or orijen/acana food.

Royal Canin Kitten Instinctive in Gravy Pouches 85g
Royal Canin Adult Instinctive in Jelly Pouches 85g
Purely Kitten chicken pouches 85g
Purely kitten chicken with liver pouches 85g
Moments with tuna 55g
Moments with tuna and salmon 55g
Encore 70g tin with ocean fish
(Can get my hands on a chicken encore tin if preferred)
Applaws 70g tin with mackerel & tuna, chicken and pumpkin & chicken and mackerel
Encore 70g pouch with pacific tuna and whitebait
Hi Life indulge me 80g pouch with tuna whole loin in jelly
Hi life tempt me 85g senior chicken with liver
Lilys kitchen fabulous fish dinner 100g tray
Also have sample packs of Burns adult dry food chicken & fish
They're all adult food unless otherwise stated


----------



## Summ3rain

Hi guys, I'm looking to see if anybody has a small sachet of Fortiflora they could sell me to try, rather than having to buy a full box?


----------



## BritishBilbo

I have lots of Animonda Carny Kitten 200g tins if anybody wants to try them! I have loadssss!


----------



## Guest

I have Evolution Naturally pouches (chicken and duck in a herb bouillon), Sainsburys 'The Delicious Collection' (Chicken) and some Purina One adult dry food if anyone would like to try them!

I'm interested in trying Bear with anything out of: Animonda carny, Grau, Lilly's kitchen, Ziwipeak, Orijen, Acana etc (Wet or dry) I can pay for pouches/tins/postage, make a donation to a rescue or just do a straight postal swap


----------



## Lilylass

SammieJane said:


> I have Evolution Naturally pouches (chicken and duck in a herb bouillon), Sainsburys 'The Delicious Collection' (Chicken) and some Purina One adult dry food if anyone would like to try them!
> 
> I'm interested in trying Bear with anything out of: Animonda carny, Grau, Lilly's kitchen, Ziwipeak, Orijen, Acana etc (Wet or dry) I can pay for pouches/tins/postage, make a donation to a rescue or just do a straight postal swap


I think I have dome Grau so will dig it out

I'm waiting for an order of Acana &Orijen to arrive & have ziwipeak venison to open in the next couple of weeks if you don't have joy elsewhere & can hang on!


----------



## Guest

Lilylass said:


> I think I have dome Grau so will dig it out
> 
> I'm waiting for an order of Acana &Orijen to arrive & have ziwipeak venison to open in the next couple of weeks if you don't have joy elsewhere & can hang on!


That's wonderful, I'd love any of them! Just let me know what you'd like in return etc (feel free to reply or PM me) and we'll go from there ^^


----------



## Teulk

Hi, my 12yr old cat has recently been diagnosed as having Kidney problems. The vet has suggested the first course of action is to try some specialised food such as Hills k/d or Royal Canin Renal food. As you already know this is very expensive compared to regular food, its costing over £20 a week. Does anyone know of anywhere the food can be bought cheaper. I've done a bit of googling but thy the time p&p is added its barely any cheaper.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BritishBilbo

Teulk said:


> Hi, my 12yr old cat has recently been diagnosed as having Kidney problems. The vet has suggested the first course of action is to try some specialised food such as Hills k/d or Royal Canin Renal food. As you already know this is very expensive compared to regular food, its costing over £20 a week. Does anyone know of anywhere the food can be bought cheaper. I've done a bit of googling but thy the time p&p is added its barely any cheaper.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have a look at zoofast, similar to Zooplus but it's based in Poland. The delivery is free over £24 or £2.99 if under. They stock the dry and wet versions. I use them all the time and their packages always get to me quicker than a lot of uk companies could!


----------



## Rainfall




----------



## Lilylass

Teulk said:


> Hi, my 12yr old cat has recently been diagnosed as having Kidney problems. The vet has suggested the first course of action is to try some specialised food such as Hills k/d or Royal Canin Renal food. As you already know this is very expensive compared to regular food, its costing over £20 a week. Does anyone know of anywhere the food can be bought cheaper. I've done a bit of googling but thy the time p&p is added its barely any cheaper.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try Zooplus - they do both the Hills and RC but also Kattovit vet range which may be worth a look to see if it would be a good alternative http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/veterinary_food/cat_vet_food/kattovit_vet_food

The Hills & RC will be substantially cheaper there than from the vet and delivery is free over £29 (you can also get cashback and there's a loyalty scheme should you find them good)


----------



## catsize

Hello _ i have about 20 lovely tins of Grau Gourmet Heart and Liver with Rice and approx another 20 Grau Gourmet Poultrey with rice.

Good quality food, but my silly cats do not like it.

Happy to swap for Smilla, Animodo Carny, Bozita..... or will give any decent food a try!


----------



## Mildred's Mum

I have a 400g tin of Lily's chicken parfait and a tetra pack of turkey Bozita if anyone would like to swap for a tin/packet of another good quality food to try my fussy girl on? She likes Lily's trays but won't touch the parfait!


----------



## muffingizmo

BritishBilbo said:


> I have lots of Animonda Carny Kitten 200g tins if anybody wants to try them! I have loadssss!


Do you still have them? I would love to have some for my kittens to try before buying in bulk. I have a big bag of dry smilla kitten if that's of any use? I'm trying to switch to mostly wet + applaws


----------



## Suisui

I have Animonda Carney Kitten, Feringa and Granata Pet of mixed flavours in 200g cans
Would like to try Mac, Om nom nom, Lily's Kitchen, Bozita or Grau (Non-beef/lamb please as my fussy little one absolutely refuses them)


----------



## muffingizmo

Suisui said:


> I have Animonda Carney Kitten, Feringa and Granata Pet of mixed flavours in 200g cans
> Would like to try Mac, Om nom nom, Lily's Kitchen, Bozita or Grau (Non-beef/lamb please as my fussy little one absolutely refuses them)


Hi SuiSui
Where are you based? I've got Bozita and Smilla if you want to exchange them for Carny?
Cheers


----------



## Suisui

muffingizmo said:


> Hi SuiSui
> Where are you based? I've got Bozita and Smilla if you want to exchange them for Carny?
> Cheers


I'm definitely interested in Bozita what flavours do you have? I have four flavours of carney, 2-3 cans each. 
They are beef&turkey heart, beef veal & chicken, beef, chicken & rabbit, and poultry.


----------



## muffingizmo

I have chicken bozita, 410g cans. Would love to swap few cans. Whreabouts are you?


----------



## Suisui

muffingizmo said:


> I have chicken bozita, 410g cans. Would love to swap few cans. Whreabouts are you?


Chicken will be great, is it in gravy or jelly? I live in Dorset.


----------



## muffingizmo

It's jelly Hun. I'm in Braintree. Not sure how to do the swapping, courier perhaps?


----------



## Suisui

muffingizmo said:


> It's jelly Hun. I'm in Braintree. Not sure how to do the swapping, courier perhaps?


messaged you


----------



## FeelTheBern

I'm new to this thread, can someone kindly explain to me what it is all about?


----------



## SophieBear

I have for swaps/share, 30 x 70g cans of Applaws (These are complimentary wet food /meals)

I'm open minded to try any other similar good wet foods people may have to swap/available to share as a trial.

The flavours I have are -
Mackerel with Sardine
Tuna Fillet
Tuna Fillet with Crab
Tuna Fillet with Prawn
Chicken with Cheese (These are very limited I only have 3 of these left compared to the other flavours!)

Let me know if anyone would be interested in trying some and what they may have that I could try  thank you ! X


----------



## SophieBear

Does anyone have any Animonda Carny i could try? Willing to pay.  Or i have Applaws Tins, (Which are a Complimentary food only though).


----------



## Lilylass

HiddenFaith said:


> Does anyone have any Animonda Carny i could try? Willing to pay.  Or i have Applaws Tins, (Which are a Complimentary food only though).


Recent post on previous page so they may still have some if you message 



Suisui said:


> I have Animonda Carney Kitten, Feringa and Granata Pet of mixed flavours in 200g cans
> Would like to try Mac, Om nom nom, Lily's Kitchen, Bozita or Grau (Non-beef/lamb please as my fussy little one absolutely refuses them)


----------



## minari

Does anyone order macs, ropocat, tundra and on nom nom from the happykittycompany and can spare a tin from each brand for my two girls to try? 
I have natures menu, lilys kitchen and bozita for swap if anyone's interested.


----------



## minari

Summ3rain said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to see if anybody has a small sachet of Fortiflora they could sell me to try, rather than having to buy a full box?


I can send you one if you still want it


----------



## Lilylass

minari said:


> Does anyone order macs, ropocat, tundra and on nom nom from the happykittycompany and can spare a tin from each brand for my two girls to try?
> 
> I have natures menu, lilys kitchen and bozita for swap if anyone's interested.


If you're wanting to try all 4 brands then you'd be able to get a trial pack - if you email Sam with what brands / flavours you're after, she should be able to sort that out for you as the trial packs come in 4s


----------



## Summ3rain

minari said:


> I can send you one if you still want it


Hey there, I ended up buying some a few months back, but thanks for the offer anyway!


----------



## urbantigers

minari said:


> Does anyone order macs, ropocat, tundra and on nom nom from the happykittycompany and can spare a tin from each brand for my two girls to try?
> I have natures menu, lilys kitchen and bozita for swap if anyone's interested.


I have all of those. I'm running short on ropocat and Om Nom Nom but I could send some macs and tundra if you still want them


----------



## minari

urbantigers said:


> I have all of those. I'm running short on ropocat and Om Nom Nom but I could send some macs and tundra if you still want them


Hi I've bought a trial pack from happykittycompany as advised by Lilylass, still waiting to receive them though. 
Thank you for the offer


----------



## urbantigers

Ok. Hope they go down well


----------



## muffingizmo

I have about 50 cans of bozita and smilla cat food (20 bozita, 30 smilla) in 400g cans. My kitties won't touch anything except animonda Carny. Anyone wants to swap? I'm in Essex (Braintree) x


----------



## CatiaS

Hi guys, new here.

I have a british shorthair kitten and tried to get her the best, so bought her Applaws Kitten Chicken (Dry). She doesn't like it, she spits it when she tries it so in an act of despair I bought Go-cat (which I know is not as nice) and she enjoyed it a lot. So right now I have loads of her previous Applaws food to give away and would love to try other brands of the similar quality to see if she likes them, since I am not happy in giving her Go-cat. Anyone interested? I'm in Central London everyday.


----------



## Zee90

Hi there, how big is the bag? I live in Essex, but could you post it if I pay for delivery?


----------



## CatiaS

Zee90 said:


> Hi there, how big is the bag? I live in Essex, but could you post it if I pay for delivery?


Hi there, I don't have it in a bag its in one of those big food boxes to keep it dry. it is 7.5Kg must be 6.5Kg by now. Could post it, yes.


----------



## muffingizmo

CatiaS said:


> Hi guys, new here.
> 
> I have a british shorthair kitten and tried to get her the best, so bought her Applaws Kitten Chicken (Dry). She doesn't like it, she spits it when she tries it so in an act of despair I bought Go-cat (which I know is not as nice) and she enjoyed it a lot. So right now I have loads of her previous Applaws food to give away and would love to try other brands of the similar quality to see if she likes them, since I am not happy in giving her Go-cat. Anyone interested? I'm in Central London everyday.


Sent you a message hun x


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi, wondering if anyone has any Animonda carny or Macs I could perhaps buy a couple of tins of? I don't have anything to share but i will get my two kittens in under two weeks. They are currently on whiskas so I intend on slowly transitioning them onto one of/both of these but would like to check they will eat it and it won't upset them first? 

Happy to pay.


----------



## Lilylass

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone has any Animonda carny or Macs I could perhaps buy a couple of tins of? I don't have anything to share but i will get my two kittens in under two weeks. They are currently on whiskas so I intend on slowly transitioning them onto one of/both of these but would like to check they will eat it and it won't upset them first?
> 
> Happy to pay.


OK I have .....

actually not a whole lot as need to do a HKC order in the NY 

Here goes:

GP (Granatapet) Salmon & Seafood (400g)
GP Redfish & Chicken (400g) 
Macs Chicken & Cranberry (400g) 
Almo Nature Veal (400g)
CFF (Catz Fine Foods) Chicken & Tuna (200g) - these also come in big cans which are cheaper if they like it
CFF Chicken & Shrimp (200g)

Happy to send some / all - unfortunately I would need something towards the cans (as well as postage) as I'm sad to say funds are stretched atm


----------



## Cattetons

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone has any Animonda carny or Macs I could perhaps buy a couple of tins of? I don't have anything to share but i will get my two kittens in under two weeks. They are currently on whiskas so I intend on slowly transitioning them onto one of/both of these but would like to check they will eat it and it won't upset them first?
> 
> Happy to pay.


Hi, I have some animonda that mine have decided they no longer like! 
I could send as many as I can fit in a small parcel free for 2.85 postage?


----------



## Lisa2701

Cattetons said:


> Hi, I have some animonda that mine have decided they no longer like!
> I could send as many as I can fit in a small parcel free for 2.85 postage?


Aw that would be absolutely amazing @Cattetons as I know animonda doesn't agree with some kitties.

Pm me your Paypal details and I'll send the postage over.


----------



## Cattetons

Lisa2701 said:


> Aw that would be absolutely amazing @Cattetons as I know animonda doesn't agree with some kitties.
> 
> Pm me your Paypal details and I'll send the postage over.


I can't pm as new on here...
Gem dot earp at Gmail dot com
Put your address in comments with payment so that is private at least!


----------



## Lisa2701

Cattetons said:


> I can't pm as new on here...
> Gem dot earp at Gmail dot com
> Put your address in comments with payment so that is private at least!


Thanks Hun. I've done that and put my address in the notes. Can't thank you enough x


----------



## Cattetons

Lisa2701 said:


> Thanks Hun. I've done that and put my address in the notes. Can't thank you enough x


No worries will post tomorrow, glad someone might get some use! if they don't like like it I can recommend nature's menu which mine are on now, bit pricier though, although I give a bit of dry to help with that! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa2701

Cattetons said:


> No worries will post tomorrow, glad someone might get some use! if they don't like like it I can recommend nature's menu which mine are on now, bit pricier though, although I give a bit of dry to help with that! Good luck!


Aw that's amazing huni thank you! It's good to be able to try them with different things and just make sure it agrees with them and they like it before you buy a lot of it so I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lisa2701

Cattetons said:


> No worries will post tomorrow, glad someone might get some use! if they don't like like it I can recommend nature's menu which mine are on now, bit pricier though, although I give a bit of dry to help with that! Good luck!


Just wanted to let you know those tins arrived this morning. I can't thank you enough. much appreciated.


----------



## Nutty15

Is anyone in the Northampton area? I generally give Nutmeg-rejected cat food to a local cat charity but I've currently got 5 tins of Miamor Pate Chicken flavour if anyone is interested in trying before I pass on.

Update: have now passed this on to our local rescue


----------



## bcats

I need to change my cats diet. She is extremely fussy so don't want to buy large packs. Catz Finefood Purrh Wet food pouches has been recommended. My cat prefers pouches which have no jelly in them . She won't touch pate and at the moment refuses any good quality tinned food. Has anyone out there got some of this they can sell me. I will of course pay postage. I will be most grateful if anyone out there in uk can help me out.


----------



## chillminx

@bcats, I am just about to order some Catz FineFood Purrr Kangaroo pouches from Zooplus and will be happy to send you one for your cat to try. 

Btw, the texture of the Kangaroo pouches is a soft moist pate (no jelly). The nearest I can liken it to is perhaps the texture of Natures Menu, or maybe the texture of some of the Whiskas pouches. But it is not a shredded texture like Felix AGAIL. I cut the Catz Finefood into pieces, some people prefer to mash it.


----------



## bcats

chillminx said:


> @bcats, I am just about to order some Catz FineFood Purrr Kangaroo pouches from Zooplus and will be happy to send you one for your cat to try.
> 
> Btw, the texture of the Kangaroo pouches is a soft moist pate (no jelly). The nearest I can liken it to is perhaps the texture of Natures Menu, or maybe the texture of some of the Whiskas pouches. But it is not a shredded texture like Felix AGAIL. I cut the Catz Finefood into pieces, some people prefer to mash it.





chillminx said:


> @bcats, I am just about to order some Catz FineFood Purrr Kangaroo pouches from Zooplus and will be happy to send you one for your cat to try.
> 
> Btw, the texture of the Kangaroo pouches is a soft moist pate (no jelly). The nearest I can liken it to is perhaps the texture of Natures Menu, or maybe the texture of some of the Whiskas pouches. But it is not a shredded texture like Felix AGAIL. I cut the Catz Finefood into pieces, some people prefer to mash it.


Thanks that will help me a lot. The texture looks right for her although she does prefer gravy or sauce .She is slightly undershot and has lost some front teeth no gum disease and the rest of her teeth are good. I think she has a problem with textures because she will eat a few mouthfuls of some food then walk away. She loves felix and Hilife but my vet has advised I change to Royal Canin sensitivity control pouches . I don't like royal canin so not happy about giving it to my girl. I am adding a little to hilife at the moment as advised but I like the look of Catz pouches. Is it possible send me a couple as madam has the habit of eating the first pouch then refusing any more. I will cover all your costs. Not sure how to Pm you which I will need to do with my details. Very grateful for your help.


----------



## chillminx

Actually Royal Canin Sensitivity wet food is very useful stuff. I used to feed it as one of his foods to my cat who has feline dermatitis. Then I discovered he is allergic to chicken so I had to stop. He used to love the stuff!  I still have a box of it in the store cupboard. Must have a look and see if it is still in date. 

To send a private message click on the envelope icon at the top right of your screen and start a 'conversation' with the person you wish to contact.


----------



## bcats

chillminx said:


> Actually Royal Canin Sensitivity wet food is very useful stuff. I used to feed it as one of his foods to my cat who has feline dermatitis. Then I discovered he is allergic to chicken so I had to stop. He used to love the stuff!  I still have a box of it in the store cupboard. Must have a look and see if it is still in date.
> 
> To send a private message click on the envelope icon at the top right of your screen and start a 'conversation' with the person you wish to contact.


Thanks. Found it. So far madam is eating the small amount of Sensitivity control I give her. Not mixing it with the other food just putting a small amount next to the Hilife so she gets used to the smell. I still would like to try her on the Catz. I'm a firm believer in a variety diet. I've been a cat owner for over 60 years and always given them a couple of different foods throughout the week. Let me know when you are ready to send. Thanks


----------



## William's Mum

Hello Foodies.

I am new to most of the brands here, and would like to try something for my 12 year old male. (Cat, just to be clear about that). 

He currently likes Felix, and will eat Royal Canin Sensitivity Control. I'd like to find one or two other brands that he might eat. I would prefer the cheaper end of the budget, as I already pay for arthritis meds, so want this to be sustainable.

I am happy to pay for individual tins/pouches. I am particularly interested in trying Lily's Kitchen, Bozita, Animonda - but really very open to ideas.

Thank you!


----------



## GingerNinja

William's Mum said:


> Hello Foodies.
> 
> I am new to most of the brands here, and would like to try something for my 12 year old male. (Cat, just to be clear about that).
> 
> He currently likes Felix, and will eat Royal Canin Sensitivity Control. I'd like to find one or two other brands that he might eat. I would prefer the cheaper end of the budget, as I already pay for arthritis meds, so want this to be sustainable.
> 
> I am happy to pay for individual tins/pouches. I am particularly interested in trying Lily's Kitchen, Bozita, Animonda - but really very open to ideas.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello 

I don't have any of the brands you mention but would happily send you some Miamor pate pouches and a little granatapet tin


----------



## xjade94

Hi guys!

After reading up on cat nutrition, I'm trying my best to get my cat Scottie off the Felix and onto food with more meat in it!

I'm currently feeding him Applaws dry and James Wellbeloved wet, with the occasional Applaws wet. I've already tried a few brands and he's a fussy little thing... We have a trial pack of Mac's and Om Nom Nom on the way but I'd like to have a good variety available so Scottie doesn't get bored of anything!

So if anyone has any high meat content wet food they can send, please drop me a message!


----------



## bcats

Hi everyone. I am hoping you can help me out. My cat is recovering from colitis. My vet has advised a change of diet which I have been finding extremely difficult to introduce as she is extremely fussy. Will eat nothing of good quality and unfortunately addicted to poor quality food. I have had some excellent advice from Chillminx who suggested I try my cat on Catz Finefood Purrrr Kangaroo. Poppy loves it so I am feeding only that for a few more weeks while her digestive system calms down. After that I am going to introduce some of the other options in the Purrrr to prevent her becoming bored with one recipe. I am hoping that one of you feed your furbabies on Catz Finefood Purrrr Pouches and could spare me a couple of pouches of each variety so I can see if madam likes it before I order the variety pack. I will cover all costs and I have a PayPal account so payment will be no problem. Your help will be most appreciated ☺☺


----------



## ribbon

Hi everyone

I've got 5 boxes each containing 12 pouches of Hills I/D chicken. Bagheera won't eat them anymore and he's no longer on a special diet anyway.

I'd love to exchange for anything at the more "junk food" end of the market, only pouches as food from tins doesn't get eaten. He loves miamor and gourmet but I'm open to suggestions or different foods to try.

EDIT: I also have 4 tins of Smilla fishpot, a tin of bozita beef and 4 tins of animonda integra. Happy to send any of them for postage.

Collection from Manchester as it's heavy! Although if anyone wants to arrange postage somehow we can work it out I'm sure.Just pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Guest

Hi peoples, I have loads of cans of vet concept reindeer which the miss finds too heavy/sickening
I would love to do a swap - good quality single proteins would be good - especially lighter meats/fish

What I would like to try ideally is tundra/macs/ropocat - chicken/poultry/white fish
Or anything good for sensitive cats of the same - chicken/turkey and white fish - she doesn't seem to respond well to the oily fish or heavy meats.

I have catz finefood kangaroo - could send one or two packets also for a swap to try something new!

I also have bits and bobs of other foods - a few felix good as it gets sachets if anyone is interested - fish selection, some sheba fine flakes salmon - I also have some whiskas sachets, and a tin of lily's catch of the day - I could chuck all of those in one

I also have 3 cans of animonda sensitive lamb and rice - I think she does better with lighter meats - poultry and white fish

I have loads of treats - which I will happily chuck in as I will not be needing them for this cat!

I ALSO have a lot of dried food which I won't judge you for wanting - hills oral care, some royal canin which is in a zip lock bag rather then it's own and Iams.

Would love to do swaps :] I live in London

(I also have a 20L bag of catsan litter! which I would be really happy to swap for worlds best cat litter.. I have used less then a quarter of it, if no swap available - I will give it to my local shelter or to someone here that is in need and willing to pick up)


----------



## bcats

Hi. I have four 400gr tins of Catz Finefood Purrr Pork. My cat prefers the pouches.
I am willing to sell individually plus carriage.
Also 1x85gr pouch Catz Finefood Purrr Fish.
I can accept payment through PayPal. Please PM anyone who is interested.


----------



## Smuge

Great discounts on pet food in b&m today.

So like a perfectly 'normal' person I bought 10 boxes


----------



## Kijiji

Looking for a sample of the Hills Kidney dry food - just got a rescue kitty from Crete who is currently on the Royal Canin but the first ingredient is maize - eek!!  so would like to switch him to Hills or something better, but don't want to drop £££ on something he may not eat.


----------



## Forester

Kijiji said:


> Looking for a sample of the Hills Kidney dry food - just got a rescue kitty from Crete who is currently on the Royal Canin but the first ingredient is maize - eek!!  so would like to switch him to Hills or something better, but don't want to drop £££ on something he may not eat.


Dry food is the worst possible choice for a cat with ckd. Cats just don't drink enough water when on a dry diet ( they don't have an adequate thirst drive ) so end up dehydrated putting more strain on their kidneys.

Have a good read on this site. It is the go to reference regarding kidney disease in cats .http://felinecrf.org/

You will probably find that Hills renal food is no better than the RC. Hills is not a good brand, despite being pushed by many vets. It contains a lot of biologically inappropriate ingredients.

Good luck with your kitty. CKD is a horrible disease.


----------



## Kijiji

Forester said:


> Dry food is the worst possible choice for a cat with ckd. Cats just don't drink enough water when on a dry diet ( they don't have an adequate thirst drive ) so end up dehydrated putting more strain on their kidneys.
> 
> Have a good read on this site. It is the go to reference regarding kidney disease in cats
> 
> You will probably find that Hills renal food is no better than the RC. Hills is not a good brand, despite being pushed by many vets. It contains a lot of biologically inappropriate ingredients.
> 
> Good luck with your kitty. CKD is a horrible disease.


Thank-you for the info Forester. Fortunately my boy drinks a lot of water and after complete renal failure, the Royal Canin did save his life (he had complete renal failure, but after being on the Royal Canin Renal eight weeks, his kidney blood tests came back normal.

The vet in Crete said she believes he had renal failure due to illness and dehydration (he was a stray in Crete in 40C + weather and no water anywhere). After eight weeks of treatment, his bloods have come back normal now and she said she believes the kidney failure was likely due to his desperate ongoing life as a stray.

She has told me to keep him on renal food another couple of months and then gradually switch him to a food for neutered cats BUT I am so dismayed with the ingredients of most foods. Thanks to your link I read up on the different foods and have ordered some Happy Cat Kidney food - its ingredients are much better than either Hills or Royal Canin - hopefully he'll eat it.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## RJandTC

Hi all

I'm new here. We adopted a 7 month old kitten last weekend - my first cat so I'm still finding my way.

I've been looking at the excellent thread about Zooplus wet food brands, and hoping to try Coco on some highter quality brands (it's been Whiskas and Felix so far... I didn't know any better!).

Obviously it would be great to try a few one offs first before ordering tonnes of the stuff - I'd be happy to cover the cost of the product and postage.

I was looking at:

Animonda Carny Kitten (200g or 100g tins)
Feringa Menu Kitten (200g or 100g tins)
Miamor Ragout Royal Kitten in Jelly (100g pouches)

Thanks


----------



## Nutty15

I don't have any of these to offer as my cat is past the kitten stage, but just for reference. I don't know if you are aware but Zooplus are very good about refunding you if you buy something & your cat doesn't like it. You just fill out an online 'return' form and they generally refund you and suggest you donate the rest of the pack to a rescue/charitable cause. This is a great help when you are in that stage of getting to know what your kitten likes. Their return policy, coupled with the online customer reviews, I found to be a great combination and there were therefore very few instances where I had to request a refund due to my cat not liking a food.

For future reference, I can vouch for the Miamor Ragout Royale Adult version in jelly, which I think is the most similar to a Whiskers or Felix; Animonda for Neutered cats and Yarrah Organic trays are also great 'meatier'/pate types.

Best of luck with your search


----------



## RJandTC

Nutty15 said:


> I don't have any of these to offer as my cat is past the kitten stage, but just for reference. I don't know if you are aware but Zooplus are very good about refunding you if you buy something & your cat doesn't like it. You just fill out an online 'return' form and they generally refund you and suggest you donate the rest of the pack to a rescue/charitable cause. This is a great help when you are in that stage of getting to know what your kitten likes. Their return policy, coupled with the online customer reviews, I found to be a great combination and there were therefore very few instances where I had to request a refund due to my cat not liking a food.
> 
> For future reference, I can vouch for the Miamor Ragout Royale Adult version in jelly, which I think is the most similar to a Whiskers or Felix; Animonda for Neutered cats and Yarrah Organic trays are also great 'meatier'/pate types.
> 
> Best of luck with your search


Thanks Nutty, that's really helpful and an amazing refund policy by Zooplus!

Excuse my ignorance - specialty food for neutered cats, does that mean male neutered? Coco is (female) spayed, once she's 1+ can she eat any adult cat food?


----------



## Nutty15

In theory it would mean both neutered male & female cats, but I don't buy it specifically for this, although Nutmeg is spayed. I think some of these 'speciality' foods are just a marketing ploy, though I think they claim to have less calories and/or fat to compensate for less activity. However, I simply purchase it because it is good quality food & that Nutmeg seems to really enjoy - it is quite a moist pate food unlike some of the more dense types, which she didn't take to. I was not so keen on feeding the other Animonda 'adult' version as it contained vegetables/pork which I try to avoid, hence I tried the 'neutered' version which she seemed to like.

I believe that some members believe that even 'kitten' foods aren't absolutely necessary and that a good quality adult food will provide the right calories anyway, but there's probably more about this in other threads. As long as you feed a lot of small (for tiny tums) but very regular meals, as much as the kitten can eat, it will give it the correct energy to grow; with wet food they tend to eat what they need. so it's just a case of making sure you are feeding them enough. You would normally switch to 'adult' food at 1yr which you probably already know.

Hope that helps clarify


----------



## Clairabella

MollyMilo said:


> What an excellent idea Egyptianreggae


I know this thread was started years ago but what a fab idea


----------



## Clairabella

Nutty15 said:


> I don't have any of these to offer as my cat is past the kitten stage, but just for reference. I don't know if you are aware but Zooplus are very good about refunding you if you buy something & your cat doesn't like it. You just fill out an online 'return' form and they generally refund you and suggest you donate the rest of the pack to a rescue/charitable cause. This is a great help when you are in that stage of getting to know what your kitten likes. Their return policy, coupled with the online customer reviews, I found to be a great combination and there were therefore very few instances where I had to request a refund due to my cat not liking a food.
> 
> For future reference, I can vouch for the Miamor Ragout Royale Adult version in jelly, which I think is the most similar to a Whiskers or Felix; Animonda for Neutered cats and Yarrah Organic trays are also great 'meatier'/pate types.
> 
> Best of luck with your search


I love this forum, although still navigating my way around it lol. There's so much good advice on here from other members. It's fab


----------



## Guest

I have about 12 cans of goat from vet concept that my cats won’t touch - if anyone would like to try it as a novel protien
I also have some cans of kangaroo from vet concept, it gives Saffi a runny tummy, and I am trying not to feed Mojo anything she doesn’t tolerate, so if anyone want’s to try that too you would be welcome. Happy to do swaps, happy to sell it to you, or if you struggle, I would be happy to give it to a cat in need free too, just pay for postage.

I also have LOADS of Bozita elk cartons! I was trying to feed that to Mojo, but it was a mistake, as Saffi can’t have it, and she liked the smell of it, and it became complicated. So I am not going to bother with it. If anyone would like to try some. Again, would love to do swaps but also happy to just send them on if you have nothing to swap it with


----------



## Ouicestmoi

Hi everyone 

I have 7 small cans of Hills ID (Best Before 05/19) that Gabi didn't like at all.

There's some things I'd like for her to try like Bozita, Almo Nature, Miamor etc.. 
I also have a new toy _to donate_ - a mouse with Valerian - that she is scared of :Hilarious (it's still in the package)
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...MI79u5xoa62AIVRJ4bCh2U3Q-DEAYYASABEgKYTvD_BwE

X


----------



## TwoStrings

I have 11 x 200g tins of Catz Finefood Purrr Kangaroo which I can't use because it massively disagrees with Kubo! I'd love to swap it for another single protein food suitable for an exclusion diet as that was its intended purpose (Ropocat venison for example), or if anyone just wants to buy it at a reasonable price I'm open to offers! It seems to no longer be available on Zooplus so if you want to snap these last few up just let me know.


----------



## SbanR

TwoStrings said:


> I have 11 x 200g tins of Catz Finefood Purrr Kangaroo which I can't use because it massively disagrees with Kubo! I'd love to swap it for another single protein food suitable for an exclusion diet as that was its intended purpose (Ropocat venison for example), or if anyone just wants to buy it at a reasonable price I'm open to offers! It seems to no longer be available on Zooplus so if you want to snap these last few up just let me know.


Try a PM to @Helen Urie


----------



## TwoStrings

Great, thanks @SbanR!


----------



## Forester

Does anyone have any Catz Finefood Purr pork which they are willing to part with? Willing to pay for food and postage. Sorry I don't have anything available as a swap as Dylan can only eat pork and is currently exclusively raw fed. I've given all my old supplies away.


----------



## Vantuuz

Would like an advice please.

We have tried different foods over the time (dry, then raw, then wet - a real rollercoaster) and did settle on Animonda Carny wet for my girl for a while. Then she refused it and was on Butchers Classic (I know, not the best food, but at least without sugars).
Once she got pregnant she switched back to Animonda and made me proud - smart girl..

BUT now after kittens arrived she has decided to not eat Animonda again, just licks gravy off Butchers. As she really needs to eat a lot, she is hand feed with boiled chicken. I am sure she is not eating enough (I loved when she was pregnant as she wolfed in all I put on a plate! now she is back to super-fussy). She stands over her full bowls and meows.. 

I had at home Royal Canin Instinctive wet, I tried that and she actually eats! I know, not good food, but I need her to eat so am happy with whatever she chooses at the moment. It just looks like it is supplementary food so she won't get all nutrients needed.. I have full cupboard with Animonda, have Thrive dry food but there is no point as she is eating neither..

I am not sure if she won't have a bad tum if I will switch over to RC, this is the last thing I need at the moment.

Any advice?


----------



## SbanR

Perhaps she's just bored with only having A. Carney. Try getting her a few trial packs of different brands from ZP.
A trick I was told is get gourmet pate ocean fish. I would put a few blobs on the food you want her to eat. See if that will encourage her. I usually have to garnish Jessie's food with a little gourmet petit to get her started (have loads of it left over from my previous cat)


----------



## Vantuuz

I had some "leftover" trial pouches with Feringa and Finefood. She doesn't fancy them.
She seems keen that Royal Canin


----------



## Summercat

https://www.aatu.co.uk/cat

@Vantuuz

I am going to try that brand with my guy, on order so cannot comment in regards to taste but looks interesting.
I am a little leery about the veg, fruit and spices :Bookworm but I like the quail and pheasant which of course are less than the chicken....
It does seem many wet pouches contain herbs and or berries, not sure they help a cat though.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> https://www.aatu.co.uk/cat
> 
> @Vantuuz
> 
> I am going to try that brand with my guy, on order so cannot comment in regards to taste but looks interesting.
> I am a little leery about the veg, fruit and spices :Bookworm but I like the quail and pheasant which of course are less than the chicken....
> It does seem many wet pouches contain herbs and or berries, not sure they help a cat though.


Being cynical, I suspect its there as fillers n also to make it appealing to owners. After all, haven't we had it drummed into us that we need 5 portions of fruit n veg each day


----------



## Vantuuz

@Summercat Thanks for the link, I will take a look.
However not very keen on switching over foods in a nursing queen. Just that princess doesn't eat what she is supposed to..
She is on that RC wet for two days now, no bad tum. So looks like will carry on and hope that soon she will eat some proper food as well..


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Yes, probably! I avoid food with the very obvious looking stew type formations, with carrots, peas etc. I am sure those are for humans to think are good.
Lots seem to have berries or herbs though but more ground into the mix and not as obvious but listed on the pack.
I have seen aloe, mangos, pineapple etc as ingredients as well:Bookworm


----------



## ribbon

Sorted out my cat food supplies today and I have so many different types, most of which Bagheera can't eat or won't touch! Things I know I have:

Smilla 400g cans, "fish pot" I think
Cat fine foods Kangaroo 200g cans
Animonda von Feinstein neutered cat turkey and tomato 100g trays
Felix AGAIL sachets
Bozita sensitive tetrapaks
Ropocat gold rabbit 400g cans
1 sachet Hermanns organic goose (with yogurt and courgette I think??)

If anyone wants anything to try just let me know either on this thread or by PM. Happy to send small amounts for trial just for postage cost or pick up in Manchester if people happen to live round here. It's just wasted in my cupboard! I'll check again tomorrow as I'm sure I've forgotten something.


----------



## Vantuuz

*Thrive® ProTaste Chicken Food Topper for Cats - 170g*

I have this at home, we tried few times - doesn't work on my cats. I know it works like a treat to others so am happy to send to someone that could use it up.
You would need to cover postage only. PM if interested


----------



## Whompingwillow

Does anyone in or near london want a few boxes of natural instinct venison? For swaps, or to buy for much less then I paid


----------



## luckyme

Does anyone have any Tundra or Macs i can pinch as a sample for my two fussies? 

happy to pay just want to sample before spending out on postage for a bulk buy


----------



## TwoStrings

Hi @luckyme! I have some 400g tins of Mac's turkey and lamb that my boy can't eat if you'd like to try it? Happy to post you one if you like!


----------



## luckyme

I can't seem to work out how to send you a PM!


----------



## luckyme

TwoStrings said:


> Hi @luckyme! I have some 400g tins of Mac's turkey and lamb that my boy can't eat if you'd like to try it? Happy to post you one if you like!


I can't seem to send you a PM  would you send me one and I'll reply to that with my details  happy to pay postage and any extra


----------



## bcats

You can purchase individual tins from The Happy Kitty Company. They have sample packs but will if contacted make up a pack of your choice. I found this very useful for a fussy cat


----------



## luckyme

Brilliant thank you I will get in touch once we've sampled the other brands I just purchased from Zooplus  hoping to get them on a few different wet foods to try and wean them off Thrive 24/7... mummy is very poor after this recent trip to the vets


----------



## victry77

I have 12 100g cans of Lily's Kitchen Tasty Turkey Dinner. However, they expire on the 21st May. If anyone would like to take any, please PM me. I am only looking to cover P&P.

Thanks


----------



## victry77

- 11 x 100g cans of Lily's Kitchen Tasty Turkey Dinner. However, they expire on the 21st May. 
- 4 x 100g tins Grau in Turkey & Lamb (expires Sep 2018)
- 4 x 100g tins GranataPet in Beef & Rabbit
- 4 x Miamor 85g Pouches in Turkey & Duck (expires Nov 2019)

If anyone would like to take any, please PM me. I am only looking to cover P&P.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Would anyone like some natural instinct venison tubs free? You’d have to either live in london or be willing to travel xx


----------



## Charity

I have the following to either swop or give away if receiver could cover P&P. Happy to send few sample tins

17 x 85g tins Salmon Alpha Spirit
16 x 85g tins Turkey Alpha Spirit

6 x 200g tins Turkey Tundra
4 x 200g tins Chicken Tundra

6 x Chicken Granatapet Symphonie
5 x Prawns and Turkey Granatapet Symphonie

If swopping would like

Cheshire Cats Garden pouches
Canagan tins
Hi Life Chicken pouches
Meowing Heads tins
Encore (any)

Please PM me if interested


----------



## AsiaMitKatzchen

victry77 said:


> - 11 x 100g cans of Lily's Kitchen Tasty Turkey Dinner. However, they expire on the 21st May.
> - 4 x 100g tins Grau in Turkey & Lamb (expires Sep 2018)
> - 4 x 100g tins GranataPet in Beef & Rabbit
> - 4 x Miamor 85g Pouches in Turkey & Duck (expires Nov 2019)
> 
> If anyone would like to take any, please PM me. I am only looking to cover P&P.


My two little trouble makers would like to try Granata Pet and Grau if you still have them?


----------



## Charity

Would anyone like 10 tins of Thrive Chicken and Vegetables, neither of mine will eat it, don't think they like peas?  PM if interested


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Would anyone like 10 tins of Thrive Chicken and Vegetables, neither of mine will eat it, don't think they like peas?  PM if interested


I would love it for mojo. Will message properly later as I'm multi tasking too much currently. But mojo would be so pleased with that if no one has claimed it yet! Xx


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I would love it for mojo. Will message properly later as I'm multi tasking too much currently. But mojo would be so pleased with that if no one has claimed it yet! Xx


Its all yours, can't wait, I am overflowing with unwanted cat food


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Its all yours, can't wait, I am overflowing with unwanted cat food


Set up a stall on a car boot sale


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Set up a stall on a car boot sale


It'll be going to my local rescue soon if no one wants it


----------



## Aprilcandles

Whompingwillow said:


> Would anyone like some natural instinct venison tubs free? You'd have to either live in london or be willing to travel xx


Hi Wompingwillow, do you still have these? I'm in London


----------



## Whompingwillow

Aprilcandles said:


> Hi Wompingwillow, do you still have these? I'm in London


Yes I will be happy to make some room in my freezer. You can message me or tell me here where abouts you are based


----------



## Aprilcandles

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes I will be happy to make some room in my freezer. You can message me or tell me here where abouts you are based


Amazing, thank you! I can't seem to message you (I'm either being a dumdum or am still too new to send private messages) but I'm in SE1. Can you message me?


----------



## Forester

Aprilcandles said:


> Amazing, thank you! I can't seem to message you (I'm either being a dumdum or am still too new to send private messages) but I'm in SE1. Can you message me?


I think that you need to have made 25 posts before being able to either send or receive PM's. Why not go into one of the photo threads and comment on how gorgeous some of the photos are ?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Forester said:


> I think that you need to have made 25 posts before being able to either send or receive PM's. Why not go into one of the photo threads and comment on how gorgeous some of the photos are ?


I private messaged


----------



## Forester

Whompingwillow said:


> I private messaged


Was it received? Maybe rules have changed, it's a long time since I read them .


----------



## Whompingwillow

Forester said:


> Was it received? Maybe rules have changed, it's a long time since I read them .


I am not sure actually.. it sent! Lol


----------



## Aprilcandles

Whompingwillow said:


> I am not sure actually.. it sent! Lol


Received!


----------



## Minuscule

ribbon said:


> Sorted out my cat food supplies today and I have so many different types, most of which Bagheera can't eat or won't touch! Things I know I have:
> 
> Smilla 400g cans, "fish pot" I think
> Cat fine foods Kangaroo 200g cans
> Animonda von Feinstein neutered cat turkey and tomato 100g trays
> Felix AGAIL sachets
> Bozita sensitive tetrapaks
> Ropocat gold rabbit 400g cans
> 1 sachet Hermanns organic goose (with yogurt and courgette I think??)
> 
> If anyone wants anything to try just let me know either on this thread or by PM. Happy to send small amounts for trial just for postage cost or pick up in Manchester if people happen to live round here. It's just wasted in my cupboard! I'll check again tomorrow as I'm sure I've forgotten something.


Hey,
Do you still have the animonda vom Feinstein and the catz fine food? Looking for new food to try with my unwell cat. I have tried the AVF turkey and cheese, he is not too excited about it so perhaps the tomato one would be good to try.
Thanks


----------



## KoolK

Hi 
Does anyone have any samples of the below please for me to try out:

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/animonda/trays/523945


----------



## KoolK

Hi
Does anyone have any of the 200g Mac's tins for me to try out?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Cully

I've just got Misty off dry complete and she has started to eat better after being a poor eater for 2 years, so really happy. At the moment she is on Felix and Gourmet and I am keen to get her eating better quality food with more good protein.
Problem is there is such a lot to choose from and I dont want to waste money by buying lots of different brands to try which may well end up being rejected by her (she can been a real fusspot).
So does anyone have samples of wet food with a decent percentage of good protein in that I could possibly try? ANY will be welcome, although I am particularly interested in trying Bozita, Miamor,Smila, MAC,s, Natures Menu etc. You know more about the good stuff than I do so anything will be a better prospect than what she is having now.
I'm open to whatever arrangement you want to suggest. Many thanks


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

Hi I'm trying for the umpteenth time to get my cat off dry food. She is SO fussy! Does anyonr have Grau Chicke. Bozita pate or Macs going spare? I eant to try befite 8 buy loads.


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

Sorry for typos ☹


----------



## Cully

Carroll-Ellen said:


> Sorry for typos ☹


What does she eat apart from dry?


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

Cully said:


> What does she eat apart from dry?


I've tried all the supermarket brands which she won't eat. She likes the cheap stuff from Lidl and Aldi. She won't eat Natures Menu or Applaws.


----------



## chillminx

If she will eat Lidl and Aldi's own makes of wet food that is a good place to start. Supermarket own makes are not always "bad" foods, many are quite similar in content to named brands such as Felix, Gourmet or Whiskas etc. Some may be better in content than Felix etc. 

Once you have got her eating a 100% wet food diet and have no more dry food in the house you can relax a little and after a few months slowly start introducing some better quality wet foods, one at a time and no more than a teaspoonful a time, on a separate dish next to her normal wet food. Keep replacing the spoonful of the new food for a few days to see if she will take it . If she doesn't then leave it and try another new food, similar procedure.

Hopefully by going slowly and patiently you might eventually get her to accept some better foods. But at the end of the day it is never worth turning meal times with a cat into a battle ground. Some cats are very stubborn when it comes to food. I have 4 cats who enjoy their good quality wet food and one cat who stubbornly refuses to eat anything but cheap food. If she can't have the wet food she likes, she will eat nothing, and of course I'm not going to allow her to go hungry, particularly as she is already a slim cat. What I do is to hide half a dozen chopped pieces of home cooked chicken or turkey in her cat food once a day, well mixed in, and she accepts this. So she is getting more protein that way. 

You may find your cat will eat some home cooked meat now and then, even some super fresh raw minced meat perhaps.


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

chillminx said:


> If she will eat Lidl and Aldi's own makes of wet food that is a good place to start. Supermarket own makes are not always "bad" foods, many are quite similar in content to named brands such as Felix, Gourmet or Whiskas etc. Some may be better in content than Felix etc.
> 
> Once you have got her eating a 100% wet food diet and have no more dry food in the house you can relax a little and after a few months slowly start introducing some better quality wet foods, one at a time and no more than a teaspoonful a time, on a separate dish next to her normal wet food. Keep replacing the spoonful of the new food for a few days to see if she will take it . If she doesn't then leave it and try another new food, similar procedure.
> 
> Hopefully by going slowly and patiently you might eventually get her to accept some better foods. But at the end of the day it is never worth turning meal times with a cat into a battle ground. Some cats are very stubborn when it comes to food. I have 4 cats who enjoy their good quality wet food and one cat who stubbornly refuses to eat anything but cheap food. If she can't have the wet food she likes, she will eat nothing, and of course I'm not going to allow her to go hungry, particularly as she is already a slim cat. What I do is to hide half a dozen chopped pieces of home cooked chicken or turkey in her cat food once a day, well mixed in, and she accepts this. So she is getting more protein that way.
> 
> You may find your cat will eat some home cooked meat now and then, even some super fresh raw minced meat perhaps.


That sounds like good advice. I'll give it a go. I know my vet will put pressure on me to switch to a totally dry diet but I'm not keen. My old cat developed diabetes and died of kidney failure. I blame the food. Hills science plan.

As I've never fed my cat a totally wet diet, how much would you feed a day? At the moment she's having 25g of good wuality dry (canagan) and a sachet of wet. She's about 4kg.


----------



## SbanR

Aldi and Lidl also do trays of pate food so you can try introducing her to that texture. Aldi Turkey pate is sugar and grain free, so a "good" food. Lidl also has one similar but I can't remember which flavour.

My Jessie is indoor/outdoor and weighs 4.22K. She has about 200gms of pate food a day


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

Hi pastor advice thank you for your advice. I'll certainly I'll certain I'llI'll certain


SbanR said:


> Aldi and Lidl also do trays of pate food so you can try introducing her to that texture. Aldi Turkey pate is sugar and grain free, so a "good" food. Lidl also has one similar but I can't remember which flavour.
> 
> My Jessie is indoor/outdoor and weighs 4.22K. She has about 200gms of pate food a day


Thank you for replying to my post. I shop at Aldi and Lidl so I will definitely give those pates a go. Lottie is so fickle I tried for 7 years to get her off dry food but I'll keep going!


----------



## SbanR

Carroll-Ellen said:


> Hi pastor advice thank you for your advice. I'll certainly I'll certain I'llI'll certain
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post. I shop at Aldi and Lidl so I will definitely give those pates a go. Lottie is so fickle I tried for 7 years to get her off dry food but I'll keep going!


As CM says, the main thing is to get off the dry. If she refuses the pate food (only limited range of flavours) but will eat the jelly and gravy foods, that's fine.


----------



## Carroll-Ellen

SbanR said:


> As CM says, the main thing is to get off the dry. If she refuses the pate food (only limited range of flavours) but will eat the jelly and gravy foods, that's fine.


Thank you cm. Getting her off dry will be the challenge!


----------



## chillminx

Carroll-Ellen said:


> Thank you cm. Getting her off dry will be the challenge!


Best to do it very slowly.

Grind up some of the dry food in a new pepper grinder, and sprinkle it on top of her wet food. Hopefully you should be able to gradually reduce the amount of dry you sprinkle on top as the weeks go by. Soon you may be able to switch from dry kibble to using Thrive pure protein freeze dried treats crumbled on top of her wet food. [email protected] Home sells them, as does Zooplus (cheaper).


----------



## BethanyKate

My little ones have decided that Miamor Ragout Royal Kitten in Jelly (Poultry and Beef) is the devil's work and only the jelly is edible.

Anyone interested in a food swap? We are based near Manchester but I'm open to a postal arrangement too.


----------



## Amberzum

I have 5 tetra packs of chicken and 5 of rabbit flavour Bozita in gravy. Apparently it is disgusting and Zelda cannot even bear to lick the gravy but I'm sure someone else might enjoy it

I would like some other brands in gravy or pate style food to try. I'm open to a pick n mix, I'm trying to vary her diet after finally weaning her off of bloody Whiskas kitten food. She's nearly 2!

I'm in Leeds but am happy to post if you'd cover postage costs or if we're swapping a like for like amount (it will be a heavy parcel!)


----------



## BethanyKate

We also have cattessy cat milk and two royal canin kitten sachets that will NOT be tolerated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have loads of Bozita tetrapaks of reindeer, rabbit and beef. Oscar just won't eat them now. I thought being the most similar to Whiskas/Felix in gravy he would but he's older and set in his ways, long instilled in him before we adopted him. He lulled me into a false sense of security (ha!) so I ordered a stack of each. Sadly I'm not very local to anywhere (live on the South Coast) but I'm happy to parcel up and courier them to you for the cost of the courier - I think Hermes are reasonably priced (about £10 for 10kg I believe). If nobody wants them, I'll take them to the shelter.


----------



## BethanyKate

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have loads of Bozita tetrapaks of reindeer, rabbit and beef. Oscar just won't eat them now. I thought being the most similar to Whiskas/Felix in gravy he would but he's older and set in his ways, long instilled in him before we adopted him. He lulled me into a false sense of security (ha!) so I ordered a stack of each. Sadly I'm not very local to anywhere (live on the South Coast) but I'm happy to parcel up and courier them to you for the cost of the courier - I think Hermes are reasonably priced (about £10 for 10kg I believe). If nobody wants them, I'll take them to the shelter.


Ours are big Bozita fans and I was wanting to try them with the reindeer flavour if you still have some. We actually have a load of Felix ours won't eat. I buy it for the local shelters but they've hit their storage capacity if you wanted to swap?


----------



## peacebabe

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have loads of Bozita tetrapaks of reindeer, rabbit and beef. Oscar just won't eat them now. I thought being the most similar to Whiskas/Felix in gravy he would but he's older and set in his ways, long instilled in him before we adopted him. He lulled me into a false sense of security (ha!) so I ordered a stack of each. Sadly I'm not very local to anywhere (live on the South Coast) but I'm happy to parcel up and courier them to you for the cost of the courier - I think Hermes are reasonably priced (about £10 for 10kg I believe). If nobody wants them, I'll take them to the shelter.


I'll have these please x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @BethanyKate yes, you are welcome to the Bozita reindeer, how many would you like? Once I know, I can parcel them up and figure the postage. Don't worry about the Felix, he's picky even about that at the moment *rolls eyes*

@peacebabe you are welcome to whatever Bethany doesn't want  as above I can parcel it up and figure out the courier costs.

I'll let you both know, prob not until Thursday though as I'm at work. Once I know I'll message you and you can send me the pennies to cover postage, then I'll post them. Hope that's ok


----------



## peacebabe

That's great, thank you x


----------



## BethanyKate

How many reindeer bozita do you have?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @BethanyKate i will check Thursday and let you know - sorry just a touch crazy at work at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rightio I've checked what I have and is as follows (all tetrapaks):

Reindeer x 12
Beef x9
Rabbit x 11

@BethanyKate you have first refusal on the reindeer, @peacebabe let me know what you'd like. Obviously the courier/postage costs will depend on how many you'd like.

Let me know  at least someone will eat it...


----------



## BethanyKate

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rightio I've checked what I have and is as follows (all tetrapaks):
> 
> Reindeer x 12
> Beef x9
> Rabbit x 11
> 
> @BethanyKate you have first refusal on the reindeer, @peacebabe let me know what you'd like. Obviously the courier/postage costs will depend on how many you'd like.
> 
> Let me know  at least someone will eat it...


I'm happy to take 6 if @peacebabe is also interested in trying some reindeer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that 6 will take it over the 2kg for Royal Mail (IIRC I sent 5 to someone and it just snuck under the 2kg for £2.95), that means it would £7.19 for dpdlocal (cheapest option Royal Mail is ridiculous, about £15!). Let me know what you think @BethanyKate  thanks.


----------



## BethanyKate

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that 6 will take it over the 2kg for Royal Mail (IIRC I sent 5 to someone and it just snuck under the 2kg for £2.95), that means it would £7.19 for dpdlocal (cheapest option Royal Mail is ridiculous, about £15!). Let me know what you think @BethanyKate  thanks.


 That's fine. Still works out cheaper than me doing a minimum spend at Zooplus (also OH is less likely to murder me as kitty cupboard is currently a feline doomsday prep hoard). I'm happy to take all the reindeer if @peacebabe doesn't want that flavour).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent, I shall send you all the reindeer @BethanyKate (if you send me a PM, I will send you the PayPal details and then I can parcel it up and get it off to you).

@peacebabe are you happy to have all the remaining (so 9 x beef and 11 x rabbit)? If so, let me know and I will box up and weigh it and tell you the dpdlocal price, probably similar to be fair.

I think it's only fair to share it between the two of you - hope that's OK


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Taking the parcel to drop off shortly @BethanyKate 

@peacebabe if you would like the other 20 bozita tetrapacks, as above, it's £8 to cover the courier and my getting to the place to drop off (£7.19 is the courier). Send me a direct message if you would like them then you can PayPal me and I'll post. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@peacebabe you've not been online in a while, shall I assume you don't want the Bozita? It's fine if you don't, just let me know so I can offer it to someone else. If you do still want it, please get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @peacebabe you've not been online since 12th November, so I shall assume you don't want the Bozita as it's over two weeks now and I'm keen to clear my utility  of course if you see this and do want them, just shout.

So, as above, I have 9 tetrapacks of Bozita beef and 11 tetrapacks of Bozita rabbit. Yours for the cost of the courier, which is £8 with dpdlocal (£7.19 courier, the other 81p covers my cost to drive to the drop-off shop). Surely *someone* must want 20 Bozita tetrapacks for only £8?


----------



## BethanyKate

I can take the rest if no one else is interested.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent thanks @BethanyKate  sorry it means two lots of courier charges for you, I could have done it all in one go. I have it boxed, just need to order the delivery etc., if you could just do exactly the same as last time (but just the £7.19 to cover the courier please) and PayPal husband, I'll get it dropped off later in the week. Thank you, I'm glad it's got a good home


----------



## BethanyKate

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent thanks @BethanyKate  sorry it means two lots of courier charges for you, I could have done it all in one go. I have it boxed, just need to order the delivery etc., if you could just do exactly the same as last time (but just the £7.19 to cover the courier please) and PayPal husband, I'll get it dropped off later in the week. Thank you, I'm glad it's got a good home


It's fine. I didn't have the room at the time as other half hasn't done this month's cat shelter run. Pennies sent.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, I will book it later and hopefully get there tomorrow or Thursday  Thank you to your cats for eating the good stuff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@BethanyKate I took it to the drop-off today, son fingers crossed it might be with you on Friday  Thanks again for taking it off my hands.


----------



## haris younas

Useful tips for your cat nutrition


----------



## BethanyKate

Thank you very much. No worries, bozita goes down very well in this household. Even if they like to eat all the gravy/jelly before touching the meat


----------



## luckyme

Hello I’m looking to try my boys with a few different brands of wet food, does anyone have anything they would be willing to post (I am happy to cover postage) as I don’t have anything to swap! I’m looking to try them on Smila if anyone happens to have a few spare tins, otherwise open to trying anything else....


----------



## dotcodotuk

Anyone with some spare cans of Catz, GranataPet or Mac's that they want rid of? Or anyone who wants to split an order of the Mac's and lives somewhere in or around Berkshire?


----------



## BethanyKate

Hi @luckyme

Are you still wanting to try some smilla? If so how many tins? I can probably send you some from our hoard.


----------



## Kalepunx

Looking to try any senior foods!


----------



## luckyme

BethanyKate said:


> Hi @luckyme
> 
> Are you still wanting to try some smilla? If so how many tins? I can probably send you some from our hoard.


Sorry I have only just seen this message!! If you wouldn't mind sending a few tins (happy to pay for postage and the tins) or I do have Macs I could send it you wanted to try that?


----------



## BethanyKate

@luckyme No worries. My partner just reminded me that these are smilla for kittens 
200g Kitten with Chicken and 200g Kitten with Veal


----------



## Kalepunx

Name: Kalepunx (Kale) 

Cats: Saffi 

I have: 
Animonda Carny- Mixed meat & Beef turkey & rabbit 

I would like: 
Anything, new cat trying as much as we can!


----------



## bcats

Have you tried contacting some pet food companies. They sometimes send samples. Lilys kitchen are very helpful they sent me two today. I have a cat who is very finicky. Very difficult to feed. She will eat the first small portion with relish then no like. I buy some from Zooplus UK. They give refunds on food not suitable. Most of the time they don't ask you to return the food just give to an animal charity. Problem is they dont accept orders under £15. No charge for carriage over £29. It has worked for me in the past. I have just been given a refund for kattovit sensitive which my girl won't eat. I'm sure you know that you have to be very careful changing a cat to a new food. It can take a week of gradually introducing a new food otherwise you can get digestive problems. Let me know the food you gave tried. I do have stock in my garage that you mightvbe interested in. About to go to a charity . If you pay postage will be happy to send samples on to you.


----------



## bcats

bcats said:


> Have you tried contacting some pet food companies. They sometimes send samples. Lilys kitchen are very helpful they sent me two today. I have a cat who is very finicky. Very difficult to feed. She will eat the first small portion with relish then no like. I buy some from Zooplus UK. They give refunds on food not suitable. Most of the time they don't ask you to return the food just give to an animal charity. Problem is they dont accept orders under £15. No charge for carriage over £29. It has worked for me in the past. I have just been given a refund for kattovit sensitive which my girl won't eat. I'm sure you know that you have to be very careful changing a cat to a new food. It can take a week of gradually introducing a new food otherwise you can get digestive problems. Let me know the food you gave tried. I do have stock in my garage that you mightvbe interested in. About to go to a charity . If you pay postage will be happy to send samples on to you.


B


----------



## bcats

bcats said:


> B


I would like to try my fussy and sensitive Cat on Almo Nature HFC Raw Pack Chicken Breast pouches. She is already on there Sensitive and enjoying them. I need to add a bit more chicken into her diet. I can buy on line but packs are large. Anyone have any of these pouches. I will obviously pay all costs. Unfortunately I have had to take her off a food recommended by vet. She was doing ok on it but now throws it back immediately after eating. Problem with the food I think she jas no problem with anything else so far.


----------



## Ffreddie

I'm seriously regretting giving my little one raw as she has had a bit of a tummy ever since and is a bit off her food except for cooked chicken!
Just wondered if anyone had some bozita for us to try? I didn't want to buy a whole load from zooplus before I'm sure she'll eat it...TIA


----------



## bcats

Ffreddie said:


> I'm seriously regretting giving my little one raw as she has had a bit of a tummy ever since and is a bit off her food except for cooked chicken!
> Just wondered if anyone had some bozita for us to try? I didn't want to buy a whole load from zooplus before I'm sure she'll eat it...TIA


I have a very finicky cat. It's a big problem. I have tried many cat foods and the waste and cost of food ,that I eventually had to give to an animal charity, was enormous.I have finally found a food that suits my girl who is recovering from five infections. I give her Almo Nature Sensitive pouches. I'm not saying try this food on your cat but it is good. Zoo Plus has a returns policy
I can't tell you how many times I have been refunded for food that Poppy will not eat. Many many packs. I feel embarrassed about it but they are very understanding. So far I have not been asked to return any. Give it to an animal charity they tell me. Not done this for some months but I think they still have this policy. Worth you checking. They do a minimum order of £15 which I am not in favour of. Over £29 free delivery. This could be helpful for you.


----------



## chillminx

Hi @bcats - it seems Zooplus no longer gives refunds (or exchanges) on foods one's cat won't eat. A forum member posted about it a few weeks ago. She was refused a refund for unopened food when her cat did not like it, and ZP stated it has always been their policy only to give refunds for damaged goods. So it looks as though it was only out of 'good will' they were giving refunds for goods not in the 'damaged' category, and now they have stopped.


----------



## bcats

chillminx said:


> Hi @bcats - it seems Zooplus no longer gives refunds (or exchanges) on foods one's cat won't eat. A forum member posted about it a few weeks ago. She was refused a refund for unopened food when her cat did not like it, and ZP stated it has always been their policy only to give refunds for damaged goods. So it looks as though it was only out of 'good will' they were giving refunds for goods not in the 'damaged' category, and now they have stopped.


That's a shame. I often wondered how they could afford to give these refunds. I am thankful they did it for me when I was going through a very difficult time with Poppy. Poppy is doing very well now. I think I told you that I changed my vet because I was very concerned about the lack of treatment she was getting from the previous vets and lack of experience with her infections. I took Poppy for her yearly health check . All good. Vet very impressed with Poppys condition. No wet poohs or blood for many months. Weight very good. Since I have put her onto Almo Nature sensitive pouches I has seen a big improvement in her energy levels. I think it suits her and she does enjoy it. Still have the problem with her not passing a pooh every day. Goes around every two days. I did take her for a check up but vet says no sign of blockage. Bowel was normal. So not giving her any treatment for that at moment. Vet says we have to avoid anything that will bulk her stool or cause her to be loose. So fingers crossed we have a very contented pussy cat.


----------



## chillminx

I am very pleased to hear that Poppy is doing well now, @bcats.  That is excellent news and has made my day! x


----------



## jenny armour

My cat liked Almo Nature sensitive but after six months it gave her an upset stomach, I am now on a cocktail of Simpsons and Catz fine foods from Zooplus, although they are dearer and she loves them. Just to add, it is actually cheaper than Almo Nature (Simpsons are from their own website and I think Simpsons is dearer than Almo nature)


----------



## bcats

jenny armour said:


> My cat liked Almo Nature sensitive but after six months it gave her an upset stomach, I am now on a cocktail of Simpsons and Catz fine foods from Zooplus, although they are dearer and she loves them. Just to add, it is actually cheaper than Almo Nature (Simpsons are from their own website and I think Simpsons is dearer than Almo nature)


Poppy won't touch any of Catz fine food. She used to love the Kangaroo pouches but that is becoming difficult to get not heard of simpsons


----------



## Nutty15

I have managed to transition my cat away from dried food completely...but not until after I had literally just bought a large 1.5kg back of Thrive PremiumPlus Chicken with Turkey Grain-free dried biscuits! The bag retails for around £12 though zooplus sometimes have cheaper. Only recently opened, I'll be surprised if there is even 100g used as she was already down to only half a dozen biscuits or so day & the bag still weighs 1486g. If you are still transitioning from dried to wet, or want to try, this is arguably the best quality, high protein dried food around. If anyone is interested I am happy to post for just £5 including postage with payment by paypal. (Will be sent by small parcels at a cost of £3) I'm a regular long-time ebay seller for reference. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## chillminx

@Nutty15 - if you don't get any requests for the food, one of your local Shelters would be glad to have it donated to them. They won't mind that it has been opened and partly used.


----------



## Nutty15

chillminx said:


> @Nutty15 - if you don't any requests for the food, one of your local Shelters would be glad to have it donated to them. They won't mind that it has been opened and partly used.


I generally used to do that at our previous location, but we have moved into the country & I'm not aware of one nearby  Although that's made me realise that I could just POST to the shelter I got Nutty from...duh - thanks for giving my brain cells a jog! That's what I'll do instead xx


----------



## Minuscule

You can check with your local supermarket as well, sometimes they take donations for the shelters. I gave a trolley full of food and cat beds to Tesco for Wood Green shelters when I moved.


----------



## Milo’s mum

We received our new order today. Tonight we tried Bozita large cat - chicken and salmon. It was approved immediately.
I am becoming a fan of Bozita. The price is right, the terra packs are nice, Milo likes it.
Next few days we will try Feringa.


----------



## hamelli

Hi 
-I have 17 x 200g cans of Macs mono sensitive food that I would like to sell. 6 turkey, 11 lamb. 
- 750g ish (maybe more), basically around half a 1.5kg bag of Virbac digestive support dry food.

-Kitzyme tablets. 
-itchstick 
-some felix mixed pouches 

Message me / reply to discuss prices!  

at the mo I am looking for: cats fine food Purrr kangaroo.


----------



## Copernicus

Hi - I have just taken delivery of 32 mixed Animonda vom Feinstein kitten trays (lamb, beef & poultry) and the little buggers won’t eat it! Even my older cat turns her nose up at it. 

Anyone want to do a swap for some other wet kitten food? 

Michele


----------



## aberrans

Hi everyone, i'm looking for samples of pretty much any wet cat foods. I'm struggling to find anything my Boots will eat! I'm happy to pay or swap. I have the following:

Hi-Life It's Only Natural pouches - chicken and chicken & beef
Smilla 200g tins - tender poultry
MACs 200g tins - Duck, turkey & chicken
cazs finefood 200g tins - poultry

Thanks


----------



## CactusSloth

Hi everyone. I have two 200g cans of Catz salmon. Dumble is intolerant to salmon and seems to most like and tolerate the pork flavoured Catz. So if anyone has any of those to swap, that would be great. Or if you have anything pork flavoured and a similar format/recipe to Catz, that would be fine too. Thanks.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hi

i have two boxes of hilife chicken kitten food (16 pouches) and some ropocat and grau cans of kitten food to give away.
I also have James well beloved lamb and turkey sachets, ALMO nature alternative cans - grilled turkey, and ham with parmigiano and N&D Cans (pumpkin and quail, boar and pumpkin, venison&pumpkin) I also have lots of other various single protein foods (tundra , Mac, schesir , mjam mjam, animonda sensitive ETC)

i don’t need anything back but there’s a lot here I do not need and would love to help anyone who might need things to try

xx


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Hi
> 
> i have two boxes of hilife chicken kitten food (16 pouches) and some ropocat and grau cans of kitten food to give away.
> I also have James well beloved lamb and turkey sachets, ALMO nature alternative cans - grilled turkey, and ham with parmigiano and N&D Cans (pumpkin and quail, boar and pumpkin, venison&pumpkin) I also have lots of other various single protein foods (tundra , Mac, schesir ETC)
> 
> i don't need anything back but there's a lot here I do not need and would love to help anyone who might need things to try
> 
> xx


Hi WW May I have the Almo Nature Alternative to try out on my fussy boy?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Hi WW May I have the Almo Nature Alternative to try out on my fussy boy?


Yes of course! 
you don't even have to pay for postage - gift for lovely Ollie 
Send me your deets and il get them sent over to this week xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

@SbanR i can send them all and if he doesn't like it you can pass it on - I think it's not a complete food just to let you know

I also have some of these, they are complete


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> @SbanR i can send them all and if he doesn't like it you can pass it on - I think it's not a complete food just to let you know
> 
> I also have some of these, they are complete
> View attachment 447747


Yes please
Of course I'll pay carriage. I know you spent a lot on Saffi's food.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> @SbanR i can send them all and if he doesn't like it you can pass it on - I think it's not a complete food just to let you know
> 
> I also have some of these, they are complete
> View attachment 447747


Oops, no thanks to the Digestive Help. I bought a box of it, all hopeful he would eat it as its an Almo mousse.
You should have seen his body language as he had a sniff. Utter disgust!:Wtf
Jessie, on the other hand, thinks its delicious


----------



## Whompingwillow

I also have a few cans of these cats finefoods bio pork if anyone would like - And a couple sachets of catz finefoods bio turkey that I forgot to mention


----------



## rwc

Hi All, I'm new to the forum and just found this thread! I had already posted the below on other threads on the forum, so apologies if it seems a bit spammy, I'm still learning the ropes

I have a surplus of in date, sealed cat foods that my 2 wont eat. I am offering free samples (individual tins/pouch) on my other thread listing, but if you know your cats love these, and you want to stock up, I will sell at a reduced price.
I will also make swaps (Catz Fine Food Kangaroo, stuff is like gold dust and can't quite believe my cat will even eat it?!)

Animonda Carny Senior 200g tin (Beef with Turkey hearts)
Bozita jelly tetra packs (Rabbit)
Catz FineFood Bio 85g pouches (Duck, Salmon, Turkey)
Catz Fine Food Purrr 85g pouches (Salmon)
Miamor Pate 85g tin (Salmon)
Applaws Chicken mousse 85g tin (not particularly high quality from what I've heard and it's complementary food rather than complete)


----------



## anotheruser

I have loads of tins of Feringa food.
Mine don't like it.

Happy for anything really.


----------



## Treaclesmum

H


Whompingwillow said:


> I also have a few cans of these cats finefoods bio pork if anyone would like - And a couple sachets of catz finefoods bio turkey that I forgot to mention
> View attachment 447748


Hi @Whompingwillow do you still have the cans of Catz Pork? Is it the Purr or the normal Catz range?

Either way, I would love to get some cans of this for my gang as Jumpy and Pudding seem to like it. I could pay postage if you can send me some


----------



## Whompingwillow

Treaclesmum said:


> H
> 
> Hi @Whompingwillow do you still have the cans of Catz Pork? Is it the Purr or the normal Catz range?
> 
> Either way, I would love to get some cans of this for my gang as Jumpy and Pudding seem to like it. I could pay postage if you can send me some


Yes I do and happy to send, it's the bio one which didn't go down as well as the purr but i might have some of those lurking around too I am not sure, il have a look and message you about that xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes I do and happy to send, it's the bio one which didn't go down as well as the purr but i might have some of those lurking around too I am not sure, il have a look and message you about that xx


Yes please do! The Purr went down very well this morning, so would definitely like some more of that and happy to try the Bio one too. For some reason, Catz is the only decent pate my lot will eat!


----------



## Ffreddie

I've had my fussy princess on Blink for a while and now she just eats the jelly or completely turns her precious nose up at it. I've heard some good reviews on katkins - has anyone tried it and would anyone have a chicken pouch I could buy from them to try?


----------



## Suzynick

I have purina renal chicken and salmon, royal canin sensitivity control and gastro foods if anyone wants to try any of them!


----------



## hiwatt

Hi There
I was directed to this thread from another..

We addopted a Ragdoll kitten who was very sick (Eventual diganosis was FHV)and he had a really bad URI..He's a lot better than what he was but still not 100%.
He needs to eat more and gain some weight.

I'd love to get him on a decent quality wet food (He was eating Felix wet..now stopped eating the wet completely and only eating iams dry atm)

I'm not quite sure how this works but if anyone could help me with any samples to try and find one he likes it would be MUCH appreciated.

Just tell me what I have to do 
Thank you.


----------



## Whompingwillow

hiwatt said:


> Hi There
> I was directed to this thread from another..
> 
> We addopted a Ragdoll kitten who was very sick (Eventual diganosis was FHV)and he had a really bad URI..He's a lot better than what he was but still not 100%.
> He needs to eat more and gain some weight.
> 
> I'd love to get him on a decent quality wet food (He was eating Felix wet..now stopped eating the wet completely and only eating iams dry atm)
> 
> I'm not quite sure how this works but if anyone could help me with any samples to try and find one he likes it would be MUCH appreciated.
> 
> Just tell me what I have to do
> Thank you.


Im happy to send some samples of food to try, i have to have a look at what I have exactly - are you looking to try anything? I have a large variety and could send a small amount of a few types if you want, or i could let you know what I have and you can pick out a few you'd like to try


----------



## hiwatt

@Whompingwillow
Thank you very much for your help..I genuinely appreciate it.

Our boy is 8 months old if that makes a difference?
At this stage yeah I'm willing to try anything..Because of him not having the best start in life I want him on a good quality wet food,although I know after reading a lot of threads they will sometimes not eat the better quality food for some reason?

He is currently off all his wet at the moment for some reason?(I bought some differen flavours for him yesterday but no luck.
He's still eating his dry iams though so that's better than nothing but yeah ideally would love to get him on a good wet and wasn't quite sure where to start?

Whatever you think yourself?
Thank you.
Kind Regards.


----------



## Whompingwillow

hiwatt said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Thank you very much for your help..I genuinely appreciate it.
> 
> Our boy is 8 months old if that makes a difference?
> At this stage yeah I'm willing to try anything..Because of him not having the best start in life I want him on a good quality wet food,although I know after reading a lot of threads they will sometimes not eat the better quality food for some reason?
> 
> He is currently off all his wet at the moment for some reason?(I bought some differen flavours for him yesterday but no luck.
> He's still eating his dry iams though so that's better than nothing but yeah ideally would love to get him on a good wet and wasn't quite sure where to start?
> 
> Whatever you think yourself?
> Thank you.
> Kind Regards.


It's hard to know.. I have a lot of macs turkey, my two won't eat it so that's not very hopeful is it lol I do have some mjam mjam, i could send you a can to try of that and a couple of others. Hopefully you will find something in there that he will like. Send me your address and il send a few samples , what have you tried that he won't eat?


----------



## hiwatt

@Whompingwillow

Thank you very much.
I've only tried him on stuff you can get from the supermarket up until now.
He came to us eating dry and a little bit of wet..I eventually got him eating Felix kitten which he seemed to like but not now..I also tried Purina Gourmet tins,Webbox natural and some plain boiled fish when he wouldn't eat anything.


----------



## Whompingwillow

hiwatt said:


> @Whompingwillow
> 
> Thank you very much.
> I've only tried him on stuff you can get from the supermarket up until now.
> He came to us eating dry and a little bit of wet..I eventually got him eating Felix kitten which he seemed to like but not now..I also tried Purina Gourmet tins,Webbox natural and some plain boiled fish when he wouldn't eat anything.


Aw little fuss pots
It's no problem
I can send a sample of the following:
Meowing heads Turkey
Rosies farm tray
Macs turkey
Miamor chicken pate
Mjam mjam
Natures menu chicken
And I might stumble across some others a long the way

i really have too much food atm and I'm happy to free up some room too, i hope you find something in there that he likes. It's tough when they are fussy. I find one of mine likes slow cooked mince when she had a fussy phase, I add Felini complete which I get from zooplus, to make it complete. Maybe if all else fails you could try plain mince with some broth and if he likes it get the Felini complete


----------



## hiwatt

Whompingwillow said:


> Aw little fuss pots
> It's no problem
> I can send a sample of the following:
> Meowing heads Turkey
> Rosies farm tray
> Macs turkey
> Miamor chicken pate
> Mjam mjam
> Natures menu chicken
> And I might stumble across some others a long the way
> 
> i really have too much food atm and I'm happy to free up some room too, i hope you find something in there that he likes. It's tough when they are fussy. I find one of mine likes slow cooked mince when she had a fussy phase, I add Felini complete which I get from zooplus, to make it complete. Maybe if all else fails you could try plain mince with some broth and if he likes it get the Felini complete


Thank you so much..I'll keep you updated (Fingers crossed) Plain mince?I'll give it a shot


----------



## Whompingwillow

hiwatt said:


> Thank you so much..I'll keep you updated (Fingers crossed) Plain mince?I'll give it a shot


Turkey or pork mince without the Felini complete to see if he will like home cooked meats, if you find he likes it, you can then order Felini complete to make it a complete meal, (It's very easy and simple to use!) it was an idea as one of my two really likes that and it's a good one to fall back on for her, i put it in the slow cooker


----------



## hiwatt

Whompingwillow said:


> Turkey or pork mince without the Felini complete to see if he will like home cooked meats, if you find he likes it, you can then order Felini complete to make it a complete meal, (It's very easy and simple to use!) it was an idea as one of my two really likes that and it's a good one to fall back on for her, i put it in the slow cooker


I'll certainly give it a try 

Thanks


----------



## JackD22

We started feeding Tilly on Royal Canin, but she won’t go near it since we ended up (not be choice) getting the assorted felix pouches. I’d never get Felix by choice, but she loves every flavour, is it that bad for her, would there be a better alternative?


----------



## hiwatt

JackD22 said:


> We started feeding Tilly on Royal Canin, but she won't go near it since we ended up (not be choice) getting the assorted felix pouches. I'd never get Felix by choice, but she loves every flavour, is it that bad for her, would there be a better alternative?


Hi,
Our kitten came to use on a dry diet (Iams)and we're trying to get him on a wet diet.
We were trying mainly supermarket brands with the odd tin of tuna and some chicken/salmon..He at first seemed to like the Felix so we stuck to it as I was just so happy he was eating at all as he hadn't been well and hardly eating anything beforehand but recently he just stopped eating it altogether?All flavours too..
So I am now trying different wet foods to see what he likes..I never knew it was a "bad" quality food until seeing the actual meat content and posting on here.
As far as supermarket brands go,my boy absolutely loves the Sainsburys packets tuna selection but is still crying and holding out for his dry food too!
Hopefully someone more experienced in this department can offer more help but here are some of the quality brands I have been recommended.

Best of luck 

Carny
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/rafine/animonda_carny_adult/14033

Animonda Vom Feinsten
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/animonda/trays/14008

Feringa Classic
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/feringa_wet_cat_food/feringa_duo/437329

Feringa Pure Meat
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/feringa_wet_cat_food/meat_menu/314353

Rosie's Farm
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/rosies_farm/rosiesfarm_trial/857727

MAC's
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/macs

Tigeria
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/tigeria/tigeria_trial_packs/803010

Wild Freedom
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/tigeria/tigeria_trial_packs/803010


----------



## Smerles

Does anyone have any fish or chicken kitten food samples they would be happy to send? Am looking to transfer kittens onto a high meat wet food - currently on Royal Canin and Felix AGAIL which the breeder gave them but one has soft stools so he is about to go on the poached chicken diet today! After that I would like to do a slow introduction to a less expensive wet and a more expensive wet (equivalent to what they get now to keep the costs acceptable!) but just not stuffed with junk. Will also give them a little high meat dry if anyone has any?

Having read the threads I am aware this will be a _slow_ process!


----------



## Smerles

Bump in case anyone sees this! Poached chicken diet has worked thank goodness so looking to introduce some higher quality food to our 15 week old kittens if anyone has kitten food to offer (happy to pay postage)


----------



## Kirstd78

HI there, recently adopted 2 rescue cats, a 7 month old boy and his 3 yr old mummy. I've managed to transition them off the felix pouches and kibble they came on, and they are both happily eating Bozita chicken in jelly and the little boy LOVES raw eg chicken thighs, minced steak, sardines etc...i know its not complete so currently its only supplementing his diet and i've ordered some felini complete. I would still like them to eat


----------



## Kirstd78

does anyone have an Miamor Ragout theyd be willing to post for my 2 kitties to try?


----------



## jenny armour

Kirstd78 said:


> HI there, recently adopted 2 rescue cats, a 7 month old boy and his 3 yr old mummy. I've managed to transition them off the felix pouches and kibble they came on, and they are both happily eating Bozita chicken in jelly and the little boy LOVES raw eg chicken thighs, minced steak, sardines etc...i know its not complete so currently its only supplementing his diet and i've ordered some felini complete. I would still like them to eat


Pity I have some felini that I only used once



Kirstd78 said:


> does anyone have an Miamor Ragout theyd be willing to post for my 2 kitties to try?


I also had some Ragout but gave it away. Sod's law


----------



## Whompingwillow

Kirstd78 said:


> does anyone have an Miamor Ragout theyd be willing to post for my 2 kitties to try?


I do and would be happy to send some of you still need it (my too don't seem to like the chunks in jelly or gravy)


----------



## Kirstd78

Whompingwillow said:


> I do and would be happy to send some of you still need it (my too don't seem to like the chunks in jelly or gravy)


Thanks so much, its to try on my fussier mumma cat, new to this what do we do?


----------



## CactusSloth

Suzynick said:


> I have purina renal chicken and salmon, royal canin sensitivity control and gastro foods if anyone wants to try any of them!


Don't suppose you still have any of the royal canins left at all?!


----------



## zubrette

I have 3 tins of Catz Finefood Purrrr Chicken which our guy will not eat, he would rather starve. We also have 5 tins of Concept for Life veterinary diet Salmon which he doesn't like the consistency of (more of a mousse than a pate). We now have 4 cans of Animonda Carny single protein beef (RIND) that he is refusing.

Would love to have Catz Finefood Purrrr Kangaroo as he adores that and we are unable to order in or to be able to try the mono protein Venandi or the Mjamjam pure meat.


----------



## rwc

Hi Zubrette I've got some of the Mjamjam Kangaroo pouches. If you PM me your address I will pop 2 in the post to you? If they like them would be happy to sell the other pouches to you, all in date and bought from Germany.


----------



## zubrette

rwc said:


> Hi Zubrette I've got some of the Mjamjam Kangaroo pouches. If you PM me your address I will pop 2 in the post to you? If they like them would be happy to sell the other pouches to you, all in date and bought from Germany.


Wow that is fabulous, thank you so much. Hmm can't seem to get the conversation to start so I can pm you our address.


----------



## rwc

zubrette said:


> Wow that is fabulous, thank you so much. Hmm can't seem to get the conversation to start so I can pm you our address.


Ah just realised a user has to have 25 posts/comments on threads before the option is open to initiate a PM conversation!


----------



## zubrette

rwc said:


> Ah just realised a user has to have 25 posts/comments on threads before the option is open to initiate a PM conversation!


Oh dear lol not going to happen for a while


----------



## H.M

Does anyone have any Mac's tins?

It's really hard to find a food that my eldest cat likes. she has eaten other brands like smilla and bozita but after a while she eats less and less of it then does not want to eat it anymore. I'm hoping she will like Mac's as much as she likes sheba because the grain is making her vomit 3 times a month.

And does anyone have any clue has to how many grams she should eat per day. she eats two 85g pouches of sheba per day split into four meals. so if she eats a high meat content food should she eat four meals of 30g each, which is 120g per day. she weighs 2.8kg and has always maintained that weight. she is a small petite cat.


----------



## Kirstd78

Sorry can't help you with any macs bu to have a petite female rescue cat, she weighs just over 3kg now (was less when came to us) and she eats 2 meals a day of either a 85g tin or about 35-45g raw. Not interested in anymore!


----------



## Annealise

Does any one happen to have any Hills Z/D wet food please?

The minium order for them is quite a large amount and I darent risk it.


----------



## Joy84

H.M said:


> Does anyone have any Mac's tins?
> 
> It's really hard to find a food that my eldest cat likes. she has eaten other brands like smilla and bozita but after a while she eats less and less of it then does not want to eat it anymore. I'm hoping she will like Mac's as much as she likes sheba because the grain is making her vomit 3 times a month.
> 
> And does anyone have any clue has to how many grams she should eat per day. she eats two 85g pouches of sheba per day split into four meals. so if she eats a high meat content food should she eat four meals of 30g each, which is 120g per day. she weighs 2.8kg and has always maintained that weight. she is a small petite cat.


Hi! Late to the party as Macs was out of stock at ZP when I previously ordered but I do have some in now if you're still interested? As for recommended amounts I think they differ between foods tbh.
For comparison Phoebe gets 3 meals a day (she's a grazer). Her diet is very varied- 400g tins are split into 5 meals, she also has little tins/trays/pouches which can be between 70-100g. Average portion being 80-85g. But she's a big cat at 4.9kg


----------



## H.M

Joy84 said:


> Hi! Late to the party as Macs was out of stock at ZP when I previously ordered but I do have some in now if you're still interested? As for recommended amounts I think they differ between foods tbh.
> For comparison Phoebe gets 3 meals a day (she's a grazer). Her diet is very varied- 400g tins are split into 5 meals, she also has little tins/trays/pouches which can be between 70-100g. Average portion being 80-85g. But she's a big cat at 4.9kg


Hi, thanks for the offer but i just bought macs a while ago. And my cats eats about 230-240g per day split into 4 or 5 meals and still waits in front of her bowl asking for more, which she never used to do amd she's not gaining weight. Also, i thought her vomiting would stop after I removed any grain food and it did for little while but it didnt so I'm suspecting she may have IBD so will be calling the vet today.


----------



## jenny armour

I had an email from Zooplus sometime ago saying they werent doing Macs anymore


----------



## Annealise

I am thinking of feeding raw with the Felini renal completer. Concerned my cat may not like it and wondered if anyone who uses it could kindly send me a small sample to try it out first please.


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth

Hi everyone, I have some foods that I can send out people to try if they would like:
*Integra Protect Sensitive Lamb & Rice *
*Purina Pro Plan Veterinary Diets Feline EN Gastrointestinal - Chicken (1 off)*
*Purina Pro Plan Veterinary Diets Feline EN Gastrointestinal - Salmon *

I also have some encore chicken, Blink chicken, Lilys kitten, Lilys adult chicken and Rosies fish flavour. We have been on a journey haha.

I am looking to try any high meat content foods without rice, any grains, chicken or salmon. Ideally foods around the 60p per 100g / sachet.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Zohaib01

Hi all

New member here. I have a long read through the whole thread and I'm none the wiser.

I have 2 babies a 18 month old tripod boy and a 7 month old girl. I have been feeding them both felix wet food with go cat dry food. After reading everything on here I've now stopped the dry food and looking for a wet food alternative.

I'm basically just after some advice in what wet food is best to get. I ideally want something reasonably priced and good quality. Both cats are happy with anything. My boy has been doing yellow looking poos ever since I've had him so I'm thinking it may be the food. 

I've been looking at purina and butchers. Please help


----------



## TwoStrings

I'm not sure how active this thread is, but if anyone has any Animonda Vom Feinsten for Neutered Cats in the Pure Turkey flavour I will very happily buy any number of packs from you! Zooplus is all out and it seems to be unavailable everywhere because of a rebrand (the German sites list it as Animonda Vom Feinsten Mildes Menü now). It's the only thing my super sensitive boy can eat since Zooplus stopped stocking his previous options. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PugJack

If anyone has any odd kitten tins/pouches/trays I would be more than happy to pay for some for our kitten to try. Ideally looking for Animonda, Feringa and similar quality. Just don’t want to buy whole packs as we are still experimenting with different textures 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hasenherz

I know this thread is old but it's pinned still so I'm hoping it's okay to post in here.

My kitten Wilhelm doesn't like Animonda Carny anymore (he might also have a beef intolerance cause it's giving him soft poos) but he loves Smilla (kitten chicken and veal) and Animonda Vom Feinsten for neutered cats (pure turkey).

I'd love to swap food as I don't want it to go to waste. So if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## jenny armour

Hasenherz said:


> I know this thread is old but it's pinned still so I'm hoping it's okay to post in here.
> 
> My kitten Wilhelm doesn't like Animonda Carny anymore (he might also have a beef intolerance cause it's giving him soft poos) but he loves Smilla (kitten chicken and veal) and Animonda Vom Feinsten for neutered cats (pure turkey).
> 
> I'd love to swap food as I don't want it to go to waste. So if anyone is interested please let me know.


Unless I'm wrong I dont think you can get AVF Pure Turkey nowadays at least not from Zooplus, my cat loves it but I have had to put on Macs


----------



## Hasenherz

jenny armour said:


> Unless I'm wrong I dont think you can get AVF Pure Turkey nowadays at least not from Zooplus, my cat loves it but I have had to put on Macs


I bought it from Zooplus just like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jenny armour

Hasenherz said:


> I bought it from Zooplus just like 2 weeks ago.


You were lucky I still cant see it there


----------



## ScrapCat

My boy's gone off turkey and so won't eat the rest of his AVF Pure Turkey. I have 27 trays of it left, if anyone would like them, as I'd rather not see them wasted.

Willing to either sell the lot for a flat £8 (30p per tray), or trade it for any (whatever you feel is a fair amount) of the following:

Smilla Adult Sterilized (any flavour)
MjAMjAM (nothing with turkey or fish)


----------

